# Shaving, gents



## rockin_amigo14

So, as I nicked myself shaving a while ago, I began pondering everyone else's shaving habits.

 What kind of razor/beard trimmer do you use? Electric, or manual? What type of shaving cream? Do you use aftershave? What kind? When do you shave, and how often?

 I'm 16, turning 17 soon. I shave every few days. I have a Gillette Fusion (5 blades) that I use, with Gillette gel. I don't use aftershave.

 Some might find this unusual, but I shave in the shower, while I'm letting the shampoo sit in my hair.

 Anyone else?


 Shaving FACIAL hair by the way.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If ladies feel the need to join, you can post your leg shaving info if you want. yeah...i should stop procrastinating homework.


----------



## bigizzy75

Hey man,


 If you dont have that much facial hair I really wouldn't use 5 blades unless you get like a 5 o'clock shadow which shouldn't be the case if you're 16-17. But hey if you haven't sliced your face yet then kudos. 

 I use the 3 blades from Gillete. I shave downward and then upwards. I use shaving cream and if I ran out here at the dorm I'll use soap. Since I'm saving money for my rig I don't use after shave, I substitute it with rubbing alcohol (its cheaper). 

 Yea shower is alot quicker when running late to class.


----------



## xnothingpoetic

Am I the only one who thought gents. was short for 'genitals'?


----------



## mrdelayer

I don't shave. Picture included.






 But when I did shave, way back when, I used an electric razor. I haven't shaved in ten months or so, and haven't looked back.

 P.S.: I am 17 (almost 18!)


----------



## mrdeadfolx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrdelayer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't shave.

 But when I did shave, way back when, I used an electric razor. I haven't shaved in ten months or so, and haven't looked back.

 P.S.: I am 17 (almost 18!)_

 

 If I didnt shave for ten months I'd look like cousin It from the Addams family. But to be honest, you'll get far more attention from the ladies if you DO shave and perhaps get your eyebrows groomed. Trust me brother you'll thank me later.

 I use the Gillette Mach 3 with Edge shaving gel. I cant see more than 3 blades being useful, it feels like you're shaving with a brick if you use 4 or 5, and I need maneuverability. I have to shave every 2 days or my girlfriend gets upset at the uhhhh...chaffing it can cause in various situations. I don't use after shave, and I also shave in the shower (hot water softens the hair for a much less abrasive experience). I keep a well-kept goatee or just chin hair much of the time, trimmed with a #1 clip from a Conair electric. See avatar.


----------



## Exit Pupil

twin blade gillette
 use sorbolene cream (cheap and best friction coeficient)
 shave with the grain, after showering


----------



## mrdelayer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrdeadfolx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If I didnt shave for ten months I'd look like cousin It from the Addams family. But to be honest, you'll get far more attention from the ladies if you DO shave and perhaps get your eyebrows groomed. Trust me brother you'll thank me later._

 

Eyebrows I can't really disagree with. My girlfriend, however, likes the facial hair (I suppose I don't really need more attention from the ladies in that case), and so do I.


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Good ole double edge blade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and ocassionally the Gillete sensor, but the blades are to exspensive for what they are.

 Edit:
Double ege razor pic


----------



## Azure

I usually shave once a week because I don't like shaving, but the hair grows back really fast during that week (I should really shave daily, but I don't want to go through the burden). I always use 3-blade razors (usually whatever brand is on sale or the cheapest; Schick Xtreme 3 at the moment) and Barbasol shaving cream (It's the one that my father uses; I haven't tried using a gel yet); I don't use aftershave. I've been shaving for a few years now and I can't remember the last time I cut myself. You eventually get the hang of it and know how much pressure to use.

 I'm due for a shave right now actually, so I guess I'll do that right now. I've never tried shaving in the shower (I've always just used a running sink with hot water), so I guess I'll try that now


----------



## rb67

I use a straight razor (the kind you see barbers use) and shaving soap in a mug with a brush.

 When I'm hurrying, I use a normal 2 blade cheapo razor, but shaving with the straight razor has become sort of a "treat", something to enjoy, for me.


----------



## Homeless

I have a pretty well kept short beard, although I do shave my neck as I hate neck hair. I trim with the 1 or 2 setting on the clipper and use Mach 3 blades. As for cream or gel, I use edge sensitive skin and usually shave after I get out of the shower. I used to use swiss army after shave, but started using vitamin E gel, I think that's what it is anyway (the green stuff) and it works really well...


----------



## rockin_amigo14

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bigizzy75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey man,


 If you dont have that much facial hair I really wouldn't use 5 blades unless you get like a 5 o'clock shadow which shouldn't be the case if you're 16-17. But hey if you haven't sliced your face yet then kudos. _

 

i have a decent amount, but my family has really tough facial hair. mine isn't 100% mature yet, as the hair around my chin is still blonde, but still, they're like wires. i used 3 blades for a while, but the blades would wear out quickly, and i'd still have stubble when i was done.


----------



## DSlayerZX

I am turning in less than a month, but then... I never shave yet. 
 Yeah, that is a bit weird but I seriously don't need to shave yet XD


----------



## Samgotit

A two blade razor is fine; keep it rinsed off and drag the razor up from your chin. The end. 

 Put some cream on your face and shave. Don't parade around the maypole of shaving losers with their 17 blade fast and furious marketed razor. Superimposing a razor over a chocked F-117 while a drift car slides around it makes not a clean shave. Alternatively, just grow a beard. Don't do this unless your testes are squirtin' hormones at full production. There's zip worse than sporting that spotty Fu Manchu mess. Nothing screams "puberty boy here" like patchy facial hair.


----------



## rockin_amigo14

haha, i agree. the razor i'm using was actually a promo. my bro got it in the mail. he uses an electric norelco, so he gave the 5 blade to me. i rather like it. though i don't know if i'll but replacements, since they're pretty expensive.


----------



## feh1325

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xnothingpoetic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Am I the only one who thought gents. was short for 'genitals'?_

 

yes


----------



## shigzeo

provaso shaving soap with a brush, the rest is whatever i can use... currently gillette fusion


----------



## trains are bad

I'm thinking of going double edge or straight. I have to shave every day, and sometimes in the afternoon if I have an evening activity requiring shavenness. I'm getting tired of shelling out for Gillette refills, basically.


----------



## vibin247

I only use Gillette disposables, the twin blade kind, since my facial hair isn't substantial enough to warrant something more expensive. For my moustache, I shave down, and inward to get the hairs that go in that direction. For my chin area, I shave with and against the grain. For the best results, wash your face first with warm water and a facial cleanser, or if you already use it, a facial scrub of some kind to loosen up the hairs and exfoliate the skin. I use Aveeno shaving cream, since I find it milder than the ones made by Gillette. I don't use an aftershave, but I do moisturize with a daily lotion.


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Samgotit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Put some cream on your face and shave. Don't parade around the maypole of shaving losers with their 17 blade fast and furious marketed razor. Superimposing a razor over a chalked F-117 while a drift car slides around it makes not a clean shave._

 

So true...I got a free Gillette Fusion 5 blade in the mail...I do not see how they are charging 20 dollars for refills on that POS.

 I have never been more butchered in my life, and yes I know I how to shave properly (if you can shave with a classic double edge with out fancy aloe strips, you can shave with anything). That 5 blade POS yanked my hairs out instead of cutting them, and knicked me good in a few places.

 And for the record I did use the Gillette fusion shaving cream that they market with the 5 blade razor (was on sale figured what the hell)

 Needless to say both the Fusion shaving cream and the Fusion went in the trash.


----------



## fat pat

i use a norelco reflex plus electric most of the time. ive got a little goatee(no mustache) and other than that my facial hair doesnt grow super fast so a shave ever 2 days or so is fine.

 plus, im a college student and am really lazy


----------



## wnewport

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xnothingpoetic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Am I the only one who thought gents. was short for 'genitals'?_

 

I thought that too. It might have made for a more interesting thread.


----------



## mdjenders

Shaving sucks balls. When I shave every day (with an electric), I get all sorts of bumps and bleeding spots. Unfortunately, I can't grow a decent full beard, so I am forced to shave once a week to avoid looking totally foolish. I refuse to shave any more than that.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Out of sheer laziness I use a Gillette Fusion on weekday mornings. I don't think I've nicked myself once with it yet. I'll soap up in the shower and have at it. It gets the job done.

 On weekends and vacations, I usually turn to the '59 Gillette Fatboy my grandfather gave me. I've had it since I was 14-15 or so and I've kept it. It gets boiled every so often and is kept clean. I like the Merkur blades, but have used a few others. I'll lather up with a brush and mug and take my time. I really enjoy this, especially because the razor gets warm from the water and it feels great. If only I had time to do this every morning.

 I used a straight razor for a few years after I decided not to keep buying replacement cartridges. I can use one without hurting myself, but it takes me 30-40 minutes to get a good shave. That's just too much time when I want to be clean every day. The Fatboy gives an excellent shave faster and without worry.

 Also, I buy cartridges on eBay these days. Much cheaper than the store. I also use rubbing alcohol as the first aftershave. Picked it up from my father who does the same. It stings, but it closes all the pores and keeps bumps, etc. to a minimum. After that, I'll put on a fragrant aftershave.


----------



## Jingo Lingo

I just use a gillette mach 3 with whatever shaving cream mum buys me (where would i be without her?) I'd love one of thoes old school straight razors though. What kind of maintanance do thoes things require? Like how do you sharpen them and all that jazz?


----------



## ken36

[size=xx-large]*Electric.*[/size]


----------



## necropimp

i shave with a large knife... while driving...offroad


----------



## Awk.Pine

The key is a sharp blade. Ideally, a straight razor that you whet and strop regularly. Next best, the cheapest store-brand razors you can find; $0.50 for a new razor each shave will give you better results than $2.00 for one razor over four shaves.

 The face needs to be clean, as any oil in the hair will lubricate the blade and move it over, rather than through, the hair. The kind of shaving cream doesn't matter so much as how it is applied: the idea is to get bubbles under the hair, to stand them up; if you're not using a brush, you're just washing your face again.

 Aftershave is just a poorly disguised cologne, if you ask me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Straight razors become a hobby. They aren't hard to use or maintain. Sharpening them is simple: the back of the blade is the right width so that laying the blade flat on a whetstone gives the proper angle. Do this maybe once a week. Lots of variety in whetstones, much like choosing an amp. Then there's the strop: a length of leather and a length of rough canvas. Wipe the blade along these to take off the burrs that form when shaving or sharpening. (The blade edge is very, very thin--it is designed to be as sharp as possible, and not at all durable--so your hairs actually knick the blade, and the strop takes off those burrs.) The different materials provide different levels of refinement: the canvas takes off the roughest burrs, the rough side of the leather next, then the smooth leather makes the blade, well, smooth.

 Shaving with a straight razor is pretty simple. Never go sideways, or against the grain of the hair. If you shave against the grain, the blade isn't sharp enough. You can cut yourself, but the minor cuts one gets as a learner are painless: they're usually longer than one gets with a safety razor, but they don't tear the skin like a safety blade, so they stop bleeding sooner and heal faster. The biggest hurdle is psychological: just like driving along the edge of a cliff and knowing you could turn the wheel and go flying, some people don't like the fact that this knife could cut through their throat.

 It can take as little time as with a safety razor, for the same results; but I always found myself wanting to get a perfectly smooth shave, so I spent more time at it. Never had a shave anywhere near as good as with a straight razor using a safety or electric.

 Why past tense? They're expensive. Most of the places that sell straight razors to consumers cater to the cognac & cigar club: they're luxury items, and priced that way. I imagine you could get a decent kit from a barber supply store for $100-150 ... might need to look into doing that ... hm.


----------



## Duggeh

I just smash a beer bottle from the last nights boozing open on the edge of the sink and rasp it over my face.


----------



## duderuud

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xnothingpoetic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Am I the only one who thought gents. was short for 'genitals'?_

 

Nope, me too


----------



## GlendaleViper

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Duggeh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just smash a beer bottle from the last nights boozing open on the edge of the sink and rasp it over my face._

 

Because you're not hardcore unless you live hardcore. That, Duggeh, is hardcore. I wonder if the "bottoms" help soothe your skin? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I don't shave anymore. I have a hair shaver which I use every other day and it allows for a perpetual state of scruffiness. Used to use a legitimate electric razor, but I left it with my innocence in Kingston one summer and haven't gone out to buy a new one since.


----------



## redshifter

the mach3 is a good razor.

 for shaving i would suggest a few tips:
 - let your beard grow a little and examine the directions the whiskers grow. for example, on your neck some whiskers grow down while others sideways.
 - one you are familiar with how your beard grows, _shave in the direction your whiskers are growing._
 - use a light touch, rinse the razor every pass, and don't miss a spot!

 if i do not shave this way i get razor burn and ingrown whiskers (ouch!)


----------



## meat01

Quote:


 On weekends and vacations, I usually turn to the '59 Gillette Fatboy my grandfather gave me. I've had it since I was 14-15 or so and I've kept it. It gets boiled every so often and is kept clean. I like the Merkur blades, but have used a few others. I'll lather up with a brush and mug and take my time. I really enjoy this, especially because the razor gets warm from the water and it feels great. If only I had time to do this every morning. 
 

Once again Uncle Erik posts a very informative reply. A nice sharp blade and a weighted razor will allow the blade to just glide down your face without having to apply pressure which is bad. Edge gel is not that great for your face. It is better to use a brush and good shaving cream or soap.

 There is even a forum just on shaving called shavemyface.com I believe.


----------



## Mark_420

just got a Braun 7505 electric razor for a graduation present from university, since now i start a job requiring daily shaving, and my face gets torn up with a blade if i use it daily. So far it is an excellent electric, best I have used, and I have tried a cheapo Phillips, and my fathers 15 year or so old Braun. A recommended electric for those that cant use a blade everyday, but have to shave everyday.


----------



## Sherwood

I have lots of things I like to do with my time, and shaving just isn't one of them. Mach 3, gillette gel, tons of force and as quick as possible. I've never cut myself, so long as I always shave AFTER the shower, or at the very least during it. If you don't shower, don't shave.


----------



## Alleyman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sherwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have lots of things I like to do with my time, and shaving just isn't one of them. Mach 3, gillette gel, tons of force and as quick as possible. I've never cut myself, so long as I always shave AFTER the shower, or at the very least during it. If you don't shower, don't shave._

 

x2 (except, without the tons of force )


----------



## Vkamicht

I just do it in the shower... with whatever razor... I almost never use soap or anything either. I don't have skin problems or any issues with doing this.


----------



## axion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Homeless* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_although I do shave my neck as I hate neck hair._

 

You know what's really cool? Just keeping the neckhair there and shaving the rest. The old neck-warmer is the winner.


 I use a Mach 3 with whatever cream / gel Mum gets me. I'm not even sure how anyone manages to cut themselves with a mach3 or better.


----------



## Tech2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mark_420* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_just got a Braun 7505 electric razor for a graduation present from university, since now i start a job requiring daily shaving, and my face gets torn up with a blade if i use it daily. So far it is an excellent electric, best I have used, and I have tried a cheapo Phillips, and my fathers 15 year or so old Braun. A recommended electric for those that cant use a blade everyday, but have to shave everyday._

 

I've tried many electric razors and settled in the same one you use. I use mine every other day with some pre-electric shave stuff (probably should go everyday, since I have a medium-heavy beard). It gives me the best shave with the least irritation of all the electrics I've used.

 For my noggin I use nothing but a Mach3 Turbo and edge gel, once per week


----------



## Duggeh

It perhaps merits a separate thread, but ill throw it in here as the topic is similar. What toothpaste do you all use? I use Euthymol traditional toothpaste, which is one of the few ones about with no fluoride in it.


----------



## Gautama

I use a electric shaver...from the 90s. I use Walgreens pre-shave, pretty much pure alcohol. 

 And Duggeh, I use Crest Pro-Health.


----------



## kyrie

I use a double-edge Merkur razor when I have the time, and a electric Panasonic on the run.

 As for toothpaste, I use the Tom's of Maine toothpaste from Trader Joe's.


----------



## MASantos

I use a Norelco/Phillips coolskin electric razor for everyday regular shaving. I shave in the shower and use the nivea lotion specific for the machine. 

 When I want a beter shave(normally when I go out at night or if I just want to trim sideburns), I use a gillete mach3 with nivea sensitive cream. I use nivea ensitive lotion for after shave.


----------



## bperboy

Braun 4775 electric. Very nice.


----------



## Trippytiger

Just the other day I decided to retire my Gillette Fusion after I went to pick up some more cartridges and realized that either Gillette hiked their prices or I've been paying _way_ too much for these things for the last 10 months. $17.49 for four cartridges that go dull in mere minutes? No thanks!

 I did pick up a Shick Quattro Power razor to go along with my Quattro Titanium because it cost as much as four cartridges but had five in the package along with the razor itself, and it can take the Titanium blades I have anyways. So now I'm going Shick all the way - the Quattro Titanium cartridges really do last for a very long time, and that vibrating razor definitely makes for a more comfortable shave. 

 As far as shaving cream goes, I've been using this Alba Botanica "moisturizing shave cream" and really, really like it. Much better than any foaming shaving cream I've ever used; the razor glides a bit better and it doesn't dry out my skin at all.


----------



## Ice Max

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ken36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[size=xx-large]*Electric.*[/size]_

 

^^^

 im a man and shave dry skin


----------



## AuroraProject

I dry shave with a rusty butter knife.


----------



## wanderman

I don't really have much facial hair, just stubble and I am almost 20 ... I put an electric razer to my face once...it was funny.


----------



## ozstrike

I use an electric shaver. It's a hell of a lot easier for me. 

 As for toothpaste, the stripey Aquafresh stuff


----------



## jules650

I use a Gillette Mach 3 and I also have an electric shaver. The Mach 3 is so much better.


----------



## Oistrakh

Almost 17, still can't shave yet


----------



## Foshizzle

I usually use a cheap 30€ philips electric.
 Sometimes I use the trimmer on the electric to get everything down to a shorter stubble and then use gillette or nivea shaving gel and a Mach 3.

 I'm really tired of spending money on the mach3 blades though so lately I've been eyeing one of the old-school double edge Merkur razors, I'll probably get one eventually.


----------



## senns&nonsense

Use to use Musgo Real from Portugal - the best shave cream I ever tried. Last few years have switched to natural products, but that Musgo was fantastic!


----------



## Arainach

The Electric I tried was miserable and largely useless, so I went back to Blade Razors. I'm currently experimenting with a Mach 3 but will probably just go back to my Generic Meijer-brand 3-Blade (refills are like a tenth of the cost of Gillette's).


----------



## GlendaleViper

Duggeh - Colgate Total here. Its abrasion factor is almost as low as straight baking soda so it is very gentle on enamel. Tastes good too. I'm sick of wimpy mint - gimme the strong stuff!


----------



## nibiyabi

I am an incredibly lazy shaver. I shave probably every 10-14 days on average, but I made a point to shave the day before the Sharks' first playoff game and it's been growing since. It grows decently everywhere but the front, where it matters most. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well, not like I really care.


----------



## nysulli

gillette mach3, right after a nice shower while your hairs softened, and your pours are opened up, no shaving cream, but i use the neutragena face gel after, helps keep the skin soft, which the fiance likes


----------



## joe

I use a Gillette Fusion (5 blade), and generic gel shaving cream. I used to blade every day, but now, I use my old Braun electric for most days. It's nowhere as good as a blade, but this way, I don't go through expensive blades all the time.


----------



## pheonix991

I switched from the Mach 3 Turbo Champion to the shick quadro, back to the Mach 3 Turbo Champion. 4 blades sucked. I may be 17, but, my facial hair is thick as hell! the blades always got clogged, it pulled the hair out, and hurt like a bitch. I can't imagine using 5 blades...

 I forgot what cream I use...


----------



## Kirosia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AuroraProject* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I dry shave with a rusty butter knife._

 

I shave by blowing my own breath back at my face.


----------



## Samgotit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kirosia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I shave by blowing my own breath back at my face._

 

You're mouth is like and aerosol can of Nair®... if such a thing existed. You should open your own depilatory parlor with magazines in the waiting room on a glass table and such.

 Big K, I got this stubborn back hair. Feel like making a few birthday bucks?


----------



## luckybaer

1. I shave in the shower with my Norelco Cool Skin shave that my wife bought for me a couple of years ago. I can fill it with these Nivea lotion packets, but I think they are a rip off, so I usually just use Dove soap on my face to make it slippery before starting to shave.

 2. I used to use razors, but this Cool Skin thing was good enough to make me switch to electric razors. Being able to use it in the shower is awesome.

 3. Shaving with blades is still the closest shave you can get. If I were still in the military I'd use blades. 

 4. Shaving in the shower will soften up your beard and make things easier.


----------



## guitarman19853

http://www.shaveeverywhere.com/
 Philips Norelco Bodygroom


----------



## Mark_420

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *guitarman19853* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_http://www.shaveeverywhere.com/
 Philips Norelco Bodygroom_

 

well i am sold!


----------



## D1g1talV3n0m

I use Gillette Fusion cream and Razor. Works the best for me so far.

 I shave every few days though by 5 I have one hell of a shadow.


----------



## Born2bwire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_On weekends and vacations, I usually turn to the '59 Gillette Fatboy my grandfather gave me. I've had it since I was 14-15 or so and I've kept it. It gets boiled every so often and is kept clean. I like the Merkur blades, but have used a few others. I'll lather up with a brush and mug and take my time. I really enjoy this, especially because the razor gets warm from the water and it feels great. If only I had time to do this every morning._

 

That's what I use, a 59 Gillette Fatboy. Right now I like the Derby blades because they're the most forgiving that I've used.


----------



## VR6ofpain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rb67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I use a straight razor (the kind you see barbers use) and shaving soap in a mug with a brush.

 When I'm hurrying, I use a normal 2 blade cheapo razor, but shaving with the straight razor has become sort of a "treat", something to enjoy, for me._

 

Where did you pick up your straight edge razor? I have been interested in these ever since I got a haircut in my youth from a barber who would shave the back of your neck (below the hair line) with a straight edge. it seemed like it worked real well. Plus watching the guy 'sharpen' the blade on a leather 'belt' was pretty cool. I have heard the only thing closer is a 'fire shave' where they actually burn the stubble off your face with what looks like a mini torch from back in history.


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VR6ofpain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where did you pick up your straight edge razor? I have been interested in these ever since I got a haircut in my youth from a barber who would shave the back of your neck (below the hair line) with a straight edge. it seemed like it worked real well. Plus watching the guy 'sharpen' the blade on a leather 'belt' was pretty cool. I have heard the only thing closer is a 'fire shave' where they actually burn the stubble off your face with what looks like a mini torch from back in history._

 

This place sells em, but I don't know much about single edges, just been looking at there double edges and brushes.


----------



## Eric1110

I have a heavy beard and those Mach 3 blades were giving me a lot of ingrown hairs (the multiple blades cutting the same hair stump is what does it)

 So I switch to a safety blade system by Merkur using Merkur or sometimes the ultra sharp Feather blades. I use a Proraso and Trumper 50:50 mix for shaving cream. I like the Trumper Violet scent and Sandlewood. You need a badger brush too!

 Incredible shave. I no longer get any ingrown hairs! 

 Also if you a cheepo like me the cost of those 4 and 5 bladed Mach whatevers is CRAZY! 

 Cheers!


----------



## Sherwood

Duggeh, I've been to Britain and I think the lack of fluoride isn't doing your island any favors. Can I recommend some good fluoridated toothpaste? Seriously, set an example for your countrymen.


----------



## Shizelbs

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xnothingpoetic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Am I the only one who thought gents. was short for 'genitals'?_

 

Nope, me too. And boy am I dissappointed.


----------



## ThomasJB

I only shave once a week or so, but when I do I use a Braun 6520 electric.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shizelbs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nope, me too. And boy am I dissappointed._


----------



## Hardwired

Braun electric razor. Many (many) years ago I got tired of slicing off the tops of my zits with a manual razor. Never looked back.


----------



## The_Duke_Of_Eli

Heh, I got the same free blade thing from being a costco executive member. I've never used an electric shaver. It almost seems like cheating. But it comes down to whether you want to pay up front for an electric (which still uses electricity and needs maintenance), or just go with disposables. I wouldn't be surprised if the costs are similar. Personally, I'm not crazy of the idea of having a motor-operated razor shaving my face, I'd rather just use it myself. It isn't that hard. Either that, or Rambo it and use a hunting knife.


----------



## Buggs

Blade - Gillette Twin Blade Swivel With Lube Strip:







 Cream - Trader Joe's Honey Mango Shaving Cream - It's made by Alba Botanica:







 I shave in the shower.


----------



## roastpuff

You know, after getting rather annoyed by the Gillette Fusion I'm currently using, I think I'm going to order a proper DE razor, a brush and some shaving cream. Any blades that you DE users find exceptional?

 Gee, thanks, guys, for giving me another way to spend money (though it's cheaper in the long run than buying replacement cartridges)!


----------



## oicdn

I wax my eyebrows...lasts good for like a month before stubble starts to show up again to where it can be waxed again. I wouldn't dare wax my face...although, I'm contemplating it just to see how it affects the growth, and see how much it hurts, lol.

 As far as shaving goes, my hair doesn't grow fast, I can literally shave one morning and wait two days before I get a scruffy 5'oclock shadow. I've tried it all, from $200 electric self cleaning Titanium razors to disposeables. Nothing beats a Mach 3....nothing.

 The best razor out there bar none is the Gillette Mach 3 (sans a straight razor). I've used that quattro, and Fusion with ALL SORTS of gels, creams and powders. Anything more than 3 razors makes it hard for the hairs to get past the blade edge and rinse out, as well as let more hair get cut. Shave your pubes and you'll get an idea MUCH more than you bargained for, lol.

 Mach 3 or bust. There's nothing better out there. It cleans easily (the hairs don't get stuck between the blades), shaves CLOSE, and is cheaper than those 50 blade cartridges. I will say though, that single side razor on the Fusion, is amazing...to bad the rest of the razor sucks...

 Word from the wise though, there ARE counterfiet blades out there...so DO NOT buy those bulk razors you see on eBay and buy from your stores. They're fake and IMMEDIATELY noticeable when you take your first swipe. the barcodes even scan and the packaging is identical. A disposeable, cheap, single blade razor shaves better than those POS's.


----------



## Capital R

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oicdn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Nothing beats a Mach 3....nothing.

 The best razor out there bar none is the Gillette Mach 3 (sans a straight razor). I've used that quattro, and Fusion with ALL SORTS of gels, creams and powders. Anything more than 3 razors makes it hard for the hairs to get past the blade edge and rinse out, as well as let more hair get cut. Shave your pubes and you'll get an idea MUCH more than you bargained for, lol.

 Mach 3 or bust. There's nothing better out there. It cleans easily (the hairs don't get stuck between the blades), shaves CLOSE, and is cheaper than those 50 blade cartridges. I will say though, that single side razor on the Fusion, is amazing...to bad the rest of the razor sucks.._

 

QFT! Mach 3 runs circles around the competition. The only reason I have a Fusion is because Gillette sent me one free in the mail.

 Anyways, I use a Mach 3, Edge Shaving Cream, and occassional Drakkar Noir Aftershave Creme after a nice shower.


----------



## Dork Knight

I use a Beard Trimmer most of the time, however, when I wet shave I use;

 Clinique Face Scrub
http://www.clinique.co.uk/templates/...CT_ID=PROD1076

 Gillette Fusion

 Baxter Pure Badger Hair Shaving Brush
http://your-cosmetics.com/p/Baxter_o...roducts_id=300

 Geo F Trumper Rose Soap
http://www.mankind.co.uk/ProductDeta...roductID=22118

 Clinique Post-Shave Healer
http://www.clinique.co.uk/templates/...CT_ID=PROD1123

 Although I don't wet shave that often, I've been considering a Cut-Throat Razor.


----------



## Tyson

Sorry guys, this razor kicks the living sh!t out of the Mach 3 and every other razor I've used. Double edged safety razors rule:


----------



## cvc

Shave your puss like a man. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhDjWSJk0cQ
http://www.shaveblog.com/


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tyson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry guys, this razor kicks the living sh!t out of the Mach 3 and every other razor I've used. Double edged safety razors rule:




_

 

i have that merkur futur...with a different brush. love it.

 i've been in love with the nancy boy shave cream...and while i was in london last month i stopped by at taylor's of old bond street and picked up a tub of cream that is even better than the nancy boy stuff...


----------



## MoonHawk

mach 3, gillette gel, and nivea after shave balm


----------



## okay_player

Is there some magical juice I must drink or prayer I must say to be able to grow decent facial hair? I am 24 but feel 16.

 I generally shave every 2-3 days. Usually with an electric, but sometimes I bust out the ol' sensor excel.


----------



## judas391

16 and never shaved once in my life. asian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 i do enjoy the occasional tweezing of the stache though, am i the only one out there?


----------



## terance

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *judas391* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_16 and never shaved once in my life. asian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 i do enjoy the occasional tweezing of the stache though, am i the only one out there? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i guess the grass is always greener on the otherside

 i wouldn't mind never having to shave again


----------



## MCC

I use a braun electric, so I don't need shaving cream.


----------



## Bizzel

I use a single-bladed Merkur razor with shaving soap and a badger brush. Because there's nothing like cold steel!


----------



## Vicomte

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bizzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I use a single-bladed Merkur razor with shaving soap and a badger brush. Because there's nothing like cold steel!_

 

Werd.

 Occaisonally I use water that is too hot, which heats the cold steel and burns the bloody hell out of my face.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Badger brushes are fantastic, but they smell pretty rank the first week or so.


----------



## Bizzel

Oh, I loved that smell. Not that I recommend snorting badger.


----------



## Bigburger

Well I've only been shaving for less than a year...so I don't know much. But instead of giving me a shaving lesson or something my dad just handed me this antique AA battery powered electric contraption which was ok for the first few weeks until I upgraded to a Philips 7100 series (which is so much beter than the antique one). And electric works great. It takes me less than 5 mintues to shave and rinse out the hair chamber thing. I put it on the charger every three days or so. I don't need to shave everyday but I usually do so anyway becasue I hate that prickly feeling.

 What I want to know is: considering there is these electric shavers around where you don't need any shaving cream or aftershave and you don't even need water, there is no risk of cutting yourself or anything...WHY in the world do people use a razor with a blade and shaving cream and all that? Surely it is more cumbersome and takes longer than a quick going-over with an electric??


----------



## okay_player

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bigburger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well I've only been shaving for less than a year...so I don't know much. But instead of giving me a shaving lesson or something my dad just handed me this antique AA battery powered electric contraption which was ok for the first few weeks until I upgraded to a Philips 7100 series (which is so much beter than the antique one). And electric works great. It takes me less than 5 mintues to shave and rinse out the hair chamber thing. I put it on the charger every three days or so. I don't need to shave everyday but I usually do so anyway becasue I hate that prickly feeling.

 What I want to know is: considering there is these electric shavers around where you don't need any shaving cream or aftershave and you don't even need water, there is no risk of cutting yourself or anything...WHY in the world do people use a razor with a blade and shaving cream and all that? Surely it is more cumbersome and takes longer than a quick going-over with an electric??_

 

Have you ever shaved with a razor? Using a blade and cream will get you a waaaaaay closer shave than any electric. Electric's are good for convenience, but unless you're willing to spend a couple hundred bucks on a really good one, the old fashion way yields much better results.

 I used a razor and cream for years... just a few months ago I picked up a Braun electric for about 80$ and when I first used it I was pretty disappointed. It was nice that I didn't cut myself but the overall quality of the shave was at least a few steps down. I save it for those days where I wake up late and don't have time...


----------



## Vicomte

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bigburger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What I want to know is: considering there is these electric shavers around where you don't need any shaving cream or aftershave and you don't even need water, there is no risk of cutting yourself or anything...WHY in the world do people use a razor with a blade and shaving cream and all that? Surely it is more cumbersome and takes longer than a quick going-over with an electric??_

 

You should really look into acquiring a real razor, a double-edge safety. I've only used an electric once, when my brother picked one up, I gave it a shot--it was crap. His shave always looks awful, missed spots everywhere, and it seems to irritate his skin quite a bit. 

 There's no way an electric shaver can cut hair anywhere near as close to the skin as a real blade, due to the nature of the thing. If there's no risk of cutting oneself, then you're obviously not cutting anywhere near the skin, and therefore are leaving hair on your face. I use the whole schtick, double-edge razor, cake soap, badger brush, and it easily does far better than my old commercial shaving kit, and is not even in the same league as a crappy electric. Not only does it work better, but I like the idea of it. Real blade, real soap, real brush, real shave. Call me a romantic, but I like it better that way.


----------



## SactoMan101

I use a Schick _Xtreme3_ hand shaver with _Edge_ shaving gel. I *LOVE* the _Xtreme3_ shaver because the triple-blade setup "bends" slightly to conform to my facial features, and the shaving gel ensures a really close shave (I've tried a hot shaving cream with a brush and while it does work well, it's too much of a hassle to make the shaving cream in the first place; the _Edge_ shaving gel works as a decent substitute).


----------



## VR6ofpain

Well this thread ended up leading me into the "World of" DE (double edge) shaving. I have been shaving with double edge razors for a little over 4 months now, and would never go back to the BS multi-blade cartridge razors. The shave is so much more involved and so much better. Every morning I look forward to shaving (yes I even shave on Sunday mornings now), which is a 180 degree switch from considering it a chore.

 I personally use a variety of vintage Gillette double edge razors I have purchased off eBay for varying amounts of money. I personally think the old Slim Adjustable razor is a great starting point because it is built to last (some examples are ~40 years old and still look good), can be sanitized very easily being made of nickel plated brass (no plastic), and can be had very cheaply. Soaps and creams are very easily had with a variety of styles and scents, and you can get a great badger brush for minimal cash.

 You have to invest a little more up front, but DE blades are extremely cheap (just ordered 100 ISP blades for $12 shipped) and the shaves are so far better than any Mach3/Quattro/Fusion razor there is no comparison.


----------



## JadeEast

Another DE convert here. It's funny my first razor was a DE but I never really learn to use it well and mover to double blades. Picked up a Merkur and have only used it twice but man am I impressed. Wish I would have figured out how to use the DE back in the day oh well just a couple decades and I get back to it.


----------



## Aevum

Schick/wilkonson sword Quatro titanium and Nivea Oil control gel, 

 i have greasy skin, and if i dont use a good sharp razor and the oil control gel, my face ends up looking like the dark side of the moon,


----------



## SactoMan101

I don't like the use the old-style double-edge razors because 1) you have one shaving blade per pass (which means not so close shaves unless you have really hot shaving cream on your face) and 2) you have to constantly keep the razor clean by running it through water very frequently. 

 That's why I love my Schick _Xtreme3_ triple-blade shaver, shaving with _Edge_ shaving gel--I've always gotten a clean, very close shave every time with no fuss.


----------



## VolkswagenFox

I'm 17 so I only need to shave once a week. Gillette Mach 3 with FOAM (hate gel). That's how I role.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sometimes I have to shave quickly and just don't use foam.


----------



## Vicomte

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SactoMan101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't like the use the old-style double-edge razors because 1) you have one shaving blade per pass (which means not so close shaves unless you have really hot shaving cream on your face) and 2) you have to constantly keep the razor clean by running it through water very frequently. 

 That's why I love my Schick Xtreme3 triple-blade shaver, shaving with Edge shaving gel--I've always gotten a clean, very close shave every time with no fuss. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

My double-edge gives a much closer shave than my old multi-blade razor, pass for pass. The 'more blades, closer shave' myth is just advertising folks taking the proverbial piss.

 Likewise, you should rinse the razor after every pass, no matter what kind you're using. I've found that while the hairs would get caught in and clog my old multi-blade fairly quickly, they never do with my DE.


----------



## roastpuff

Well, it's only got a single blade. It can't clog to begin with! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Look what I picked up on my small-towns roadtrip!






 A Gillette Aristocrat (late 40's) and Superspeed Blue-tip. All for 15USD... not bad!


----------



## krmathis

I use the following shaving gear
 * 1965 Gillette Slim Adjustable
 * NOS Gillette blade
 * Badger brush
 * Arko Shaving Soap
 * Vaseline 98% Aloe Vera Gel

 Yes, I prefer the old fashion way...


----------



## ingwe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roastpuff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, it's only got a single blade. It can't clog to begin with! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Look what I picked up on my small-towns roadtrip!






 A Gillette Aristocrat (late 40's) and Superspeed Blue-tip. All for 15USD... not bad!_

 

Nice score! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here's a good site:
http://badgerandblade.com/vb/index.php


----------



## lisnalee

Gillette fusion power, gillette gel, and nivea after shave balm. Always go with the grain unless i want my neck to look like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :


----------



## Quaddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lisnalee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Always go with the grain unless i want my neck to look like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :




_

 

x2 - LOL


----------



## SR-71Panorama

For a close shave, go with grain, _then_ against the grain. It is surprisingly effective, imo.


----------



## GSurge

So where would you guys recommend I pick up a kit for this sort of thing? Or just get it all separately (but still, where?)


----------



## Aevum

first i would get a cheap disposable straight razor and a pack of 5 blades, to see if it agrees with your skin, if you dont die from bloodloss, then you can think about a quality straight razor,

 as for direction of shave, 

 first i shave downwards (with the grain), then i shave upwards, (against the grain), then i shave the neck outwards as for some reason the grain there is perpendicular to the rest of the face, then shave backwards the points behind the jaw, make sure my side lines are even, and then the coldest water i can get from the tap to constrict the blood vessels, this stops bleedings,


----------



## Joshatdot

I haven't read any of the replys....but I use Gillette Mach 3 Power...mostly right after I shower, and I don't use any cream/gel.


----------



## Aevum

brave soul, if i dont use a specific nivea oil control gel, i get turkey neck


----------



## Barock

Bic razor (sensitive), no gel/foam/aftershave.


----------



## Aevum

bought a schik classic straight DE razor, well, wilkinson here in spain,
 now i have to select a good blade,


----------



## Joshatdot

Anyone else here have Gillette Mach 3 Power?
 Is there ANY difference between the Mach 3 Cartridges? (Mach 3, Turbo, Power, Nitro)

 I can save quite a bit if I just get normal Mach 3 Cartridges.


----------



## Quaddy

you guys must be leather necks from reading some of the replies, i am mighty sensitive under there, and am genetically predisposed to being forced to use electric shave under there rather than blades for fear of the machete chic look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but i do use a cut-throat razor to keep my sideburns neat! - i am 'normal' sensitivity there.


----------



## Aevum

bought a wilkinson classic DE razor, it was only 2,75 euros with 5 razors, for less then a pack of cigs, who can go wrong....


----------



## Born2bwire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aevum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_bought a wilkinson classic DE razor, it was only 2,75 euros with 5 razors, for less then a pack of cigs, who can go wrong...._

 

The guys that opt for the cigs?


----------



## LawnGnome

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xnothingpoetic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Am I the only one who thought gents. was short for 'genitals'?_

 

Yeah, I was a bit creeped out.


----------



## Aevum

hey, give me a break, i went from 2 packs a day (camel filters) to cold turkey in march and im still smoke free, just made 6 months since i smoked my last cig, 

 and i have 2 s.t.duponts and 3 zippos,

 as for the the mach3 guy, the power cartriges are normal Mach3 cartriges, but the turbo ones i think have a different lubricant strip or coating, 

 the only differance between the powered and the unpowered is a small rotation engine with a small asymetric lead weight on it, kind of like cellphone vibration unit if anyone ever saw one,


----------



## SiBurning

My safety razor is an old Gillette with markings Z 3, which means it was made in Q3 of 1954 . Best 16 bits my father ever spent.
 Here's where I found that information:
Internet Museum of Safety Razors
 Date and Feature Guide for Gillette Razors and Blades

 Here's two previous shaving threads.
 Moore's Law for Razor Blades?
Shaving-fi. Advice needed

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mdjenders* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Shaving sucks balls. When I shave every day (with an electric), I get all sorts of bumps and bleeding spots. Unfortunately, I can't grow a decent full beard, so I am forced to shave once a week to avoid looking totally foolish. I refuse to shave any more than that._

 

I can't use an electric every day either. More like every 2-3 days. Although, most faces tend to get used to regular shaving and don't get bumps and bruises after a while.

 One thing you can try is to try both the rotary and the straight kind. Some people prefer one over the other. The straight kind hurts me bad. Other are just the opposite.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bigburger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What I want to know is: considering there is these electric shavers around where you don't need any shaving cream or aftershave and you don't even need water, there is no risk of cutting yourself or anything...WHY in the world do people use a razor with a blade and shaving cream and all that? Surely it is more cumbersome and takes longer than a quick going-over with an electric??_

 

If you don't shave every day or two, an electric can be harsh. I don't shave all that regularly, so I use a blade when I either want a really close shave or if it's been more than two days. Otherwise, the electric's fine.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Barock* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Bic razor (sensitive), no gel/foam/aftershave._

 

Don't look at a bic under 10X magnification. And definitely don't compare it to something even half decent, like Wilkinson. Even the Wilkinson has a few little burrs, but comparing the two, the bic is more like boulders.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Barock* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Bic razor (sensitive), no gel/foam/aftershave._

 

Woah! You can't have much of a bear growth...


----------



## chef8489

I currently use a 1953 Fatboy adjustable and IP persona blades. I like Taylors , nancy boy, saltier, and trfitt and Hill shave creams.


----------



## Aevum

i used a schick classic and euro wilkinson blades, cut my self to pieces,


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

I upgraded my razor a few months ago to the new Merkur 38C, it's got a longer handle and a lot more weight then there regular razors (3.75" weight 4 ounces). 

 For blades I'm using either UK Wilkinsons (no longer being manufactured in UK), and Japanese Feathers don't let that name fool you they will cut you if you even look at them wrong lol.


----------



## Aevum

i dont get it, maybe im doing something wrong, i gut a wilkinson classic machine, the black one, and it came with 5 wilkinson DE blades, and not only am i getting a worst shave, im really damaging my skinn, maybe DE shaving isnt for me, 

 the only thing i changed is the blade, went from my quatro to the DE, 

 using the same nivea oil control shave gel and only shaving after showers,


----------



## krmathis

Here are my current having gear...






 * 1965 Gillette Adjustable razor
 * New Gillette DE blades
 * Opera Pure Badger brush
 * Crabtree & Evelyn Sandalwood soap


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aevum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i dont get it, maybe im doing something wrong, i gut a wilkinson classic machine, the black one, and it came with 5 wilkinson DE blades, and not only am i getting a worst shave, im really damaging my skinn, maybe DE shaving isnt for me, 

 the only thing i changed is the blade, went from my quatro to the DE, 

 using the same nivea oil control shave gel and only shaving after showers,_

 

Theres several issues at hand here:
 - The black plastic Wilkinson isn't that great of a razor, there really to light and just not that great in general. You'd be better off starting with the Merkur HD, or a classic Gillette either a 1940's Super Speed or the Tech. I prefer the Super Speed over the Techs. Be cautious of later model year Super Speeds, the red tip is an aggressive razor and the blue tips are mild. 
 - If your still using shaving cream in a can that can cause a lot of irritation, for DE shaving it's best to use a brush and cream or soap.
 - DE shaving requires a bit more technique then cartridge razors

 Your best bet would to be to head over to the Badger and Blade forums, there are lots of helpful people there to get you going in the right direction


----------



## Aevum

the question is ? is it worth it ?


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

In my opinion yes it is, but only you can determine if it is worth it to you.


----------



## DonAlejandro

Its well than worth it. It was such a relief when I switched from cartidage blades to DEs. Much smoother, closer, and comfortable shave. Plus the blades are so much cheaper. Once you use DEs, its a point of no return.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aevum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the question is ? is it worth it ?_

 

If its worth shaving?
 Sure, if you don't want to look like this guy... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 For me its well worth it. Both shaving in general, and the money and time I put into it.
 Its a great feeling having a nice clean shaved face!


----------



## Aevum

well, anyways, i refined my technique with the shick/wilkinson, and the shave was MUCH smoother this time, 

 so i decided to get a higher quality razor to see if i can perfect my methodology before going directly to a merkur vision,

 indian made Parker 96R, 20 euros with 10 personna blades, we shall see what comes out of it,


----------



## headphonejunkie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DonAlejandro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Its well than worth it. It was such a relief when I switched from cartidage blades to DEs. Much smoother, closer, and comfortable shave. Plus the blades are so much cheaper. Once you use DEs, its a point of no return._

 


 Isn't it very easy to cut yourself with a DE though? That is what scares me. Recently, I changed over to soap and a brush. I like that, but the transition to a DE I am not so sure of.


----------



## kpeezy

I use a beard trimmer for everything. The size of the ones used at the barber's for sideburns. It just gets it very short. Not a real shave I guess, but I have shaving and it's very fast.


----------



## Aevum

actually, if you have a good shaver, like a merkur or a classic gillette, the exposed part of the blade is almost the same as a cartrige shaver, the only issue is finding the right angle for your hair so you cut insted of scrape,


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *headphonejunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Isn't it very easy to cut yourself with a DE though? That is what scares me. Recently, I changed over to soap and a brush. I like that, but the transition to a DE I am not so sure of._

 

As with any razor there is risk of cutting your self, I wouldn't really say there is a greater risk using a DE as opposed to using a cartridge razor. You do have to use a bit more thought well shaving though, you have to make sure to use very little pressure, and there is a correct angle to the shave. It's quit easy to find the angle though (usually almost parallel to the floor) if you go to far down (steep) you will take off skin and cause razor burn. As I said above the best place to start is Badger and Blade, there are lots of helpful people on the forums there.


----------



## opiumden34

I use some not-so-expensive panasonic electric. I got tired of slicing up my face long ago. Even with a gillete, I managed to cut myself. Probably becuase I'm tired and in a hurry.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *opiumden34* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Even with a gillete, I managed to cut myself. Probably becuase I'm tired and in a hurry._

 

Most probably!
 Cause lots of us use Gillette razors (I use one from 1965), and get very few to no cuts. But use whatever feels right to you.


----------



## headphonejunkie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *c0mfortably_numb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As with any razor there is risk of cutting your self, I wouldn't really say there is a greater risk using a DE as opposed to using a cartridge razor. You do have to use a bit more thought well shaving though, you have to make sure to use very little pressure, and there is a correct angle to the shave. It's quit easy to find the angle though (usually almost parallel to the floor) if you go to far down (steep) you will take off skin and cause razor burn. As I said above the best place to start is Badger and Blade, there are lots of helpful people on the forums there._

 

Well, I got myself a merkur futur and used it last night. Not bad. I may just start using it all of the time instead of the electric. Now I am hooked.I am also a member of badger and blade now. Boy these forums look an awful lot alike.


----------



## in_utero

I use a Gillete Mach 3. Disposable blades and whatnot... it's the one that vibrates, so I guess it's technically-technically-officially electric, but it's mostly manual.

 I use Edge shaving gel, and Aqua Velva after shave.

 I don't shave every day, mostly because I can get away with it (I'm 15), but I still need to every other day or so.


----------



## Clutz

I use a Mach 3, but in all honesty, I think I prefer the old 2 blade Gillette better. I just bought a whole whack of Mach 3 at Costco a year ago, and I'm still workig them off. I shave just with water - I find I actually cut my face more if I use shaving cream.

 That said, I think I would like to use a DE razor - it's interested me for a long time - but I just don't know where to get started. Is the best place to do it on eBay?


----------



## headphonejunkie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Clutz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I use a Mach 3, but in all honesty, I think I prefer the old 2 blade Gillette better. I just bought a whole whack of Mach 3 at Costco a year ago, and I'm still workig them off. I shave just with water - I find I actually cut my face more if I use shaving cream.

 That said, I think I would like to use a DE razor - it's interested me for a long time - but I just don't know where to get started. Is the best place to do it on eBay?_

 

classicshaving.com is where I just bought my merkur futur DE razor. Also, badgerandblade.com is a great site/forum for DE shaving.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Clutz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That said, I think I would like to use a DE razor - it's interested me for a long time - but I just don't know where to get started. Is the best place to do it on eBay?_

 

Yes, eBay is a great place to start.
 You get all you need in there, for a decent price. Razor, blades, brush, and soap.


----------



## Prozakk

In the shower...

 5 blade powered Gillette...

 Edge sensitive gel...

 For face and head.


----------



## appophylite

I used to use the cheapo 2-blade disposables that my dad bought by the bag, until I replaced them with the unpowered Gillette Fusion that my dad got as a promo and couldn't be arsed with using. I've never had a problem with them, and while I still balk at the immediate price of the extra cartridges, the cost ends up being much less for me. Since I shave maybe once a week or so, I have been using the same cartridge since January which means that, if the rest of the cartridges go the same way, the cost comes out to only about 2 cents a day, for a pack of 4 at $20 bucks.

 I actually like having a little shadow on my face, so if the bristles are short enough, sometimes, I use my old Hitachi power razor that must be almost 20 years old. It can shave extremely smooth, but you'll be standing in front of a mirror for nearly 15 min. to get a shave that smooth.


----------



## headphonejunkie

All I can say is I am on my third shave with a DE and I am hooked. It may take me 15 minutes or so to shave but I love it. I never wanted to shave that much before. I always just quickly used my electric and missed spots and everything.I don't have a thick beard but I always had to shave at night. I think it will be nice to not have to pay 15 to 20 dollars for 4 blades everytime I run out for my mach 3.


----------



## firefly89

lol I really don't think this thread needs any more replies
 8 pages, jeez

 but since i'm posting anyway

 2 blade disposeable, but since i'm so cheap I use them for about 2 months until they physically cannot cut anymore
 I never use aftershave- for some reason my beard grows back quicker if I do
 and always always always use shaving foam- I use some Nivea stuff, I have no idea

 but anyway i'm no longer shaving, keep it nice and trimmed with some close cutting scissor action
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/inde...ageID=13488583
 if you really want to see it, ha


----------



## Aevum

actually, i bought a new lathering mug today, cant wait to try it,


----------



## GSurge

Had my first DE shave today. I just used walmart blades and soap and brush. It went pretty well, I didn't cut myself and I feel fairly smooth. I don't think the blades are sharp enough though.


----------



## headphonejunkie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aevum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_actually, i bought a new lathering mug today, cant wait to try it,_

 


 I use a small oriental style bowl. It works great and I can hold it in the palm of my hands just fine.


----------



## Chri5peed

Gillette Fusion w/shaving gel & Clinique soothing balm.


----------



## Aevum

mine is actually a kellogs styled large coffee mug,


----------



## roastpuff

I picked up an Ansgar scuttle - nothing beats that when talking about hot lather. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










 Not mine but very similar!


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roastpuff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I picked up an Ansgar scuttle - nothing beats that when talking about hot lather. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://badgerandblade.com/vb/attachm...1&d=1188027398

 Not mine but very similar!_

 

Nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I am looking for a shave mug, and might have to look into 'Ansgar'. Cause tht one looks handy...


----------



## Claus-DK

As one of a few i use an electric razor a Philishave, before I shave I use a siliconebased lubricant (normally used for nighttime activities) it makes the shave almost as smoth as a blade...

 Sometimes I use aftershave but not very often..

 I switched to electric ½ a year ago and it is much cheaper and easier than using gillette blades it takes a bit longer, but with an electric razor I can watch the TV at the same time...

 I shave every day exept weekends..


----------



## Ethelred

I have to shave everyday for work...and at this point in my life my hair grows at a rate which (24 hours later) when I need to shave it just thick, rough stubble. For the longest time I looked for the perfect shave, I've come close. My Method:

 Wash and rinse face under hot water while showering
 Wet Face with Hot water
 Kiss My Face Shaving cream (used with mug and brush)
 Mach3 by Gillette, soaked in Hot water

 Shave with the grain, against the grain and then across the grain.
 Aftershave (Old Spice) then Moisturizer (Prevents razor burn)


----------



## roastpuff

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I am looking for a shave mug, and might have to look into 'Ansgar'. Cause tht one looks handy..._

 

I just got it, and I have to say it's HUGE. As a size comparison, it'll swallow up 3-4 standard soap pucks, inside the main cup, and have plenty of space left over around the soap. My little brush is swallowed up by the big ceramic monster. 

 Haven't shaved with it yet, looking forward to WARM lather this time around. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It'll be cheaper for you because you're in Europe - cheaper shipping since he's a European guy. 

 EDIT: Link is here.


----------



## krmathis

Thanks for the link. I'll definitely check it out.
 Warm lather is a huge part of the shaving experience, and it sure looks like this scuttle can make it possible.


----------



## Joshatdot

I haven't read all the posts here..but *whats a DE razor*? and *how do you warm lather shave with a mug?*


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Joshatdot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I haven't read all the posts here..but *whats a DE razor*?_

 

*D*ual *E*dge razor. As in a razor for dual edge blades

 Like this one, a 1961 Gillette Adjustable:





 Blades:





  Quote:


 and *how do you warm lather shave with a mug?* 
 

You preheat the mug and brush using warm water, then pour out the water and lather up. Some mugs have compartment to store water during the whole session as well.


----------



## headphonejunkie

You could use a scuttle to warm your lather. Do a query on moss scuttle and you will see what I am thinking of purchasing.

 edit: here is the link ; http://www.sarabonnymanpottery.com/moss_scuttle.htm


----------



## jp11801

folks once you go dual you can't go back to the mach3 or the other abomination 5 blade razor. A dual edge (safety razor) will take no more time to shave than a mach 3 and perform significantly better. Your shave will be closer and with less irritation. The key with any razor is light to NO pressure let the blade do the work. I get pretty wicked skin irritations and since going DE it is a thing of the past. 

 Next stop is single edge bade shaving, not for the faint of heart though


----------



## headphonejunkie

I am three weeks into DEing and my electric or mach 3 has not been picked up since.It may take a little longer but you do get a better shave. I picked up a MERKUR FUTUR. For 50 to 60 bucks you can't go wrong plus .50 cents a blade is a big difference from the 20 bucks for a pack of mach 3's.


----------



## headphonejunkie

You can pick up a hundred DERBY extra razor blades on ebay for under 20 bucks. You can't do that with mach 3's.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_folks once you go dual you can't go back to the mach3 or the other abomination 5 blade razor. A dual edge (safety razor) will take no more time to shave than a mach 3 and perform significantly better. Your shave will be closer and with less irritation._

 

So true!
 I switched to DE some 5-6 weeks back. It took me a couple of weeks to get a hold of it (learning the technique and which steps to use on the adjustable razor). But I now get a much tighter shave and less irritation than with my previous 3-blade Wilkinson Sword.

 DE forever!


----------



## roastpuff

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *headphonejunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You could use a scuttle to warm your lather. Do a query on moss scuttle and you will see what I am thinking of purchasing.

 edit: here is the link ; http://www.sarabonnymanpottery.com/moss_scuttle.htm_

 






 Why go small, when you can go HUGE?!

 Not mine - I don't have a Moss scuttle - but it illustrates the size difference nicely.


----------



## headphonejunkie

Those are nice too. They are made in germany. Nice stuff.You can get those thru mama bear shaveing soaps; I believe.

 Here is the link to the guy who makes those in germany. They are nice.
http://www.schwarzweisskeramik.de/enindex.html


----------



## roastpuff

I got one - it's sitting in my bathroom, pleading to be used. 

 So nice for lathering, though.


----------



## Joshatdot

I get the DE stuffs. It looks like the kind my Grandpa uses!

 I am having trouble the hot water + mug + soap/lather thing. The hot water heats the mug, you dump out the water, and this warms some bar of soap?


----------



## headphonejunkie

You make your lather in the mug or bowl. Take your brush and swirl it on the soap a bit then swirl the brush in the mug or bowl and watch the lather. Add water as needed.


----------



## Joshatdot

I just YouTubed shaving & found some great vids about Wet Shaving mostly from this one guy, mantic59

http://www.youtube.com/user/mantic59

 I just started watching Part 1


----------



## roastpuff

Mantic's videos are a great resource to the wetshaving community's beginners. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I started with watching them, too. 

 Sign up at Badger and Blade - awesome wetshave forum.


----------



## headphonejunkie

Great videos. That is where I learned my lather technique.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Joshatdot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am having trouble the hot water + mug + soap/lather thing. The hot water heats the mug, you dump out the water, and this warms some bar of soap?_

 

Yes. You pre-heat the mug and brush with warm water, then add soap and built lather in the mug. It should be pleasantly warm when applied to your skin.


----------



## Joshatdot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes. You pre-heat the mug and brush with warm water, then add soap and built lather in the mug. It should be pleasantly warm when applied to your skin._

 

Yeah after watching the YT vids, I figured out how that all worked.

 Also, after watching them vids, I didn't think of shaving more than once. I did the 4x shave, with grain, side grain, other side grain and against grain.

 WOW What a difference!! It's a much closer shave!

 I usually just go at it once, against the grain most of the time.


----------



## martook

Like quite a few others here, I'm using the Merkur Futur razor - not wasting any more money on overpriced blades, thank you very much. My introduction to the concept was a friend that showed me this page and told me he had made the switch:
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/6886845/

 You get a better shave, it feel's nicer, and it's cheap. Why do people stay with their silly Gilettes with 231 or something blades?


----------



## headphonejunkie

Hey. Another FUTUR owner. Nice razor .


----------



## noseallinit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_folks once you go dual you can't go back to the mach3 or the other abomination 5 blade razor. A dual edge (safety razor) will take no more time to shave than a mach 3 and perform significantly better. Your shave will be closer and with less irritation. The key with any razor is light to NO pressure let the blade do the work. I get pretty wicked skin irritations and since going DE it is a thing of the past. 

 Next stop is single edge bade shaving, not for the faint of heart though_

 

that's all I have been using for the past 20 years. picked up razor and cups at an antique store. of course I do not do the cup thing anymore. I just pick up me soap and lather down after a good hot wet towel. in the wintertime I keep a full beard. letting it grow now.. 

 love the straight razor! nothing like the feel of it. a good haircut from a barber is always ended with a good shave from a straight razor. current barber uses the ones with replaceable blades but ole Jefty had his strap mounted to the chair.


----------



## Trippytiger

Curse you, Head-Fi! 

 This thread has sucked me in. I just ordered a Merkur Classic razor, a Vulfix brush, a bunch of Merkur blades, and a tube of Proraso shaving cream from Classic Shaving. This place is bad for me... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But who knows, maybe I'll have enough fun with all that kit to bother shaving more than once a week! That would probably make it worthwhile.


----------



## Aevum

tell me about it, i bought an old type gillette and a fat boy last week, still awaiting the parcels,


----------



## JonM

Shaving habits: Avoid shaving whenever possible.


----------



## kugino

futur owner here, too. my cream of choice lately has been taylor's avocado cream. just a tiny amount gets a huge, beautiful lather. 

 i do like the nancy boy cream, too, but it doesn't build the same way the taylor's does. the nancy boy cucumber-scented cream is my favorite of their offerings.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Trippytiger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Curse you, Head-Fi! 

 This thread has sucked me in. I just ordered a Merkur Classic razor, a Vulfix brush, a bunch of Merkur blades, and a tube of Proraso shaving cream from Classic Shaving. This place is bad for me... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But who knows, maybe I'll have enough fun with all that kit to bother shaving more than once a week! That would probably make it worthwhile._

 

Lets hope you end up enjoying it.
 I got hooked on wetshaving this summer when I had several straight razor shaves in Turkey. Brought back some Arko soap and have since then acquired 5 vintage Gillette razors, a couple of brushes and more soap.

 I love it!


----------



## murfy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *noseallinit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 love the straight razor! nothing like the feel of it. a good haircut from a barber is always ended with a good shave from a straight razor. current barber uses the ones with replaceable blades but ole Jefty had his strap mounted to the chair._

 

I use a straight as well. It may seem expensive at first as many new ones aren't cheap but it probably works out cheaper than buying blades over time and you can always get an old razor or an eastern european one to start with. 

 Are you a member of any of the straight razor forums?


----------



## Trippytiger

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lets hope you end up enjoying it.
 I got hooked on wetshaving this summer when I had several straight razor shaves in Turkey. Brought back some Arko soap and have since then acquired 5 vintage Gillette razors, a couple of brushes and more soap.

 I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks, I hope so too! I don't think I want to get hooked, though... I can't afford another hobby. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I actually just changed my order a bit today. I realized how fat my Shick Quattro Power actually is and how I tend to hold it, so I've got a Merkur Hefty Classic coming. Ordered a slightly larger brush, too. Great customer service from Classic Shaving, too - they canceled my original order within minutes of me emailing them!


----------



## Aevum

just lost an aristocrat on ebay becuase of 50 cents, bummer, 

 anyways, i have a fatboy coming in from barcelona, but i still cant tame the super adjustable i have here, i think its damaged in some way,


----------



## SiBurning

Does anyone else besides me wet shave and not bother to work up a lather? I just rub it on with a cheap drugstore brush and get a few bubbles. It keeps my face wet enough to get 3/4 of a pass and I just wet it down when necessary and adds enough lubrication, but only takes about 30 seconds total from the time I turn on the water to the time I start with the blade. Maybe this is why I can't shave every day, but then I don't need to.


----------



## Aevum

i use canned goo, but i lather it up with a brush, its just that applying it with a brush feels alot better for some reason,


----------



## compuryan

I use a gillette razor, 2 blades i think? I don't even remember what its called. I also use old spice shaving cream. I usually have no time at all in the morning so its usually sorta quick. I shave every morning and usually use some sort of after shave.


----------



## dmk005

Well, in the tradition of face-fi, I decided to treat my face better and just ordered a Merkur Futur razor, a Rooney's Finest Style 3 brush and Truefitt & Hill Ultimate Comfort shave cream. Doh, probably about the cost of The Predator.


----------



## n00bler

recommend using aftershave (contains alcohol, most do) to help prevent infections. if you find it dries your skin too much, apply it to a wet face, or put on facial lotion afterwards


----------



## headphonejunkie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dmk005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, in the tradition of face-fi, I decided to treat my face better and just ordered a Merkur Futur razor, a Rooney's Finest Style 3 brush and Truefitt & Hill Ultimate Comfort shave cream. Doh, probably about the cost of The Predator. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You are going to love it. Keep your bowl in hot water in the sink and you can also have hot lather. It is great.


----------



## dmk005

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *headphonejunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You are going to love it. Keep your bowl in hot water in the sink and you can also have hot lather. It is great._

 

When home, I normally shave in the shower so I will have to figure out how to get hot lather there too. Is there any issue with carrying on DE razors when flying on commercial airlines? I never check a bag so this is important for me.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dmk005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When home, I normally shave in the shower so I will have to figure out how to get hot lather there too. Is there any issue with carrying on DE razors when flying on commercial airlines? I never check a bag so this is important for me._

 

Yes. You cannot take the blades with you.

 However, taking the razor itself is just fine. I fly with my '59 Gillette Fatboy regularly and it is never a problem. I usually have to take it out and show them, though.

 Tip: pack it near the top and be nice about it. When I open the razor, I usually say something like, "see, I was thinking about you." Nicely said, it gets smiles and laughs from TSA folk.

 Oh, and I just buy new blades when I get where I'm going. Double-edged blades are harder to find now, but still around.


----------



## dmk005

Went to Nashville and back and to Seattle and back since I left that post and just left the DE blade in the futur without getting the attention of the TSA. If they did have a problem with finding the blade, I would just let them toss it and keep a back up mach 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have found much enjoyment from DE shaving and look forward to it. I use Proraso pre-shave and Truefitt & Hill shave creme. I suggested an Ansgar skuttle as a good Christmas gift from my boys.


----------



## wangerin

Mach 3 ftw!

_no comment for the dingle berries_


----------



## SoFlaChris

I like to shave with my pocket knife.


----------



## dmk005

pocket knife huh? Sounds like a party trick but not very sanitary or safe. If you are for real...what's the make/model?


----------



## SoFlaChris

Only jiving you, bro. I shave in the shower with my good ol' triple blade safety razor.







 I am, however, able to shave the hair off my arms with most of my knives. Most notably being the Strider, Emerson, or Microtech.

 Chris


----------



## Inz

Does anyone know a good place to buy a strop in NYC? I really don't feel like having to order a new one online...

 Also, any advice on where to get a straight razor reconditioned, again preferable in NYC?
 My old strop got dirty during a move and I think it damaged by blade.


----------



## SoFlaChris

Man, if there _anyplace_ to score one is in the city. Check the yellow pages under Barber Supplies or Cutlery.

 Good luck.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Inz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anyone know a good place to buy a strop in NYC? I really don't feel like having to order a new one online...

 Also, any advice on where to get a straight razor reconditioned, again preferable in NYC?
 My old strop got dirty during a move and I think it damaged by blade._


----------



## Trippytiger

Whoo, my stuff finally got here today! I can't believe how tiny that Merkur is - now I wish I had gone for the long-handled classic. It does look really slick, though, and I'm sure I'll be able to get by with it eventually. 

 Now, off to chop up my face!


----------



## Aevum

the warm tabac lather in the morning, my schick krona crossing trough the stubble, the smooth floid on the face when done, its the only way to truly wake up, 

 whoever was the first head-fi´er to mention badger and blade here, thank you, i do feel better with my shave. and i owe you my healthy face,


----------



## Trippytiger

Well, that wasn't so bad! I was honestly expecting to get a pretty lousy shave and cut myself up a lot on my first try, but instead I got the smoothest shave I've ever had and no nicks to speak of! I even did a bunch of DE no-nos, like going over an area without re-lathering and bearing down on the razor a bit, and got away with them. Mind you, I did pay for those with a lot more irritation than usual. Clearly there _is_ a reason why you're not supposed to do stuff like that.

 I have a feeling that I'll be getting a badger brush at some point in the future, though. I was really surprised at how much of an improvement the Vulfix boar brush I got was over the Wilkinson Sword one I picked up a couple of weeks ago when I got impatient, and I imagine that a proper badger brush would be better yet. It really is fun lathering with a brush!


----------



## krmathis

Shaving should be fun tonight, using my latest gear...

 Simpsons Chubby CH2 Super shaving brush:





 Schwarzweisskeramik shaving cup, and soap lid/rest:


----------



## dmk005

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Shaving should be fun tonight, using my latest gear...

 Simpsons Chubby CH2 Super shaving brush:





 Schwarzweisskeramik shaving cup, and soap lid/rest:



_

 

Oh! Beautiful! I have asked for a scuttle for Christmas to keep my lather warm. Love the chubby!


----------



## SoFlaChris

...


----------



## dmk005

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Shaving should be fun tonight, using my latest gear...

 Simpsons Chubby CH2 Super shaving brush:





 Schwarzweisskeramik shaving cup, and soap lid/rest:



_

 

Oh! Beautiful! I have asked for a scuttle for Christmas to keep my lather warm. Love the chubby!


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dmk005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh! Beautiful! I have asked for a scuttle for Christmas to keep my lather warm. Love the chubby!_

 

Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Hope you get a nice scuttle for Christmas...


----------



## roastpuff

I sold my scuttle, actually... I find that I prefer to lather directly on my face rather than have to go through the trouble of heating up the scuttle and then lathering in the bowl. 

 I know, I know, I'm lazy.


----------



## dmk005

Roast,

 That would work for me but I tend to do a 4 pass shave and love seeing how much lather I can generate.


----------



## Aevum

i need a new brush at this moment, i guess im gonna look in to it this xmas, 

 probobly picking up a shavemac superbadger,


----------



## scott_d_m

I'd like to purchase a shavemac as well, but for some reason all of sudden I can't afford one....since finding this place


----------



## Aevum

actually, i was thinking of 40-50 dollar best badger brush, 

 theres no point getting a nice soft silvertip for shaving soap,


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aevum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_theres no point getting a nice soft silvertip for shaving soap,_

 

Are you talking by experience?
 I find there to be a big difference between a $50-75 best badger brush (no silvertip) and my current Simpson Chubby 2 Super (which is a $250 Silvertip one) with soap. It lather up much faster, and I end up with a much smoother apply to the face.


----------



## dmk005

I also notice a big improvement with heat retention. The middle of my Rooney's finest has a heat pocket that is marvelous, one that I did not experience with my standard badger brushes. And the comfort! 

 Some think silvertip brushes are only for cream because they are softer but I think the length of the bristles has more to do with it's application towards soap or cream, not the quality of the bristles.


----------



## darckhart

psh i take the straight razor into the shower with me and go to work. plenty of steam, water, and no work up involved!


----------



## dmk005

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darckhart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_psh i take the straight razor into the shower with me and go to work. plenty of steam, water, and no work up involved!_

 

Ack! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 careful not to drop that straight razor!


----------



## martook

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dmk005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ack! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 careful not to drop that straight razor!_

 

Yeah, I thought dropping the soap was bad enough...


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *martook* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, I thought dropping the soap was bad enough... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

ROFL


----------



## dmk005

Ordered a Gillette slant today and a Simpson "Major" travel brush (super). I always enjoy shaving better on the road because no little children running between my legs so why not get the best travel brush money can buy?


----------



## Oxyjin

I use 2 bladed disposable razors with the grain. I once tried shaving using baking soda instead of shaving cream and it left my face sore for days. Supposedly its good for oily skin as baking soda soaks up most of the oil. I go though 1 disposable a week on average.


----------



## krmathis

Some of my shaving gear.


----------



## DemonicLemming

I use King of Shaves non-menthol shave gel, some of their shaving oil (applied about a minute before I apply the shave gel), and a Shick Quattro. I used a Mach 3 for a while and liked that, but switched to the Quattro.

 I also occasionally use Braun shave "foam" with aloe. Don't quite like it as much as the KoS gel because it lathers up a lot and makes it hard to trim the goatee.

 I also normally knock down stubble with a buzzer, then shave. I have facial hair like steel wire, and I can't use a razor blade past 3, or the max of 4 times before I start getting razor burn and ragged shaves.


----------



## navmau

I got the crabtree & evelyn naturals mens shaving cream. oh boy it is good stuff!

 Need to use a little bit and it works wonders, fantastic lubrication, cools the skin and smells great!

 BTW I don't use a shaving brush as its too much hassle for me, but this cream works fine if you just lather it up with your fingers.


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DemonicLemming* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I use King of Shaves non-menthol shave gel, some of their shaving oil (applied about a minute before I apply the shave gel), and a Shick Quattro. I used a Mach 3 for a while and liked that, but switched to the Quattro.

 I also occasionally use Braun shave "foam" with aloe. Don't quite like it as much as the KoS gel because it lathers up a lot and makes it hard to trim the goatee.

 I also normally knock down stubble with a buzzer, then shave. I have facial hair like steel wire, and I can't use a razor blade past 3, or the max of 4 times before I start getting razor burn and ragged shaves._

 

BIG X2 on the shaving oil. Dragging the razor removes the shave cream and a layer of natural oil from your skin. This results in scraping, burning, or cuts if you drag the razor across the same patch of skin twice. Oil up first and you will get a much better shave.


----------



## Infoseeker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JonM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Shaving habits: Avoid shaving whenever possible._

 

QFT, lol I only shave when I have to; mostly because I get something of a baldspot playing with my chin while thinking. xD

 I also have to buzz before I shave my face. I usually only need to shave downwards after a buzz. I don't use aftershave; I simply soap my face after (anti-bacterial handsoap!).

 hehe, offtopic but anyone here deal with their armpit hairs? I use some weird caramelized sugar product meant for plucking hair; I buy it from some arab imports shop by me.
 Shaving armpits is not an option.
 I swear when you hear women mentioning how nice their legs feel after a shave; that's how nice your armpits feel after plucking them (not shaving).


----------



## rockin_amigo14

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Infoseeker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 hehe, offtopic but anyone here deal with their armpit hairs? I use some weird caramelized sugar product meant for plucking hair; I buy it from some arab imports shop by me.
 Shaving armpits is not an option.
 I swear when you hear women mentioning how nice their legs feel after a shave; that's how nice your armpits feel after plucking them (not shaving)._

 

i just don't take off my shirt...


----------



## analogbox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Infoseeker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hehe, offtopic but anyone here deal with their armpit hairs? I use some weird caramelized sugar product meant for plucking hair; I buy it from some arab imports shop by me.
 Shaving armpits is not an option.
 I swear when you hear women mentioning how nice their legs feel after a shave; that's how nice your armpits feel after plucking them (not shaving)._

 

I did it a few weeks ago and I have to confess it was the most stupidest thing I've ever done. It was the most irritating 3 weeks of my life. It feels as if you have hundreds of tiny needles poking your armpit. I know I'm supposed to keep shaving it so that it stays virtually invisible but I couldn't help but feel like a girl stuck in a bathroom grooming her hair. From now on, I'm trimming it from time to time but never a shave. I'm a man and I'm proud to have my arm pit hair.


----------



## Golden Monkey

Shave-Fi was what took me away from this place for a long time and sated my need to obsess over details.  My daily shaver is a 1938 British Gillette Aristocrat #21 with a Gillette Swede blade, a Rooney Finest 1/2, and an ever-rotating arsenal of soaps, aftershaves, and scents.  The hardware is important, the software is negotiable.  Some pics of my razors and stuff:
   








   
  1934 US Aristocrat, 1934 British Aristocrat #15, 1938 #21, 1956 #66. The last three are rhodium plated. The other pics are the majority of my "stuff". Not pictured: approx. 1,000 blades, duplicate items (I hoarded Aqua Velva when they switched from glass to plastic), creams, and a bunch of other crap.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Nice collection, Golden Monkey! How do you like the Czech & Speak 88? That's one I've been on the fence with for awhile. Sounds great, but my trigger finger keeps getting doubts.

This reminds me that I haven't poked around the shaving forums for a bit - I've been pretty wrapped up here. Also, I found bliss with a Feather SS, Pils, large Rooney Beehive, a stick of Irisch Moos, and my Dirty Bird 1.5. Suppose I could start collecting those cool vintage razors, but what I have makes me pretty darned happy.


----------



## Golden Monkey

I LOVE the 88!  There are others that are more refined and "dignified", but the 88 is very unique.  You won't smell it on every other guy around you, like Gio, and I like that.  I love the complexity of the rose, wood, leather, earth, and dark notes.  it's a pretty bold statement, lol.  It lasts a ridiculously long time on me, which I love.  It changes throughout the day, and ages like a fine wine.  Starts off a little bright and intensely floral, but dries down to an amazingly complex and layered scent that reminds me of old wood, leather, and dried flowers. Goth girls love it, lol.
   
  I haven't been around B&B in ages either, lol...it became a little all-consuming, and I have more stuff than I need, and will for some time (although I'm getting a package tomorrow of Harris Arlington splash, cologne, and a couple of Shulton Old Spice Fresh Lime from WCS).  As for the collection mania, I did a good job of limiting myself to just those insane Aristocrats.  I've sold off all of my others except my Futur, and a 1958 TV Special.  Once I settled on my ideal razor and brush it got easy to rein in.  And then I went through TAD (Tube Acquistion Disorder).  I hate my expensive and frivolous hobbies, lol.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Maybe I'll have to order myself some 88 for Christmas! For refined and dignified, I already have some Blenheim Bouquet in the den.


----------



## Golden Monkey

I love the BB so much...amazing stuff.  Dignified yes, refined, absolutely...but I appreciate that it has those qualities withiut being "old fashioned" or stuffy.  I need to get a full size bottle so I stop hoarding it, lol.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Yep, I need to step up to a big bottle of BB, too! Probably my favorite scent - there is something timeless and classic about it. Another I wear regularly is Mr. Taylor. Not quite as classy as BB, but it does well on me and is nothing like thosr aquatic/soapy scented department store scents.

Also - props for the Clubman! I remember it from my childhood barbershop, but didn't know it was Clubman until recently. It is sort of my "comfort food" aftershave.


----------



## Golden Monkey

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> Yep, I need to step up to a big bottle of BB, too! Probably my favorite scent - there is something timeless and classic about it. Another I wear regularly is Mr. Taylor. Not quite as classy as BB, but it does well on me and is nothing like thosr aquatic/soapy scented department store scents.
> 
> Also - props for the Clubman! I remember it from my childhood barbershop, but didn't know it was Clubman until recently. It is sort of my "comfort food" aftershave.


 

 LOL!  Indeed!  The Clubman is my rainy day, Sunday doing housecleaning scent.  It's fun to wear out in public too, and seeing how many well groomed older gents recognize and appreciate it.  I'm no spring chicken myself (just turned 40), but I have long hair and a rock 'n roll sensibility about me, but I get a lot of "your aftershave reminds me of talc and neckbrooms!" from the Greatest Generation era fellas.
   
  As for the Pen's, I picked up the five piece sampler (BB, Opus 1870, Endymion, Cuercus, English Fern) of little bottles when I was in Chicago last summer...I got a straight shave at Trufitt & Hill, and was in complete awe of the selection there.  Paying $80 (60 + tip) for a shave is a bit outrageous, but the pilgrimage and experience more than covered the price of admission.  I highly recommend dropping in if you ever visit.  Top shelf folks. Aw hell, you know what?  It may be the Maker's 46 talking, but I think I'll just take the plunge and order the full size BB right now!


----------



## Golden Monkey

Done...$83.00 for 100ml.  Damn bourbon...


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Anyone else have massive troubles with ingrown hairs (razor bumps), particularly on your neck?
   
  No matter what I do, they don't go away.  Short of stopping shaving my neck entirely.  And I'll have none of that, since despite my full beard (a constant fixture for at least 6 years now), I can't stand the itchiness from my neck hair - which extends almost all the way to my chest.  When I don't shave my neck, I end up looking something like Wolverine - in a bad way, without the bada** hair/beard or superpowers...
   
  I've even had an over-the-counter antibiotic creams recommended by the doctor, which didn't do anything.
   
  I've learned to minimize the pain - but the infections never go away.  I only shave after showering, which helps a lot.  I use Neutrogena Shaving Cream (from a tube), which is by far the best cream or gel out there - and a tube lasts forever too.  My favorite razors are the Gillette Custom Plus 3 razors - two bladed with rotating head.  I find them to cut my hair far better than any 3/4/5 bladed razor (perhaps because of the curve of my neck) - and they're cheap enough that I don't feel like I'm wasting money when I throw out a dull one.
   
  I also use tweezers to pull out hairs I see stuck - but I rarely see them actually stuck.
   
  So there's all the gross things about me shaving.  If I didn't constantly have a beard, I think I'd learn how to use a straight razor.  That's my kind of thing, I think.


----------



## Golden Monkey

Your best bet would be to switch to DE shaving...ingrowns were what brought me to it, and I rarely get them now.  Join Badger & Blade and you'll fina a LOT of info on combatting ingrowns.  They really suck, so I feel for ya, but the kind gents of B&B will help immensely.


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





golden monkey said:


> Your best bet would be to switch to DE shaving...ingrowns were what brought me to it, and I rarely get them now.  Join Badger & Blade and you'll fina a LOT of info on combatting ingrowns.  They really suck, so I feel for ya, but the kind gents of B&B will help immensely.


 

  
  Thanks for the tip - no one has even suggested trying a double edge razor.  To be honest, with the showering and the right cream and razors that I've switched to using now, it's been minimized to mostly a looks thing - but I'd definitely change habits again to get rid of them.  Using classic tech to do so is a bonus, too.


----------



## Golden Monkey

Well, one of the main reasons why a DE is better is because of the way the hairs are actually cut.  A DE tends to cut at a "flatter" angle, and cuts close to the skin surface cleanly.  A multiblade cartridge is designed to cut in stages, while "pulling" the hair (The famous "Lift & Cut").  what this does is a couple of things...yes, it shaves close, but in pulling the hair slightly, you are actually cutting below the skin surface, and the angle that the blade cuts at causes the hair to have more of a pointy edge (cuts at more of an angle).  Those two things combine to produce a hair tat lies below the skin surface, and that point actually causes the hair to "curl" as it regrows, so it grows under the skin. 
   
  Another thing that contributes is bacteria...you didn't mention wether you use an aftershave or not, but when you've just shaved the surface skin gets scraped away and you are left with an unprotected layer of fresh skin.  Pores clog easier, and bacteria has an easier time getting into your pores, causing inflammation and irritation.  If you use an alcohol based aftershave or something with witch hazel it'll help close pores, kill surface bateria, seal nicks and scrapes, and help protect your skin in the crucial hours after shaving.
   
  And ANOTHER thing you might want to consider is your pre-shave preparation...I shave after I shower, and the steam helps soften the beard and open up your pores, but I also lather up with a shaving cream and leave it on my face while I'm in the shower, and when I'm out I lather up with a badger brush.  The scrubbing and softening not only makes the hair easier to cut and helps free any "trapped" hairs, it also feels really good, lol.  Seriously though, the prep step will cut down immensely on hair pulling.


----------



## Uncle Erik

X2 on joining Badger & Blade, or just lurking to read how to shave correctly. I never really had trouble with ingrowns, but used to get razorburn and had trouble getting a few tough patches.

Since I switched fully to DE and learned to do it right, I have no irritation and perfect shaves that last 5-6 hours longer than a cartridge shave. Done right, you barely notice that you're shaving at all and the aftershave doesn't sting, either. It can be slow going the first few months while you adjust and learn, though. Early on, it'd take me a good 30-40 minutes to shave. Now it's about 10-15. You'll also spend some time going through a couple dozen brands of blades until you find the right one for you. Blades are very individual.

Anyhow, give it a try. There are some pricey razors and brushes, but the inexpensive ones work well. Also, you're going to find a world of products, so there's a lot to see and try. And compared to audio, everything seems very inexpensive.


----------



## Golden Monkey

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> *And compared to audio, everything seems very inexpensive.*


 

 Amen to that, brother...


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





golden monkey said:


> Well, one of the main reasons why a DE is better is because of the way the hairs are actually cut.  A DE tends to cut at a "flatter" angle, and cuts close to the skin surface cleanly.  A multiblade cartridge is designed to cut in stages, while "pulling" the hair (The famous "Lift & Cut").  what this does is a couple of things...yes, it shaves close, but in pulling the hair slightly, you are actually cutting below the skin surface, and the angle that the blade cuts at causes the hair to have more of a pointy edge (cuts at more of an angle).  Those two things combine to produce a hair tat lies below the skin surface, and that point actually causes the hair to "curl" as it regrows, so it grows under the skin.
> 
> Another thing that contributes is bacteria...you didn't mention wether you use an aftershave or not, but when you've just shaved the surface skin gets scraped away and you are left with an unprotected layer of fresh skin.  Pores clog easier, and bacteria has an easier time getting into your pores, causing inflammation and irritation.  If you use an alcohol based aftershave or something with witch hazel it'll help close pores, kill surface bateria, seal nicks and scrapes, and help protect your skin in the crucial hours after shaving.
> 
> And ANOTHER thing you might want to consider is your pre-shave preparation...I shave after I shower, and the steam helps soften the beard and open up your pores, but I also lather up with a shaving cream and leave it on my face while I'm in the shower, and when I'm out I lather up with a badger brush.  The scrubbing and softening not only makes the hair easier to cut and helps free any "trapped" hairs, it also feels really good, lol.  Seriously though, the prep step will cut down immensely on hair pulling.


 

 Thanks again for the advice.  It's been a long time since I've used aftershave - I never liked it.  The stuff the doctor had me use was some kind of aftershave though - but like I said, I never found it to make much of a difference.  Maybe today, since it's a whole lot better now than in the past.
   
  The pulling thing is definitely why I have trouble with the multi-blade razors.  They never feel like they're cutting.
   
  Not sure I could keep shaving cream on my neck when showering though...  Water always drips right down my neck there.
   
  Anyway, I guess my eyes are being opened to the whole world of wet shaving and double edge razors - hopefully I'm able to find shaving nirvana there... or somewhere, at least.


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





golden monkey said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  I don't think either of you are in to yachts yet, are you?  ;D


----------



## Bengkia369

New to DE shaving..bought myself a Feather AS-D1 and some DE blades and I'm very pleased with the shave!


----------



## chef8489

I currently use an early 50's flair tip superspeed from Gillette or a carbohydrates. I use a custom shavemac d01 silvertip badger brush with English creams mostly. Use a nice aftershave milk and Osage rub to finish it off.


----------



## Bengkia369

Been a big fan of Feather. Got myself a Feather Artist Club DX Special in stainless steel holder and teak wood handle..this thing is real nice!


----------



## David

Gillette Superspeed with Derby blades.
   
  Umpteen times better than modern multi-storey jobs.
   
  Appeals to me because of the bomb-proof quality of the thing. It's made of Real Honest To God Metal Like They Don't Do Any More.The butterfly doors open smoothly with no slop, wear or backlash, and it looks literally as good as new.
   
  No serial number, but it does have the hook to pull the blade out of the dispenser so that you don't Dexter all over the place, so that places it as manufactured 1948 to 1950.


----------



## Marcus_C

I got my first DE razor a few months ago, a Parker TTO, it wasn't until I got a nice looking vintage gillette recently that I realised the Parker is actually quite vicious.


----------



## Currawong

Holy crap, I wish I had known about all this years ago. I couldn't find my father's DE shaver nor cutthroat either.  I'm getting tired of using an electric and not liking the shave, or using a multi-blade and the pain in exchange for the smoothness.  I shall indeed check out Badger & Blade.


----------



## rawrster

Quote: 





currawong said:


> Holy crap, I wish I had known about all this years ago. I couldn't find my father's DE shaver nor cutthroat either.  I'm getting tired of using an electric and not liking the shave, or using a multi-blade and the pain in exchange for the smoothness.  I shall indeed check out Badger & Blade.


 

 Give it a try  I stumbled on a wetshaving thread here around 4-5 months ago and signed up at Badger & Blade and haven't looked back. I haven't posted there but just lurk and grabbed a good deal on a brush and a razor. I got a sample pack of blades and no longer need a bunch of them but will use them until I run out and just use feather blades whenever they all run out.
   
  There's a bit of a learning curve from multi blade cartridges to DE but it's not too bad and plenty of videos on youtube by mantic showing you how to shave with a DE.


----------



## Currawong

They do have an awesome sticky thread with links to enough info to get one started. I read through the glossary and beginners' guide and I think as well as grabbing the kit, I shall have to ponder a similar intro and glossary for Head-Fi.


----------



## Maverickmonk

I'm 18 here, being of light colored hair I shave every few days, usually just with water & a mach 3 after a hot shower, or with gel if i'm taking my time.
   
  Dumb question: My skin rarely, if ever gets irritated by my Mach 3, shaving with the grain first, then against (because if i'm going to take the time to scrape the stubble off of my face, I want it to be freaking SMOOTH). If one were to switch to a DE razor, could a shave that close be acheived without going against the grain? Also: whats a good cheap razor/blade setup to start out with (forgoing brush and such for now).


----------



## CEE TEE

Checking in, I need to learn how to better use this thing:
   

   
  (Merkur Vision)


----------



## keanex

I've been growing mine a bit for festival season. I generally use a Mach 3 when I shave, though I'm going to switch to a safety razor at some point.


----------



## a:xus

I had terrible problems with razor burns. Even an electric razor would irritate my skin. Using pre electric shave didn't aleviate the problem. I started by buying a brush and some shaving soap

   
   
  Took the plunge and got myself a Mühle razor, drip stand and mug. Must say: very few minor nicks. Much better skin and shave. Less of a mess than applying shaving gel with fingers. CHEAPER!
   
  My best tip for post shaving care is the bodyshop tea tree oil face wash. I trie every after shave skin soother. This product does the trick for me and costs very little.
   

   
  I can't fathom why people are shaving in any other fashion. It is cheaper, gives a better shave, is better for the skin and becomes enjoyable. Only downlide is that it has a little higher starting costs and that it takes a longer time in the beginning to shave. 
  Personally I think one should just buy good solid equipment from the get-go. On a students budget it is still one of the best investments I ever made. 2dollar soaps and razor blades for cents. Great great value.


----------



## nick n

Regarding the Feather and the Merkur Vision setups.. thanks for posting those. I am going to go out and try to find either of those. They take regular replacement "old-school" type blades I assume. Those things look ..well... just awesome. Mach 3 is a pain in the you-know-what and I forgot that htey actually still sold decent looking weighted handle ones still. In fact I may buy some for gifts if i can locate them locally.
   One thing I have been using and I really have grown to like it, is this stuff.
http://www.drbronner.com/DBMS/SD0405/OrganicLemongrassLimeShavingGel.htm
  It smells extremely good, and I can't count the number of times I have wanted to eat this stuff due to that. Sort of a dark rich sugary lemongrass smell. The only issue is the stupid tip. The dumb flow-restrictor sticker is useless and even after taking that off the end tends to clog a bit. It's lasted ages so far. I'm a fan of the liquid soap and this is almost even better.
  Personally I can't stand all that rapidly expanding dryer-sheet smelling stuff from the shaving aisle.
   
  Oh and try firing on a bit of %99 Aloe Gel after and you're mint.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





bengkia369 said:


> New to DE shaving..bought myself a Feather AS-D1 and some DE blades and I'm very pleased with the shave!


 









  Quote: 





bengkia369 said:


> Been a big fan of Feather. Got myself a Feather Artist Club DX Special in stainless steel holder and teak wood handle..this thing is real nice!


 






Very nice. Hey Uncle Erik, can you post some pictures of your little setup
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Thanks


----------



## melomaniac

nice shaving gadgets in this thread. I love a brush of boars' hair, yes I do. back when I had the kind of job where I wore a suit and tie every day, I also shaved daily, and in my experience electric doesn't cut it, as it were, but daily shaving isn't so great for your skin, so that gets you into skincare products... what a lot of people describe as razor burn sounds to me like it's at least partially owed to using rough products that don't work for your skin. currently I shave about 3-4 times a week, depending on meetings and mood, but I still use as many facial care products as ever, guess I got used to them. for my liking, Occitane has a good line, Kiehls is better, and I'd also recommend alcohol-free aftershaves (at least to alternate with the normal astringent type) but my favorites you wouldn't be likely to find easily and it would be meaningless name dropping (e.g. one I can see online but it's only for sale in france now, alas). note that I don't spend much money on the whole shebang, it's more a question of knowing when the generic drugstore stuff suffices and when you need to go with a "brand" at least every now and then. - one note of caution: if you wear scented aftershave, go easy on it, and do not mix with another scented deodorant. not that you'd spontaneously combust or anything, but it's the equivalent to noses of what a really bad mashup does to your ears.


----------



## cifani090

Hey everyone. I find straight razors "cool". I just turned 15 and for some reason i like reproducing "some" parts of history. Like using fountain pens, soon going on collecting vintage pocket knifes, and like people did back that, use straight razors. I wanted to go down to the barber and get a straight razor cut (if thats what they call it) and get my "thick coat of stubble
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




." shaved. My grandpa told me that i shouldent do that because my hair will grow in more coarse. So whatever... Than my dad say's later today that i wont be getting one because when he was a little boy he didnt have electric shavers like they do today and he had acne like me (i dont have it as bad as i once did) and that when he did use the straight razor it would cut his acne (duhhh) and so he's like your not doing that. So what do you guys think?


----------



## David

Straight razors have a bit of a reputation in Britain. Although maybe not so much now, as the cops wouldn't recognize one if they fell over it. And anyway knives are the http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCDIYvFmgW8  for hoodies who haven't got guns yet, or live North of The River... 
   
  Get a straight razor, and you will immediately regress into a small-time, face-slashing 1950s gangster in tweeds. And Grados  
  Don't worry about colours. Everything was black and white, then...
   
  I'd probably wait until your skin gets a bit better, like I am doing dammit. It's all very well having skin of a 14-year-old (but not in that scary wardrobe way, I hasten to add...) at my age, but I wish it was somebody else_* but*_ me at 14....
   
  A vintage Gillette is just as old fashioned, and marginally less deadly.  And unspeakably cool....
   
  I don't hold with the "grows back thicker" theory. Maybe the first time going from tapered downy fluff coming to a point, then next time, the ends being the diameter of...er...an hair  But I doubt there is any significant arithmetic, or the horror, the horror, geometric progression in thickness, otherwise it would get a bit alien invasion quite rapidly...


----------



## CEE TEE

If it grew back _more thickly_, there would be a line of Rogaine-branded razors with triple-action aloe some-such-strip-thing on late-night TV...no?


----------



## sharkz

Well this thread has motivated me to make a change. I enjoy being cleanly shaven, but have had horrible problems with razor burn (mainly my skin breaking out) if I shave more than once a week or try to get my face too smooth (ie against the grain, etc). I have tried a variety of solutions including different razors (Mach 3, Quattro, cheapo 2 blade disposables, etc), shaving creams (Edge, Gilette, Nivea Sensitive Skin), and after shave methods (alchol, witch hazel, Nivea Sensitive After Shave Balm) and nothing has really made a difference. Shaving after showering has made things slightly better, but there is still an issue. I shaved Monday night post showering with a Gilette Sensor 3, Nivea Sensitive Shaving Cream, witch hazel, and Nivea Balm and my face was neither smooth or razor burn free. I still have what looks like a broken out skin 2 days later and don't think I could even shave again until it goes away.
   
  My first step towards a better shave was to get a cheapo CVS starter kit (was $3, too cheap to pass up) for a small bowl, some shaving soap, and a boar bristle brush. My next step is to see if any relatives still have any old DE razors to try out. Otherwise I will be buying a new blade to try things out. I know there will be a learning curve, but it seems lots of people with the same problems as me have been able to change things for the better.
   
  I am looking forward to changing things for the better and am thankful for this thread for opening up my eyes to the badgerandblade site which is an information overload.


----------



## Marcus_C

I've just got to pick up on: "Nivea Sensitive Shaving Cream", is that canned stuff? I'm sure there are different products available in the US but that doesn't exist in the UK, if it is a can and you haven't used good old fashioned cream in a tube with a brush it might even be an allergic reaction to one of the ingredients. Anyway, join B&B and pick up a Gillette superspeed in the wonderful B/S/T sections, you will be able to get a decent one for $20. 
   
  Another thing I reckon will help is shave more often (maybe twice a week) but skip the ATG for now, it is far more irritating. As far as a blade goes, stick with one type for the time being, there are hundreds out there but keeping with one blade is the best way to monitor your technique, i'd suggest one of the astra's, they're sharp and smooth and not too pricey.
   
  Everything you can do to soften the hairs before your shave will result in less irritation so look up prep's on B&B too.
   
  Have fun and I hope it gets better for you!


----------



## sharkz

Yeah the Nivea is in a can. I have never shaved with anything other than canned shaving cream, so hopefully soap will help. For now, I will try the cheap stuff from the CVS kit, but I will likely pick up one of the well rated, easily to find soaps listed on B&B. My first order of business is finding a razor though. Like I said, I am going to talk to some older family members (grandfathers) and see if they have kept any. Otherwise I will likely pick up a new Merkur or Feather from one of the online sites, I doubt I can find them in any stores around here.


----------



## Townyj

Hey Currawong! If you want to get hold of a starters kit let me know! I have been meaning to thin some of my gear out! I have a Gillette Slim Adjustable, Brush, Cream, Soap and aftershave samples that need to go 
  
  
  Quote: 





currawong said:


> Holy crap, I wish I had known about all this years ago. I couldn't find my father's DE shaver nor cutthroat either.  I'm getting tired of using an electric and not liking the shave, or using a multi-blade and the pain in exchange for the smoothness.  I shall indeed check out Badger & Blade.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> Hey everyone. I find straight razors "cool". I just turned 15 and for some reason i like reproducing "some" parts of history. Like using fountain pens, soon going on collecting vintage pocket knifes, and like people did back that, use straight razors. I wanted to go down to the barber and get a straight razor cut (if thats what they call it) and get my "thick coat of stubble
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I think my mom wont mind me having a safety razor. She along with my sister use them anyway to shave their legs, so im thinking on getting a 1920's Gillette but the seller doesnt have a blade (i dont think) and the blade holder thing... But i think it will be alot safer to use and im still getting into the shaving thing just without the higher risk of cutting myself.


----------



## Somnambulist

Get a Merker or similar razor with decent DE blades (e.g. Derby) and then find and watch all the videos on YouTube of that shaving guru dude for how to prep, shave and look after your face. 

Saves $$$ on blades, closer shave, extra man points!


----------



## Somnambulist

The guys site is here:
mantic59.blogspot.com

Same username on YouTube.


----------



## Junereth

somewhat relevant story.

my dad gives me a new razor because he said he's got a lot of spare blades for them, and it so happened that i ran out of blades for my old shaver. so okay, i take the new one and bring it to australia where i'm studying internationally. when i get here and try to switch out the blades, i find out he gave me the wrong blades, so i had to go buy new blades. 

as if that wasn't enough, i ended up buying the wrong blades *again* because stupid schick has like a million bloody different types of blades.

in short, got a free razor, got the wrong blades, bought a new razor :/ at some point i had to use the blades without the shaver because i needed to meet someone urgently, and it ended up pretty... well, bloody...


----------



## sharkz

I managed to procure a vintage Gillette J2 from my grandfather last night. Derby blades have been ordered and I have been practicing my lathering. It sounds stupid, but its harder than it looks. Hopefully by mid next week I will have all my supplies and be ready to step up to my first DE wet shave.
   
  Honestly it can't be worse than my last 3 blade Gillette shave, my face is still broken out from like 3 nights ago from razor burn.


----------



## David

Skipping back to Junereth's "format wars" problem, can I mention that my late 1940s / early 1950 Gillette Superspeed uses blades I can buy this week? 
   
  For longeivity and getting it right (almost*) first time without endless pointless (except for profiteering) modification, I'd say the DE blade will (when it has a few more decades under its belt) be up there with Lyle's Golden Syrup and The Wheel...
   
   
   
        *   http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,839192,00.html  ( That little carbon / rusty v. stainless spat of '65  )


----------



## Junereth

screw Schick. I never had this problem with my Gillette!


----------



## Golden Ears

I have tried so many shavers..
   
  I don't have curly bard hair- so One panasonic portable ES wet dry series with triple foil was amazing.. ran off of AA batteries. That as closer than any blade combo...catch was you needed 2 days of growth to get that close.
   
  The best daily shaver for me is the Schick titanium quattro. Far better than the 5 blade gillette fusion..and much better than the regular  schick quattro. Complete Disposables..simply just seem dull from the first use...so forget those.
   
  The real secret.. shave in the shower with hot water- use Body shop glcerin soap instead of shaving cream..shave once downwards- then pull your skin on your face taught and shave upwards in quick strokes to catch the hair just below the surface.


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

I use a Norelco 1290X electric razor, no irritation on my face, but I have to clean up my neck with a fusion blade. There is this aftershave my dad's girlfriend turned me on to, Tend Skin, worth its weight in gold....


----------



## Uncle Erik

blasto_brandino said:


> I use a Norelco 1290X electric razor, no irritation on my face, but I have to clean up my neck with a fusion blade. There is this aftershave my dad's girlfriend turned me on to, Tend Skin, worth its weight in gold....


You might want to drop in at O U Beauty (www.oubeauty.com) in Glendale. They carry a nice selection of shaving gear.

If you have to clean up after an electric shave, you might find happiness with a real DE setup.

Though I'm violating shaving scripture, I got myself nicely clean tonight with a DE razor and bar soap. (Feather SS with a Red Israeli Personna). Still better than any electric or cartridge I've tried. Even better when I go in with a Feather blade and a proper lather with Mitchell's Wool Fat and a large Rooney beehive.

But I've been kinda lazy.

Still, I got a damned fine shave and I didn't have to buy one of Gillette's ridiculously priced cartridges. Did you know those cost Gillette about 5¢ each? If that makes you angry, consider DE. The best blades cost a quarter each. You can get excellent shaves for less, though. I've been working through the Bics and Red IPs. Not as good as Feathers and Platinums, but still a better shave than any cartridge or electric.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Its almost time to reorder my shaving cream.  I'm surprised a tub of Taylor of Old Bond Street Sandalwood lasted as long as it did (about 6-7 months).  West Coast Shaving is the place to go!


----------



## Marcus_C

You actually finished something! I've been shaving properly now since about august and haven't finished anything yet apart from two free samples, and i'm not likely to for a couple of years yet, oh well, it's cheaper than collecting headphones...


----------



## David

I feel I have to share this with you.
   
  Badger & Blade thread with a newbie complaining about cutting himself with a Gillette Superspeed, (which for those in the know is well-nigh impossible with even the smallest modicum of technique).
   
  Read down a bit, and Topgumby uncorks what might be the greatest forum post of all time. Although YMMV. But it probably won't: such is the genuine quality.
   
   
  http://badgerandblade.com/vb/showthread.php?t=196955
   
   
  And also a bit further down, (Post #37) he delivers an equally zen take on "exceptions to the rule".
   
  My work here is done.


----------



## Sumpfkraut

I simply use an electrical razor whose brand I don't even know. It works very nicely though, doesn't hurt a bit and shortens the hair reasonably. I tried "proper shaving" with gel, blades and aftershave, but I found the result not worth the effort and itching.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Quote: 





marcus_c said:


> You actually finished something! I've been shaving properly now since about august and haven't finished anything yet apart from two free samples, and i'm not likely to for a couple of years yet, oh well, it's cheaper than collecting headphones...


 

 Ha, yeah, I guess I get set in my ways pretty easily.  I started about three years ago with the same Gillette SS that I use now (still in search of my great grand-father's straight), and good old TOBS Sandalwood.  Took a bit of a diversion when I tried the Art of Shaving lemon (which I still use in the summer), but it's too expensive to make a habit of.  Just ran out of good blades as well...looks like restocking time.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> Hey everyone. I find straight razors "cool". I just turned 15 and for some reason i like reproducing "some" parts of history. Like using fountain pens, soon going on collecting vintage pocket knifes, and like people did back that, use straight razors. I wanted to go down to the barber and get a straight razor cut (if thats what they call it) and get my "thick coat of stubble
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hey cifani,
    I had acne problems at 15 as well, and let me tell you, no razor completely spares you from cuts, so definitely be careful as you don't want permanent scarring.  Anyway, if I were you I'd start with something like a Gillette Superspeed from the fifties or sixties, as you can get them pretty cheap on ebay, then look at some places like westcoastshaving.com for blades (they have a sample pack of different brands).  You can transition into straight razors when you have the money and time (for sharpening, stropping, etc) if you still have the inclination.  TBH, I started out with my Superspeed and a brush, soap and razorblades from walmart, then worked my way up.   This kind of shaving is definitely more relaxing and interesting historically, so I recommend it. 
   
  Cheers,
  Zach
   
  p.s. also check out badger and blade forums for some tips on how to get started without cutting yourself.  Its a little different than the five blade monstrosities that are on sale today.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





zarathustra19 said:


> Hey cifani,
> I had acne problems at 15 as well, and let me tell you, no razor completely spares you from cuts, so definitely be careful as you don't want permanent scarring.  Anyway, if I were you I'd start with something like a Gillette Superspeed from the fifties or sixties, as you can get them pretty cheap on ebay, then look at some places like westcoastshaving.com for blades (they have a sample pack of different brands).  You can transition into straight razors when you have the money and time (for sharpening, stropping, etc) if you still have the inclination.  TBH, I started out with my Superspeed and a brush, soap and razorblades from walmart, then worked my way up.   This kind of shaving is definitely more relaxing and interesting historically, so I recommend it.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


 

 Thanks Zach. I have passed the straight route, and im going on to DE/Safety razors. They are much safer, and IMO less accident prone.


----------



## sharkz

I am three DE shaves in and mostly liking what has happened so far. Let me say that I don't think I have ever shaved three days in a row so that in itself is something. Equipment being used is a Gillette J2, WalMart Wilkinson Sword blades, Secret Shave Pre Oil, cheap boar brush, and cheap soap puck. First shave was tentative, with no cross or against the grain strokes and wasn't that smooth, but it was three days growth. Second shave had some cross strokes in it and went very well. I finish up with some Witch Hazel and Nivea after shave balm.
   
  Yesterday I switched it up and tried some Real Shave Company sensitive skin cream. I need to figure out how to lather the cream better or something because I got almost no lubrication. I tried two batches of cream and just couldn't get any body to it. It got to the point where I had some nicks because it felt like the cream was doing nothing. I am going to have to experiment more there because I was very disappointed in what I read was a great, cheap cream. I also have an Arko Shave Stick coming in. Hopefully that will work as well as the bowl soap, but without the need for a bowl. Also have Derby blades to play with once I am used to the Wilkinsons.
   
  Guess I need to practice and keep at it.


----------



## Marcus_C

Glad to hear it's going OK. Did you spend as long lathering the cream as with the soap? Maybe try it in a bowl a few times so you can at least see your lather progress. It is a pretty good cream that one, it's in my rotation of about 6 and produces reasonable results, albeit not as good as some. Was anything else different in your prep?


----------



## sharkz

I think it might have to do with my water, which is very hard. It seems to make less of a difference with the soap, but I think I need to use less water when making the lather with cream. I am hoping that the Arko shave stick works well.


----------



## Pudu

david said:


> I feel I have to share this with you.
> 
> Badger & Blade thread with a newbie complaining about cutting himself with a Gillette Superspeed, (which for those in the know is well-nigh impossible with even the smallest modicum of technique).
> 
> ...




I've spent many an hour on B&B and it is a source of some great information and posts. However, the greatest forum post of all time is in fact made up of a series of consecutive posts in a single thread, and while it is completely unrelated to shaving, I will nonetheless post the link here.

http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/gibxk/i_like_big_butts_and_i_cannot_lie_but_is_there/


----------



## sharkz

After five shaves, I have some mixed feelings. I have had three good shaves (not great) and two not so good. Three shaves have been with cheap VDH soap and two with Real Shave Company Sensitive cream. All with WalMart Wilkinson Sword blades in a Gillette Knack. I have two problems. First is that I really want to shave against the grain to get my cheeks smooth, something I know I shouldn't do until my skin toughens up and my technique improves. Second is I have been having horrible problems with my skin, both related and unrelated to shaving (ie shaving areas haven't really improved since starting DE, but I am also having problems with non shave areas like my forehead and nose). I have started using Cetaphil twice a day in hopes that can clear my skin up a bit, but I don't know why it has been so bad lately.
   
  So far I find myself liking my cheap soap better than the RSC cream, but I think part of my problems are related to my hard water. I have played around with lather and even when using oil and what I think is a good lather, I just don't get a good lubrication feeling on my skin. I have an Arko stick hopefully coming today that I can try out. I am hoping this will work better than the cheap VDH soap I have used. I also am wondering if the CO Bigelow (Proraso) cream would be a big step up from the RSC stuff. I have a Bath and Body works five minutes from work I could hit, but I am leery of spending $10 on cream when I wasn't thrilled with the first cream I bought.
   
  I also have the option of trying to soak my brush in distilled water to build the lather. I am hopeful this would work better than using my hard tap water. Sorry for posting this tome, I am just somewhat frustrated and looking for advice or comments. Really like DE shaving, I just wish my skin was liking it better.


----------



## Uncle Erik

That sounds more like technique issues than a problem with DE. You really need to spend a month or two on technique to unlearn bad habits.

You might want to order a sampler pack of blades. They're all different and you'll find a favorite. Once you get to that point, your technique will improve until you graduate to the really sharp blades, like Feathers and Platinums. Once you can shave with those, you'll reach a sort of shaving Nirvana where you'll be able to knock off a good shave with _anything._

I've been through all of that and have regressed slightly. While I get the best shaves with a Feather, Mitchell's Wool Fat, brush, scuttle, etc., most of the time I'll throw a cheap Bic blade (I've got a ton of them) into a DE and shave with bar soap in the shower. :eek:

But I never nick myself and consistently get a DFS or BBS. I'm about two years into DE only shaving. Focus on technique. No pressure. It won't happen tomorrow, but you'll be knocking out irritation-free excellent shaves in a couple of months. Don't go back to catridges - you'll pay a small fortune for an inferior shave. You can do it!


----------



## David

Sharkz,
   
  Please have a look in B & B for lathering techniques. It'll tell you lots.
   
  Short version, (using a soap puck)
   
  Open it. Float a bit of hot water on the top. Maybe swirl it around a bit.
  Stand the brush in some warm water.
  Leave your mug (the crockery - not your face, because you'll drown) in the sink of hot water to warm up.
  Go off and perform whatever ablutions capture your imagination.
  Wash and rinse your face and leave it wet.
  Squeeze and shake the water out of the brush
  Retrieve mug and soap. Pour the residue of the slightly soapy film of water into the mug. (That's not just me being Scottish, and conserving soap - it's a good indication of really how little water you need.)
  Attack the now slimily softened soap with the brush. A-stabbin' and a swirlin' to load it up with soap. And hold it by the base of the bristles, rather than the handle. Keep going until you have no bubbles, and you feel the brush start to drag and the bristles start to clag together and everything starts to look and feel bit like face cream.
  Distressingly, in this day and age, I find I have no need to add an aside advising you to go and ask a woman about that.  
  Then take brush to mug and start whisking the tiny amount of water in there into your lather.
  It may take a little while, if you use boar, rather than badger, but keep at it until there are no bubbles. Bubbles Are Bad, and an indication of too much water.
  Aim for a replica of that aerosol saving foam atrocity, and you'll be right.
   
  Apply to face with the time-honoured circular motion. Again, holding by the base of the bristles, rather than the handle.
   
  Honestly, it's a lot faster than it looks on paper (sic). So much so that I am not going to edit out "Short version" from the top, there.
   
  Works for me, and I use the Erasmic blue plastic puck soap (79p - eat your hearts out, Yankee capitalist running dogs  I hear it goes for close to $8 there - outrageous, but still a bargain, in my opinion ) a cheapo boar brush and London, England water that is so hard, it clanks when it comes out of the tap...)


----------



## sharkz

Yeah, I don't plan to go back to multi blades.
   
  I shaved with some CO Bigelow last night and I love the way it feels, but I still can't get the lather as it should be. A tiny bit in a bowl with a wet brush, after mixing about for 2-3 minutes it looks great, but when I get it on my face, it never feels like it should. Never gets fluffy enough and doesn't feel to be providing enough lubrication. After only 20-30 seconds of shaving, if feels like the cream is making the razor stick to my face instead of lubricating. I was able to get a good shave with minimal irritation, but something still isn't right. I've been watching the Mantic videos on lathering and after following what he does with the same products, my lather just never looks the same and seems to be lacking in lubrication. More experimentation is needed I guess.
   
  I feel like I do need to try some different blades though. I am on about 7 shaves with the Wilkinsons but feel I need to try the Derbys. No matter how many with the grain passes I make, there is minimal difference. I can make three with the grain passes and it doesn't feel like I shaved at all. Cross grain passes help, but still not like against the grain. I don't need a BBS shave every time, but I do want to feel like I shaved. I've been trying not to make too many changes at a time, but I think I might need to give the Derby's a shot after I get used to the Bigelow or Arko, which hopefully I can shave with Sunday.


----------



## sharkz

A question to those with more experience than myself: Will a better (badger) brush help with my cream/soap application to my face? I have been practicing making lather with my Bigelow and have gotten the consistency to a nice thick, creaminess reminiscent of shaving creams I am familiar with. Its where I think I need to be. However upon application, I find the cheap, Walmart boar brush almost pushes the cream around, making it hard to cover my whole face. Its almost like a plow.
   
  Will a badger brush help with this? Is there anything I should be shooting for? I see the Tweezerman brushes for around $15 or I can get something cheaper made of pure Badger on Ebay. I really don't want to sink a ton into this, at some point I am definitely going to need a better razor.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





sharkz said:


> A question to those with more experience than myself: Will a better (badger) brush help with my cream/soap application to my face? I have been practicing making lather with my Bigelow and have gotten the consistency to a nice thick, creaminess reminiscent of shaving creams I am familiar with. Its where I think I need to be. However upon application, I find the cheap, Walmart boar brush almost pushes the cream around, making it hard to cover my whole face. Its almost like a plow.
> 
> Will a badger brush help with this? Is there anything I should be shooting for? I see the Tweezerman brushes for around $15 or I can get something cheaper made of pure Badger on Ebay. I really don't want to sink a ton into this, at some point I am definitely going to need a better razor.


 

 I know you can get a vintage brush and restore it with $20 knot (hair) and that should be better than the cheap one you have.


----------



## Pudu

sharkz said:


> A question to those with more experience than myself: Will a better (badger) brush help with my cream/soap application to my face? I have been practicing making lather with my Bigelow and have gotten the consistency to a nice thick, creaminess reminiscent of shaving creams I am familiar with. Its where I think I need to be. However upon application, I find the cheap, Walmart boar brush almost pushes the cream around, making it hard to cover my whole face. Its almost like a plow.
> 
> Will a badger brush help with this? Is there anything I should be shooting for? I see the Tweezerman brushes for around $15 or I can get something cheaper made of pure Badger on Ebay. I really don't want to sink a ton into this, at some point I am definitely going to need a better razor.




Hey sharkz,

I'll give you my two bits worth of advice. First off, I've been using straights for about three years and a DE for the last year or so (after I decided it was too hard to manage straights and toddlers at the same time).

What I've learned is :

Don't get too hung up on gear. You can get a terrific shave using a cheapo Bodyshop artificial brush, a boar brush, or a badger. Technique is where it's at. That said, I also suggest getting one good quality soap/cream (as long as it agrees with your olfactory system) rather buying a number a 'moderate' products looking for one that will making your shaving better. The reason for this is that it ends up being cheaper, the variables are fewer - which means your technique improves more quickly, and you usually get a more satisfying experience. Even an expensive shave soap ends up being pennies a day because they last forever. 

We're all different, and that is especially true when it comes to shaving. Don't force yourself to do two WTG passes followed by a ATG pass, or swirl your lather counterclockwise 60 times because some guy on youtube does it that way (no disrespect to Mantic intended). Find out what works for you by varying your technique. Don't change your brush and cream and razor looking for a good shave. If the boar brush is pushing the lather away, use the very tips of the bristles and light touch to do the finally painting of lather. If the lather is getting sticky, it's drying out - dip the brush in water and lather some more, repeating till you get nice drippy gobs of lather. Don't be afraid to use a lot of soap/cream.

Personally I get the best results by:
- Soaking the brush in hot water for at least 3-4 minutes prior. A well hydrated natural brush seems to make a big difference in getting nice thick lush lather. With an artificial brush soaking has little effect - but you can still get a good lather.
- Use lots of soap. I load up the brush a lot. People on B&B often talk about a couple of swirls gives them a huge head of lather - might work for them, doesn't for me.
- I don't use hot towels/hot water, or any prep besides maybe splashing a little water on my face. I know most people say prep is everything - not for me. I get better results with no prep
- Don't rush the lathering (I face lather). When you think you're done, do a little more. Enjoy it.
But experiment with technique till you find what works for you.


When it comes to the razor, don't use any noticeable pressure, and don't do anything that seems stupid - but other than that try out different things to see what works. I have thick tough whiskers and get five o'clock shadow five seconds after putting the razor down. BBS is a not going to happen, so I enjoy one great pass and the knowledge that chicks dig swarthy manly men . I use XTG almost everywhere on my first and only pass. Rather than moving the razor straight down, try adding a tiny bit of lateral component so it moves down and the side a little bit. This gives it a bit of a scything action that cuts much more effectively. 

Don't get frustrated. Shaving with a DE can easily be mastered in a month (two at the outside) if you limit the variables and don't force yourself to do everything exactly the way the helpful types on B&B advocate. Once you get it down pat you'll enjoy trying out the various soaps, creams, razors, etc. But forget about that for at least a couple of months.


----------



## Uncle Erik

A boar brush is fine. So are artificial brushes. Badger just feels better on your face, but you don't really need one. You don't need a better razor, either.

A few months back, I wound up at a relative's place and needed to shave before dinner out - this was unexpected. I took a shower and the only shaving implement available was a used disposable razor. I took a deep breath and used it with the best technique I could muster. It turned out alright. Not the best shave, but presentable and no irritation or nicks.

I'm mostly convinced that shaving is about 80% technique. I'm not bragging, but I think I could get a decent shave with just about anything. Years ago, I switched to a straight because I didn't want to pay for cartridges. That was successful, but I got tired of the upkeep and amount of time I needed to shave. So I went back to cartridges until, disgusted again with prices, made a serious effort with the old Fatboy my grandfather gave me about 25 years ago. The surprise was that I didn't expect DE to better cartridges, but it does.

If you want a different razor, haunt junk shops until you find an old Gillette. I've owned most and all of them are good. Get a sampler pack of blades. Then work technique until your shaving-fu comes up to speed. Everyone can do this, trust me. It takes a couple months to get proficient, it's second nature around six months in, and about a year later, you'll be able to shave with _anything._

Really, anyone can do this. Take the tutorials and videos seriously and keep at it. When you develop the skills to shave with anything, it's a lot of fun. I'll pick up old razors at junk stores and knock out good shaves.

Also, it's very economical. I go through 100 or so blades a year and one cake of soap. I can get 100 great blades for $20 or so and maybe $10 for the soap. Brushes and razors last for decades if you treat them right.

One item that really improved my shaves is a scuttle. My favorite is a Dirty Bird 1.5. I can always whip up a good lather in it and it was worth every cent.


----------



## sharkz

Well even 7 or so shaves in, things are getting better. Shaved last night to an acceptable smoothness with no bleeding, burning, or anything else bad. Only mostly smoothness.
   
  My first experiment was soaking my brush in distilled water, which seems to be getting me a better quality lather (Arko and Bigelow) in less time. This made me happy, although I really do like my hard water for other things (drinking, showering, etc). And we have hard water. Several years ago water pressure dropped, after investigation, a 3lb iron/rust nugget was removed from the water filter.
   
  I am set for soaps/creams for now with Arko, Bigelow, and RSC cream. I know what the Bigelow and Arko feel like now with the Gillette Knack and Walmart Wilkinson Sword blades. This week will be spend exploring this razor and cream/soap combos with Derby Extra blades. I will see how things go there. I also have a Lords L6 (Merkur head) coming, which will give me a slightly more aggressive razor with more weight. It is supposed to be a great razor and was super cheap, so no big loss if I don't like it. Pending whether or not I like the Derbys, I have been looking into a West Coast Shaving blade sampler. The cheaper one has Derbys, Personnas, and some other blades. I was thinking of adding some Astras and Sharks into the mix as well. For around $11 I will have 7 or so new types of blades to try. But I don't want to get ahead of myself by introducing too many new variables (razor and blades). I will have to see how things go with my current combo and Derbys.
   
  If nothing else, I am shaving more often (not a bad thing in the corporate world) with no razor burn and I am enjoying this process much more. Before I dreaded it because it would lead to burn and breakouts. Now I enjoy it enough to do it 3-4 times a week at least. My goal now is to further refine my process/tools and shorten my shave time. Honestly I can't often spend the half hour I need to shave. I really need to at least half my time. Thanks for all the advice from everyone here though. It is much appreciated.


----------



## AudioTroll

I use this
   
  http://www.classicshaving.com/i/Merkur/MK_1004_detail.jpg
   
  half deasent brush and whatever soap I have at the moment.usully just a cheap olive one,works fine for me 
  best gift I ever got...the girl..long gone, the razor..I'll keep it forever <3
   
  best shave ever  never gillette or the likes again
  Ok,I cut myself quite bad the first few times..haha, but it stings and destroys shirts so I learnd.
   
  going on 4 years using it now,
  closest setting,one passover and I'm clean.if im in a hurry it takes 5 min max.
  to go baby smooth,2 passovers and some J-hooking around the problem areas,takes about 30min
   
  it almost puts me in trance,like meditation 
   
  some nice instructional on youtube,cant find the one I used but there are a few nice ones.
  wet shaving or straight razor shaving got me some nice hits just now.
   
  welcome to real shaving 
   
   
  whats the advantaged of a scuttle? I just use an old coffe mug that the soap fits in


----------



## Uncle Erik

Only seven shaves in? You're getting there, but it will be so much better in a few weeks. 

Derbys are OK. I've found some inconsistency with them. Either they're great or I get a bad one. My favorites include Feather, Iridium, Gillette 7 O'Clock yellow, and Bics. A lot of people don't like Bic, but they work for me. They're not as sharp as Feathers or Iridiums, but they get the job done. If you're going to order a sampler, be sure to get some of the high-end blades. You won't appreciate them at first, but 6-8 weeks in, you might love them.

Scuttles are wonderful. They keep lather hot between passes and make it easier to work up a lather. It might seem trivial, but the Dirty Bird really improved my shaves. I get terrific lathers with MWF and it is always hot when I lather up. Also, I'll never wear it out. It should work great for the next 40-50 years. Amortize the cost over a lifetime of shaving and it's a bargain for the pleasure it gives. (Also remarkably cheap when considered against audio gear. )


----------



## CEE TEE

Dear Uncle E,
   
  I've got a ShaveMac Silvertip Badger and a Merkur Vision with *Feathers*...
   
_If I want to save on alum stick and TP, which *blades* should I use through the larnin' process?_
   
  (less sharp, with training wheels)
   
  And, don't tell anyone...this is just between you and I.  
   
  (I know I could go to B&B but want to keep this in the family...)
   
  Thanks,
  C


----------



## Uncle Erik

The Vision is quite a razor. I have one, but don't get it out that often. I find it very aggressive and slightly unwieldy, though I can get it up under my nose. It's a good one - I have the Vision that Phil at Bullgoose shaving used to use. (What a nice guy, too.)

Blades are extremely personal. I've enjoyed mine with Feathers and Iridiums, but that's no guarantee you'd like the combination. I'd recommend working through a sampler. It's the only way to find what works for you.


----------



## CEE TEE

Dear Unkle E,
   
  Your prolific prose is "perticularly preferred" in these here parts!
   
  (Yes, I'm a Samuel Clemens/Samuel Pepys fan.)
   
  Iridiums or a sampler is how I'll roll...
   
  Sun's comin' up earlier these days and I'm taking my iron supplements so...I _*should*_ make it to work on time.


----------



## sharkz

See I agree with the sampler and I want to get one, but I am having problems finding something I want. The problem is they are either expensive and contain hundreds of blades or only contain a few blades, most of which are filler.
   
  So far I have only shaved with Wilkinson Swords and Derbys (after one shave, seem slightly better than the others). The blades on my short list are Sharks (not because of my name here), Red IP's, Astras, Dorcos, and maybe some others. I think I just need to order the $10 WCS then just buy an individual pack of Dorcos and Sharks. Plus that will get my some Feathers, which I really don't think I need (don't have a heavy beard and I don't need something that makes it easier to cut myself).
   
  I need to get a few more shaves on my Knack with the Derbys and Arko first though so I get used to this combo. And my Lord should be here tomorrow. Its hard keeping things the same, I have new equipment I want to try out. Plus I can only shave every other day. Definitely enjoying this more than the chore that was shaving with a Mach 3 though......


----------



## AudioTroll

I'm going scuttle hunting,second hadn shops here I come 
   
  warm is a big plus,sometimes I lather whit hot coffe,its refreshing.
  feather blades here,sice I found em I use em..sharp as ***' and stays sharp longer than anything else I tried.


----------



## Uncle Erik

sharkz, I'd recommend contacting the excellent Phil at Bullgoose Shaving. Ask him to put together a sampler with Red IPs, Gillette 7 O'Clock yellows, Iridiums, and Feathers. He's a nice guy and should be able to get you 5-10 of each for a reasonable price. Those four are my favorites, though you might want to ask for some Bic blades, too. (I think they're underrated.)

As for used scuttles, you might not find many as they're a recent development. I swear by my Dirty Bird, which is the finest for developing a lather. If you're face-lathering with a shaving stick, the Moss scuttle is excellent. I have one of those, too. I haven't used a Georgetown scuttle, but they have a following. Schwarzweisskeramic also makes well-regarded scuttles. Still, I don't know if I'll buy those. The Dirty Bird is wonderful and Julie is _so_ nice to deal with. They're around $55 and worth every cent. I consider my Dirty Bird 1.5 as one of my "nice things," along with the HD-800, Zana Deux and old Zenith wristwatch, among other things. That's how much I value it. It might not be hugely expensive, but it truly is a luxury item I look forward to using.


----------



## CEE TEE

^ Thanks, Uncle Erik.  I'll be taking your advice.  Was wondering how to obtain a proper sampler pack.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Try the Gillette 7 O'Clock yellows. I found them to be a good bridge to Feathers and Iridiums. Not quite as mercilessly sharp, but they give excellent shaves and will increase your shave-fu. After a few weeks with those, you can get sublime shaves with a Feather. They're unforgiving, but the Japanese really know how to turn out a blade. I also love the Feather SS razor. Not cheap, but I get the best shaves with one. (Also love the Pils and old Gillette rezors, too.)


----------



## LFF

Just wanted to chime in with a huge secret I use with my DE.
   
  When you shower, put some conditioner in your beard and rub it in. Leave it on through out the shower. Finish your shower, dry your body (DO NOT DRY YOUR FACE), and proceed to shave with your normal routine. Wipe off the conditioner just before you lather up. The whiskers will fall off with even a dull blade and will help a great deal in getting a BBS irritation free shave.


----------



## amanp

I find shaving half way through a shower (Even using soap) is a super close shave, but NOTHING beats putting on some music, using a shaving brush, shaving soap (I like Geo f trumpers lime) and a cut throat. (I use wilkinson sword blades - mostly cos i cant find (or be arsed to find) merkur ones). I do plan to buy a proper straight razor from someone like Dovo, but im using their shavette and it super! (oh, a drink on the rocks helps  )
   
  Trust me, at the end of that shave you just feel soo freakin refreshed.
   
  Must admit though, for the neck (near adams apple in shower i do use a safety razor - Gilette 3 blade disposable if im lazy). I am trying to grow my tache to do like a mini handlebar, but i doubt the girlfriend will put up with it lol. No harm in trying n winding her up


----------



## Uncle Erik

Conditioner in your beard is terrific with DE! I haven't let it dry, but will try it soon.

A similar trick I use is to wash my face, then use a shaving stick (I love Irisch Moos - available at Alpine Village Cosmetics for anyone in LA) to put soap on my face. I let it dry, then go back to the brush I've been soaking while letting it dry, and lather up. Shaving is like a hot knife through butter.


----------



## amanp

I use a alum stick from L'Occitanek, it is great, but doesn't last very long. I also have a large block of alum (as big as soap!!) and it is pretty cool. Not as concentrated as the stick, but very good for rubbing all over neck area. 
   
  Anybody use any other shaving soaps??


----------



## sharkz

I've been taking a shave break for a few days after some bad breakout on my face Sunday night. I used a new Lord L6 and Lord Platinum blades with Arko. I am fairly sure it isn't actually razor burn and is just a facial breakout. I had no burning and my face felt great after the shave, it was just bumpy the next day (and still is 3 days later). Ah well, still have a few blades to try out in the new razor (Bluebirds, Derbys, and Wilkinsons).
   
  Something else I have realized is that I don't think its possible for me to get even a semi close shave without going ATG. The Lord is supposed to be more aggressive than my previous Knack but even with it after shaving WTG, its like I did very little. Even the XTG seems to do very little. I don't know if its my facial hair type (not a ton of growth, will never have a great beard) or what but I read of people getting great shaves just WTG and XTG, but that doesn't seem to be working for me. I am stuck between a rock and a hard place. I want a close shave, but the only way to do it is XTG which will inflame my already poor skin more. I guess I'll have to play around a bit.


----------



## AudioTroll

I do WTG 1 pass
  if I feel I need closer I go XTG the next pass
  even closer ATG on a 3 pass
  closer yet,J-hooking around the hard places
   
  usually just do 1 WTG pass,gets me clean enough..


----------



## Uncle Erik

You can also use the alum as a deodorant. I used it this morning and it held up through 105° today.

If your face is irritated, take a few days off. How are you cleaning your face? Are you washing, using witch hazel, etc.? That can help kill minor infections and other problems. There's probably more info out there at the shaving forums. I've been lucky enough to shave up nicely and haven't had to get into deep cleaning.

Someone asked about soaps. I've pretty much settled into MWF and Irisch Moos. Especially the Irisch Moos - the scent and lather are wonderful. I've thought about putting away a lot of sticks in case of the Shavpocalypse. Another I really love is C.O. Bigelow.


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> If your face is irritated, take a few days off. How are you cleaning your face? Are you washing, using witch hazel, etc.? That can help kill minor infections and other problems. There's probably more info out there at the shaving forums. I've been lucky enough to shave up nicely and haven't had to get into deep cleaning.
> <snip>  Another I really love is C.O. Bigelow.


 

  
  If you are getting shaving bumps it is probably 1) minor infections 2) allergic reaction or 3) minor irritation. After you shave it is very important that you "clean and sanitize" your newly exposed skin. After a cold rinse, pat dry and splash on some Aqua Velva. This will disinfect and sooth any minor irritation. It also feels great. If it is an allergic reaction, then try switching to a different product.
   
  I have very sensitive skin and I found stuff by C.O. Bigelow to be awesome.


----------



## sharkz

My post shaving routine has been a warm rinse to get soap/etc off, cold rinse, witch hazel on a cotton pad, then some Nivea after shave balm. 
   
  I do want to try some Aqua Velva or the like for some more of that nice soothing feeling. I have been looking a lot at different after shave splashes, trying to find something thats good for my skin and doesn't smell too "old man" like.
   
  I did get a good shave last night, still not BBS, but very good with almost no irritation. After putting witch hazel on, I had more burning on areas of my cheeks that hadn't been shaved than where I had just shaved.


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





sharkz said:


> I did get a good shave last night, still not BBS, but very good with almost no irritation. After putting witch hazel on, I had more burning on areas of my cheeks that hadn't been shaved than where I had just shaved.


 

  
  Yup...sounds like me. Try the cooling blue Aqua Velva. I found that ladies love the smell so long as you don't tell them it's Aqua Velva. Much like Old Spice, something about "my dad used that" turns them off. Also, if you're not a fan of the smell, don't worry as it doesn't linger for too long.
   
  Try to follow the after shave balm with a good moisturizing lotion.
   
  Another thing I do is before I shave is that I sterilize my DE blade either with a candle or with some alcohol.


----------



## sharkz

Good advice, I will have to start dipping the blade in Alcohol before doing any shaving.
   
  Anyone have any recommendations for good shave balms (besides the Nivea) that are affordable and easy to find?
   
  LFF, you use a balm then a moisturizer too? That seems like a lot to put on my face, especially right after shaving. I guess I will have to suck it up and grab a bottle of Ice Blue AV. I had been trying to find one of the smaller bottles of the Ice Blue to try out, but it seems like only the Musk comes in the smaller cheaper bottle.


----------



## Uncle Erik

For aftershave, I still prefer witch hazel. There are some expensive ones, but the $1.25 stuff at CVS works great.

If you want to spend a little money on a balm, try Alt-Innsbruck. I _love_ Alt-Innsbruck! It's a blend of tobacco and menthol; they make both a balm and an aftershave.

Alt-Innsbruck is a blend of tobacco and menthol. The menthol cools down quickly, leaving the scent of freshly pressed tobacco leaves. No, it does not smell like smoke, it smells like a tobacco plant. It's a natural scent, too, nothing synthetic about it and it is completely different from the aquatic-smelling stuff in department stores.

It is one of few scents that lasts a good 24 hours on me and it almost always draws compliments, too. 

I don't know if it'll play well with your personal chemistry, so get a sample first. You should be able to find one at Bullgoose and Phil is a hell of a nice guy, too.


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





sharkz said:


> LFF, you use a balm then a moisturizer too? That seems like a lot to put on my face, especially right after shaving. I guess I will have to suck it up and grab a bottle of Ice Blue AV. I had been trying to find one of the smaller bottles of the Ice Blue to try out, but it seems like only the Musk comes in the smaller cheaper bottle.


 
  Yes. I splash cold water on. Pat Dry. Apply Aqua Velva. Let dry. Apply my DIY natural balm. Let dry while I continue my morning routine (breakfast, take dogs out to pee, etc). Right before I leave and after balm is dry, apply small amount of moisturizer to face and shaved area, cologne to chest and neck area if required. Enjoy your day.
  

  
  Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> For aftershave, I still prefer witch hazel. There are some expensive ones, but the $1.25 stuff at CVS works great.
> 
> If you want to spend a little money on a balm, try Alt-Innsbruck. I _love_ Alt-Innsbruck! It's a blend of tobacco and menthol; they make both a balm and an aftershave.
> 
> ...


 


  Witch Hazel is great for a non-important day for me and yes, I also use the cheap CVS stuff. However, I love the cold feeling of Aqua Velva.
   
  That tabacco and menthol Alt-Innsbruck sound nice. I think I might have to pick that up when I see it.


----------



## David

Hmmm, all this post-match treatment...
   
  I tend not to, apart from applying tourniquets and slapping in an IV if if I'm feeling faint.
   
  Aftershave is avoided, because it always (for me) feels like a beard of (late autumn, bad attitude) wasps. And you get the urge to say "Giggedy-giggedy" and wear leisure suits and medallions.
   
   
   
  Today's tinkering resulted in the Royal and Ancient Sony MDR CD470s being rescued from the scrap heap. (Now doing computer duty.)
   
  Enamelled copper wire - work of the devil. And shockingly flimsy. I was expecting to find some big wire in there...
   
  You'd almost imagine they did it to make buying a new set a realistic alternative to soldering on a non-banana-ed (don't ask) 3.5mm plug...


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

I just had to jump in here and say... I'm slowly but surely upgrading the "quality" of the more important things in my life after becoming an audiophile. Logic being if I can pay more and get that much better of an experience why not? To that end... Starting to think of upgrading to a safety-razor. I keep hearing about them and short of a straight-edge they're supposed to be the best shave you can get.
   
  I would not, however, trust myself with a straight-edge. No matter how bad-ass it would make me look. "You shave with that little plastic thingy? I shave with this!" *Whips out a 6-inch blade* "All a man really needs is one, good blade."


----------



## amanp

When you know how to use one (A cut throat), its stunning. The Mach 3's and wilkinson quattro's are great for convenience, but I seem to get a closer shave etc. with a single blade cut throat. Only used a cut throat (that you have to sharpen etc a few times and it is an experience in itself, but for day to day - or every 3 days in reality i just use a wilkinson sword blade in a Dovo Shavette. the blade lasts approx 3-4 beard shape ups, or 2 proper shaves. they aint tooo expensive so i dont mind using a new one more regularly than I have to. I mean £3.50 gets me 30 odd shaves. (Also with a cut throat, the accuracy you can get should you want to keep a full beard is brilliant).
   
  Now, lets start on the arguments on whether to go with the grain or against  I go against. No, my beard doesent start growing in all sorts of directions but I do keep it fairly short. Size 2 or 3 (usually 3)  on a phillps trimmer. Anyone noticed a difference? my barber said go with the grain the against, any other suggestions?


----------



## HEARDATBEAT

Hahaha thanks for this I am only 21 and my facial hair is really thick and grows pretty quick. So I shave everyday and am tired of mach3 and all that stuff so I went to this site and sprung for a whole safety razor kit including the badger brush, cup and soap. Thanks again.
  
  Quote: 





c0mfortably_numb said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *VR6ofpain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## David

Doug
   
  "...Logic being if I can pay more and get that much better of an experience why not?..."
   
  With DEs, you end up spending less 
   
  On a personal note, I like old DEs. Definitely qualifies on the "finer thing" criterion.
   
  An old Gillette looks and feels like it has been carved out of a billet, and even after umpteen years, the Thunderbirds doors mechanism still works like new. Also ideal for learners, as you really have to go a considerable distance out of your way to injure yourself seriously.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Oh, I know. I read this great article... Think it was The New Yorker? The guy went into detail about it. The big thing that surprised me was that while it's a lot more out of pocket to start with ($100+ vs. $30 for gel and a razor), every subsequent purchase is in the safety-razer's favor. $5 for 50 new blades vs. $20 for 5. Shaving gel every couple of months or shaving soap every year. The only area the safety razers lose out is time. You can ham-fist your way through a crappy shave with a disposable in 5 minutes. It's supposed to be longer with a safety razor.
   
  Though, to be honest, that doesn't bother me. I'm thinking a safety razer kit is going to be my house-warming gift to myself.


----------



## SouLazee

Not directly related, but here is a guy that shaves with obsidian: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWSTE6WLB0Y.


----------



## Uncle Erik

David, for those of us rapidly approaching middle age, a little aftershave and giggity make me happy. Being a dirty old man has its rewards. 

Doug, the time spent on DE shaving decreases with experience. There is a learning curve, for sure, but you'll be able to knock off a good shave in 5 minutes when you've been doing it for awhile. Much better than a disposable or cartridge, too.


----------



## David

Granted.
   
  However I still draw the line at leisure suits and cravats / ascots. Utterly discredited, except when ALF wears one.
   
  (And I wouldn't worry about middle age. I find it is always at least 20 years off and governed by Hubble's Law.)


----------



## sharkz

What forms of facial moisturizers are people here using? I would like something non-greasy preferably.
   
  Since I shave at night now after showering, I have been doing a witch hazel, Nivea shave balm, and a light coat of Cetaphil before bed routine, but maybe moisturizing in the morning would help my skin some more.
   
  LFF, you talked about your natural, DIY balm, whats in that if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

I've wanted to try some of the Burt's Bees stuff, actually. I like the fact that it's all-natural and the other stuff of theirs I've used I've been pretty pleased with. They have the only lip balm that doesn't feel waxy.


----------



## AudioTroll

I need an obsidian blade.. ! 
   
  lost for words,I wanna shave whit a stone


----------



## Uncle Erik

You could get a piece of obsidian and flake it off yourself with a rock hammer. 

I think I'll stick with Red IPs and a cheap DE, though.


----------



## El_Doug

I'm just about out of soap, and was curious about trying out some creams.  Anyone have any recommendations?  Should I get a scuttle, or is this unnecessary? 

  
  Quote: 





audiotroll said:


> I need an obsidian blade.. !
> 
> lost for words,I wanna shave whit a stone


 


  Real men use piranhas


----------



## Uncle Erik

Creams are OK. Give some thought to ordering a stick of Irisch Moos.

Even though I have a couple of scuttles, I really enjoy face lathering with it. I originally bought it for travel, but have come around to using it regularly.


----------



## sharkz

I've been thinking about trying some Moos. I have decided I like soaps better than creams for now, as much as I want to like Proraso, I just don't like it as much as my Arko and don't get as good a shave. It just doesn't have the same lubrication although I am a huge fan of the menthoyl. And I definitely like face lathering the most, its much easier than having to use a bowl. Moos will likely be my next purchase along with some new blades. Although I have a friend in Germany who I asked to bring me back some Speick and Palmolive sticks, so I'll have to see if that happens.....


----------



## Uncle Erik

If you are finding that some soaps and creams aren't slick enough, try a tallow soap. There are still some out there - it really helps. My two favorites (Mitchell's Wool Fat and Irisch Moos) have it. I believe that the Palmolive and Speick have it, too. You might want to consider Tabac, too.


----------



## AudioTroll

any cheap,good aftershave/balm or something to recommend? (and a place to buy it,worldwide shipping)
   
  for now,and the last few years I've been using aloe vera,straigth from the plant,works great but leaves a layer when it dries I have to brush of, and the smell aint really nice,natural and all butt...not really a hit whit the opposite sex,or my own sense of smell..


----------



## Uncle Erik

Try witch hazel. About $1.50 in the US for a pint. It works great and dries without an odor - you can apply a scent over it.


----------



## El_Doug

I received my stick of Irisch Moos soap (not the tube of cream) today, along with their balm.  DAMN!  This soap lathers up so much better than the Col. Conk, so thick and luxurious  
   
  The balm on the other hand, meh... not really my scent, though I adore the smell of the soap. 
   
   
  All in all, this was a fantastic suggestion UE!  Thanks a bundle
  
  Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> Creams are OK. Give some thought to ordering a stick of Irisch Moos.
> 
> Even though I have a couple of scuttles, I really enjoy face lathering with it. I originally bought it for travel, but have come around to using it regularly.


----------



## sharkz

I really need to try the Moos out. 
   
  I've had a new problem pop up recently, ingrown hairs. Particularly around my moustache area on one side near my lips. At first I thought it was just normal irritation, they started as small pimples. But upon further examination, they appear to be ingrowns. I'm not really sure how to get rid of these as I really have to shave ATG in the area to get the stubble down to an acceptable level. 
   
  My skin is still really hit or miss. Some days my shave will be great with no irritation and others I will have some bumps. The weird thing is, it is always my left side that I have issues with, never the right. And I am careful to apply no pressure, relather, all the normal sticking points. I am thinking of trying some tea tree facial cleanser, the Cetaphil I have been using about a month really doesn't seem to be making any noticeable difference on my face.


----------



## fx101

I've shaved for the past few years with a Thiers Issard 6/8 straight razor (Sheffield Silver Steel) with a mother of pearl handle. 
   
  I used to be pretty impartial to the Musgo line of soaps... but that's until I tried the Truefitt & Hill products. They are EXPENSIVE but at the same time I use a lot less cream than with other products. If you combine the pre-shave and after-shave oils then you end up with one of the greatest wet shaving experiences in your life. These creams really do demand a quality badger hair brush though. However, no matter how you look at it... it's a cheaper and more environmentally friendly alternative than razors with replaceable blades in the long run. Especially if you consider that a nice straight razor and brush (heck even the strop) will last decades if taken care of properly.


----------



## music_man

i shave with a dovo straight and a high mountain badger. this may be of interest. i have tried many creams/soaps. the best i have ever used is van der hagen deluxe. it is $1.53 a puck at walmart! it is vegan,it lasts a long time and lathers like nothing i have ever used. oh, it is made in the usa to boot. of course,ymmv. some people think it sucks. the trick is it takes many more swirls than some others. once it is there you will look like santa!


----------



## sharkz

I finally stepped up to the plate and ordered a stick of Irisch Moos along with Personna Lab Preps, Astra Platinums, and Shark Chromes. Hopefully I will find something I really like and that works well for me. So far I have had decent luck with Bluebirds and Arko, but I want to take a step up if possible. Plus I like the form factor of the Moos.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Congrats! You'll love it!


----------



## Bengkia369

Fantastic Sunday Shave!



Feather Artist Club DX Special
Simpson Special S1B
T&H Luxury shaving soap
English Blazer aftershave lotion

Finish with a hot cup of latte!


----------



## liquidchaos

bengkia369 said:


> Fantastic Sunday Shave!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice setup. My sister just took a position with a company that handles shaving gear. She's gonna set me up with some nice stuff, but I fear the straight razor :0.


----------



## sharkz

That is some nice stuff.
   
  I've been having bad luck lately with poor shaves. I like my Irisch Moos, but due to changing weather I have been having skin problems. And I also have been sampling different blades, although I really can't say I can tell a huge difference. Used a few Derby's, moved to Personna Lab Preps, and am now using an Astra Platinum. After shaving Thursday, I had terrible razor burn on one side of my neck for seemingly no reason and spent all weekend picking hairs out.
   
  I have been trying to avoid shaving against the grain for now, but last night after a WTG and two XTG passes (one in each direction), my face looks mostly shaven, but still feels rough (and now less than 24 hours later I look like I need another shave). I really am not sure what I can do. I am using fairly aggressive blades and I seem to be stuck deciding between a smooth face or facing ingrowns and facial breakouts. The only solution I see is maybe stepping to a more aggressive or adjustable razor that can take more hair off while still shaving with the grain. If anyone has any advice, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Uncle Erik

liquidchaos, don't fear the straight. If you haven't used one, practice shaving balloons. No joke. When you can shave one without popping it, move onto shaving patches of hair on your arms and legs. When that goes OK, try your face. It's more confidence than skill. You can do it.

As for Irisch Moos and sensitivity, have you tried a sampler pack yet? None of those are my favorite blades. Especially Derbys, which I've found inconsistent. Tonight, I dropped a Bic into my razor. The Bics aren't as good as Feathers or Platinums, but I keep getting great shaves from them. Try some different blades. Another trick I've been using is letting my Moos dry on my face. Tonight, I washed my face with soap, then applied the Moos. I let the brush soak and let the Moos dry on my face for 15-20 minutes. Then I lathered and shaved. Not sure why this works so well, but it does for me. Might as well give it a try.


----------



## Proglover

Recently began shaving with a DE. I'm actually looking forward to shaving now, working through a sample pack of blades.
  I experienced that shaving with an 'uber lather' works great for me


----------



## cifani090

Yaaaaaa, im finally getting my first DE razor. I've decided on a gold Gillette Fat Handled Tech with a some Williams soap, Derby's and Wilkinsons and a vintage Ever-Ready lather brush
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Cant wait to get my first shave on with a DE


----------



## Uncle Erik

Congrats! Keep in mind that technique is everything. Tonight, I shaved with a Bic blade in the old Fatboy, just with bar soap in the shower. Turned out great. Get your technique down and you can get a great shave with anything.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

What safety razor would you suggest for a beginner? I have good, steady hands but I've never used one before and would prefer not to slit my own throat.
   
  It seems every time I shave my neck ends up read with razor burn, even when I use the more expensive blades. I heep hearing a safety razor will help with that and I think it's time I finally bit the bullet.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Look for a vintage Gillette DE razor. All of them are good. If you want to buy new, the Edwin Jagger DE89L is excellent.

Then buy a sampler pack of blades. You'll find at least one agreeable blade in there.

Mostly, it is about learning how to shave. Keep pressure light and learn how your beard grows. It is much more practice than skill. Anyone can learn.


----------



## nick n

I just bought some PACIFIC SHAVING COMPANY cream. You would not believe how good the stuff is. The one small thing I got is good for about 40 shaves use a dime sized amount. And the ingredients wow. Looks like they have blade oil too all natural. If you happen across the stuff do not pass it by. Only ran me $8. I gave a couple away for father's day.  if you hate the stuff ( very doubtful ) you can always take advantage of the 60 day $ back guarantee. Use up most then send the rest in lol


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

So I'm putting together my kit. I checked a few places and Amazon seems to have some of the best prices. I settled on a Merkur 180 long-handle (big hands). I looked around it this should be a good beginner to intermediate razor and it's not too expensive. I also have a brush, a set of blades, and I'm probably going to get a stand as I've heard it's not a good idea to let your brush dry bristles up.
   
  The one thing I haven't fully decided on is whether or not I need a bowl/cup/mug of some sort to finish off the set. A number of the sets you can buy have them, but not all. Are they necessary? That great MSNBC Today article listed everything but a mug, really.
   
  The soap I'm leaning towards is this one:
  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0007N0XN4/
   
  Taylor's of Old Bond Street, Lemon and Lime scented. I haven't checked out the Pacific Shaving Company yet but I haven't given up on them, either.
   
  My question, in regards to this soap, is if I get it in a jar as this one is, do I need a cup to build up the later? Or is that just recommended no matter what I do? I'm a bit unclear about that whole step of the process. I'm sure it's blatantly obvious to everyone but so far everything I've learned is from the internet. One of the great things about the net is the wealth of knowledge available but the downside is it's easy to miss vital information due to far too much of everything else.


----------



## buffalowings

does anybody still use double sided razor blades?


----------



## Proglover

everything you need to know is simply on one website: www.badgerandblade.com
   
  I just used my tube of Taylor's sandelwood cream for the first time. I always make an 'uberlather' (combining shaving soap, shaving cream and glycerine into a lather, in a cup/bowl) and I made one today with C&E Sandelwood soap and Taylor's sandelwood cream. Compared to the proraso cream I use regularly, Taylor gives more lather and it's creamier, it's nice stuff, I liked it, although I also love the coolness feel of the proraso stuff.
   
  If you only use the cream, you can also face lather (put some cream in the middle of your wet brush and build up the lather directly on the face), but I don't have experience with that. If you want to face lather with Taylor's cream, it could be more handy to buy their tube then to buy their jar.
   
  As for Lemon scented creams, I think I read a lot of people love the one from 'The Art of Shaving'...
   
  Good luck with your first kit and shaves!


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Thanks for the advice. I did look around and while it is optional it seems a recommended purchase all the same and for an extra $20 why not? I also decided to give the Pacific Shaving Cream a try. It gets really good reviews and there is a part of me that likes the all-organic aspect.
   
  Order total is $117, free shipping since I'm signed up for Prime. My stuff arrives Thursday so I'll report back with pictures of my kit and word on how badly I've cut myself.


----------



## Proglover

there are some nice sample packs out there for not much money:
   
http://wiki.badgerandblade.com/Shopping_for_Samples 
   
  Yeah, do report and remember: 30 degrees, no pressure, beard reduction (not elimination)


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

My razor is actually comes with a 10-pack of Merkur platinum double-edged blades. When I was looking at razors every Merkur razor review said the Merkur blades were the best and given that it's $4-$6 for another pack of 10 I doubt I'm going to go out of my way to try different blades.


----------



## Proglover

I've ordered a sample pack from a US ebay seller.
   
  I used merkur, gillette platinum, astra platinum and some lesser known brand a can't recall at the moment, up until now. Liked the merkur the most. I would use feather next, but I shaved with pretty badly today; I think I have to get better in my technique before feathers will be valued, maybe.
   
  I'm not very experienced yet. Had about 10 shaves with my Gillette Super Speed, some good ones, some pretty good ones, but also some ones with still much razor burns and cuts.
   
  Geo F. Trumper 'skin food' is a real life savor for my skin, I learned.


----------



## Uncle Erik

You liked the Merkur blades? Those usually get bad marks, but then again, blades are really individual. I get OK shaves with them, but my complaint is that they're more expensive than other blades that work well for me.

Lately, I've been going through my 100 pack of Bics. Another brand that doesn't get a lot of praise, but I find them very consistent and they give me nice shaves. Not as close and smooth as Feathers, Iridiums or Red IPs, but pretty good.

After a quick inventory, I discovered that I have about three years of shaving goods. Tempting to buy more (of course), but I decided to dig into the reserves. If the Shavepocalypse seems imminent, I'll buy more, but things seem good.


----------



## Aevum

Merkurs arent bad, just soft and a but dull.
   
  As for ordering a sample pack from the states. you have shaving.ie, suffolk supplies and the dutch shaving shop. all are in europe and have sample packs. no need to order from so far away.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

I actually saw a sample pack on Amazon for not too drastic a price. There's a few other places I've seen where I can get them.
   
  I think what I might do is try out the Merkur blades first (seeing as they game with the razor) and if I find there's something about them I'm not to keen on grab a trial pack.


----------



## Uncle Erik

I'd really consider a sampler from West Coast Shaving or Bullgoose first. It might seem a good idea to put Merkur blades in a Merkur razor, but the consensus is that Merkur's razors are better than their blades. YMMV, of course. Merkurs might be ideal for you, but you should give other blades a try.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> I'd really consider a sampler from West Coast Shaving or Bullgoose first. It might seem a good idea to put Merkur blades in a Merkur razor, but the consensus is that Merkur's razors are better than their blades. YMMV, of course. Merkurs might be ideal for you, but you should give other blades a try.


 


  After reading the posts I thought, "Well... How much does a test-pack cost? I really don't feel like dropping another $50 just to get a bunch of different blades I may never use..." Turns out, with shipping, the answer is a little less than $14 from West Coast Shaving. It won't get here by the time my kit does but during that time I can try out a Merkur blade.
   
  Purchased. Thanks for the tip.
   
  By the way... Head-Fi's forum has been very, very bad for my wallet. I'm in another thread debating buying a gaming mouse, a few others considering what DAC/AMP combo I need to get for my headphones... I really hope this contract turns permanent, haha!
   
  Out of curiosity, what's the difference between the average blade you buy in a hardware store and the ones made specifically for safety razors? The reason I ask is because I'm willing to bet I can't travel with a safety razor that has a blade in it and if I'm flying back to Vermont, for instance, it might be a bit of a pain to find someone who sells proper blades.


----------



## Proglover

I have this pack: http://cgi.ebay.nl/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260752548111&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT 
  Plus some merkurs from a local shaving shop.
   
  Uncle Erik, well, yeah, I think I pretty much liked the merkurs most out of the ones used so far, but then again, I'm not very experienced and only tried 4 blades so far. And I tried them while still working on my technique.
   
  How many shaves do you get from one blade, Erik? I've used these 4 for 3 shaves per blade (mostly 2 pass shaves, sometimes 3)


----------



## Bengkia369

My shave of the day:
   

   
  Merkur Progress (with Croma Diamant blade)
  Omega 6551 Silvertip badger
  Palmolive shave cream
  Bloc Osma Alum Block (not shown)
  C&E Nomad ASB


----------



## LFF

I just shaved with my Gillette Fat Boy, Derby Blade, Proraso and my diy custom made badger brush. BBS all the way....


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> I'd really consider a sampler from West Coast Shaving or Bullgoose first. It might seem a good idea to put Merkur blades in a Merkur razor, but the consensus is that Merkur's razors are better than their blades. YMMV, of course. Merkurs might be ideal for you, but you should give other blades a try.


 


  I agree with this. I started out with Merkurs and thought they were great until I started trying out the other brands. Merkurs aren't bad per se, but I would qualify them as middle of the road quality with a high price attached. For the price and shave quality, I stuck to Derby Blades.


----------



## Bengkia369

Quote: 





lff said:


> I agree with this. I started out with Merkurs and thought they were great until I started trying out the other brands. Merkurs aren't bad per se, but I would qualify them as middle of the road quality with a high price attached. For the price and shave quality, I stuck to Derby Blades.


 

 Feather blades are expensive and it isn't the best value for money blades out there.
  I prefer German made Croma Diamant, it is cheap and good!


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

The rest of my kit arrived today! I'm not sure when the sample pack will arrive though I think either tomorrow or Saturday. Anyway, I set up the razor and decided, "heck, I'll give it a try."
   
  I'm not entirely sure about the bowl I'm using and I might eventually swap it out for a simple ceramic mug somewhere down the road, but the razor itself works great. I rather like the Pacific Shaving Company shaving cream as well. It smells really nice and doesn't taste like soap. What? Like I'm the only one who's gotten soap in their mouth while shaving...
   
  Anyway, I did a quick shave, mostly just of my neck and then the edges around the short beard I usually keep. I'm very pleased with the end results. It took three passes but my neck is perfectly smooth. Never got that no matter how many passes I took with a disposable. Not really any irritation, either, though I can see my skin is going to take a little getting used to the new way of doing things. I'm also sure my lather wasn't as thick as it should be.
   
  I'm also rather proud of the fact that I didn't really cut myself except for two very superficial bits and even those I only noticed because there was a fleck of red in the lather on my razor.
   
  My dad still uses disposables but he shaves his whole face. I'm thinking this might make a great birthday or christmas gift for dad this year.
   
   
  The one real complaint I have is that the stand I bought, my brush doesn't really fit around the handle so I have to have it rest with the forks kind of going around the very top of the bristles. It's not putting pressure on them but it would be nice of it fit better. Though, that can always be replaced somewhere down the line.


----------



## cifani090

> I got my first DE razor and i shaved with it today. After all said and done i only got a nick or two, but showed all these dots in my face. My mom said that these razors tare through the hair, unlike disposable razors which have aloe,etc in them. How can i prevent this, and have a nice smooth shave similar (never used one before) to a disposable? Is it just my technique?


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Partially the technique, I'd bet. My shave from the other day was great but the one I did this morning could have been better. No bumps, though, which is something I always got from disposables.
   
  As for the aloe comment, a good shaving soap or shaving cream should have either that or something similar. I think a big part of it is the lather. I need to improve my lather-making abilities.


----------



## LFF

I also think it's technique. Remember not to apply any pressure to your face. Let the weight of the razor do the work. Disposables never gave me a bbs shave and I always get bumps or ingrown hairs. Ever since I switched to DE's, I haven't had either problem where I shave. I don't use uber-expensive creams either. Go to Bath & Body Works and buy yourself the Proraso they sell there. A big tube will run you $10 and it lasts me at least 8 months, if not more. As I said before, the blades I use are Derby and my preferred handle is a Gillette Fat Handle Tech. My brush is a DIY design.
   



  My DIY brush...


----------



## Bengkia369

Quote: 





lff said:


> I also think it's technique. Remember not to apply any pressure to your face. Let the weight of the razor do the work. Disposables never gave me a bbs shave and I always get bumps or ingrown hairs. Ever since I switched to DE's, I haven't had either problem where I shave. I don't use uber-expensive creams either. Go to Bath & Body Works and buy yourself the Proraso they sell there. A big tube will run you $10 and it lasts me at least 8 months, if not more. As I said before, the blades I use are Derby and my preferred handle is a Gillette Fat Handle Tech. My brush is a DIY design.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Very nice custom brush!!!


----------



## Uncle Erik

Have you watched Mantic's shaving videos yet? They're on YouTube and he does a great job.

A few nicks and razor burn are typical of putting pressure on a razor. Same happens to me if I apply pressure. Just let the razor fall on your face and only pull in the direction you're shaving. Don't push. It's a little counterintuitive at first and it doesn't remove all the beard. Relax. The goal is gradual removal. You'll get the rest on a third or fourth pass. Use Mantic's advanced shaving techniques if you have spots that regular passes don't get.

It takes about a month to get technique down and burned into your motor control. Don't expect it to be perfect right away.

And no, disposables are awful. Most of them are not sharp enough to shave with. Lubrication strips are sales gimmicks and don't help.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> Have you watched Mantic's shaving videos yet? They're on YouTube and he does a great job.
> 
> A few nicks and razor burn are typical of putting pressure on a razor. Same happens to me if I apply pressure. Just let the razor fall on your face and only pull in the direction you're shaving. Don't push. It's a little counterintuitive at first and it doesn't remove all the beard. Relax. The goal is gradual removal. You'll get the rest on a third or fourth pass. Use Mantic's advanced shaving techniques if you have spots that regular passes don't get.
> 
> ...


 

 I have watched it, ill have to give it a month (give or take) and see what happens. Thanks


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





bengkia369 said:


> Very nice custom brush!!!


 


  Thank you sir.


----------



## LFF

Just got another awesome shave with my trusty trio.
   
  I am wondering...how many of you gents shave against the grain to get that ultimate BBS shave every time you shave?
   
  I for one, don't always shave against the grain unless it's a special night or occasion. Usually I do two passes - one down, one sideways - and that gets me near BBS for the most part. How about you guys?


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

I do a bit, though not much. Certain parts of my face are too sensitive while others it's not a problem. I always do at least two passes, though it seems three passes going with and then across the grain and a bit against seems to yield the best results for me.
   
  Also, practice has yielded better results with the lather. Slowly getting it... Haha.


----------



## sharkz

I find I really have to shave ATG to get even a decent smoothness. Although I don't shave every night.
   
  I've also had a few shaves with Shark chromes and seem to be having really good luck with those. Finally a blade I enjoy.


----------



## Uncle Erik

I go ATG every time, but I have to make two passes first. If I do that, then ATG goes smoothly.

It even works when I get lazy. Tonight, I lathered up with bar soap eek and let it sit on my face for about 15 minutes until it dried out. Then I washed it off and made three passes (including ATG) with the same bar soap and a Bic blade. It turned out about 90% as good as the whole hog shave with a shaving soap, scuttle, brush, etc.

I read about letting soap dry on your face on B&B some time back. It really works for me. When I go in for a proper shave, I often let soap from a shaving stick dry on my face while leaving the brush to soak. Lathering up after it dries seems to work about as well as shaving directly after a shower. Not sure why, but it's a nice trick.

sharkz, the Shark blades are one of few I haven't tried yet. I'll have to throw 10 or 20 of them into my next order.


----------



## Proglover

Quote: 





lff said:


> Just got another awesome shave with my trusty trio.
> 
> I am wondering...how many of you gents shave against the grain to get that ultimate BBS shave every time you shave?
> 
> I for one, don't always shave against the grain unless it's a special night or occasion. Usually I do two passes - one down, one sideways - and that gets me near BBS for the most part. How about you guys?


 

  
  Same like you, sometimes 2 passes, down and sideways, but sometimes a third ATG. Even then, I don't succeed to get BBS. But as I'm learning, improving my technique, I'm really focusing on little burn/irriation shaves, no pressure and beard reduction instead of removal.
   
  Yesterday I tried a Feather blade from my sample pack. By far the best blade used until now. Didn't cut myself and finally experienced a blade sharp enough to easily go over my skin.
  3 passes without much irritation, not BBS, but good enough to be presentable. After using Geo F. Trumpers skin food, I put on the Spanish Leather cologne from my sample pack, very nice cologne!
   
  Next for me will be an upgrade in a brush. I'm using Omega boar now, going to badger. Not decided if I go directly to silvertip though.
  But that's a very nice custom brush sir! If you ever feel like making another, let me know


----------



## LFF

Well, it's nice to know how you guys do your routines.
   
  I could never use soap and let it dry on my face or my face would dry up more than the Mojave desert. I do sometimes treat myself to the barbershop prep with an initial lather followed by a hot steamy towel on my face. That's usually when I get the very best shaves and usually when I shave ATG.
   
  I usually don't shave ATG but it's mainly out of laziness (aka lack of special occasion).
   
  Proglover...go for the silvertip. If you are going to spend your hard earned cash, go for the good stuff. I started out with a vintage Stag brush with boar bristles. When I decided to upgrade and then to upgrade DIY style, I went straight for the silvertip and don't regret it one bit. It's a bit more expensive, but the feeling is awesome, not to mention the massive amounts of lather I get with a tiny dab of proraso.


----------



## Proglover

maybe a very stupid question, but how does one get/makes a hot steamy towel? I know about the barber's towels offcourse, but I simply don't know how to get myself a hot steamy towel at home?


----------



## Eee Pee

Get a wash cloth wet, wring it out, and microwave it.  Your times will vary, and it goes from not too hot to scolding hot within a few seconds, so experiment and start with a low time.  I needed a wet washcloth that is about 1 foot by 1 foot for a stye in my eyelid, and all it took was 22 seconds.  There is a large difference between 22 seconds and 30 seconds.


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





eee pee said:


> Get a wash cloth wet, wring it out, and microwave it.  Your times will vary, and it goes from not too hot to scolding hot within a few seconds, so experiment and start with a low time.  I needed a wet washcloth that is about 1 foot by 1 foot for a stye in my eyelid, and all it took was 22 seconds.  There is a large difference between 22 seconds and 30 seconds.


 


  Yup! 20 seconds in the microwave does it for me.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Agreed on the silvertip. Expensive, but worth it. My usual brush is a large Rooney Beehive. For special occasions, I break out a Plisson with HMW badger. Considering that the brushes last almost a lifetime when cared for, silvertip is a big initial expense that pays off over the years.

As for letting the soap dry, I don't shave after that. I face lather with a nicely-soaked brush after it dries. And it gets plenty dry down here in the desert.  But after the face lathering, it's plenty slick and a lot like lathering right after a shower. I was skeptical, too, but the first pass told me that it worked.


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> As for letting the soap dry, I don't shave after that. I face lather with a nicely-soaked brush after it dries. And it gets plenty dry down here in the desert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I see. I thought you actually shaved after that!!! I guess that isn't much different from my routine of washing my face and then applying conditioner on the whiskers.
   
  I just purchased a few vintage brushes which I hope to update and upgrade. I love the look of old brushes. I wish Gillette would release a big version of their old travel brush. I'm sure it will never happen but I can dream...


----------



## Bengkia369

Merkur Progress / Simpson Special S1B / Palmolive shave cream / Tabac ASL


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

I got the exact same bowl. It definitely takes some getting used to in order to make a good lather without it overflowing everywhere.


----------



## rawrster

Quote: 





lff said:


> Just got another awesome shave with my trusty trio.
> 
> I am wondering...how many of you gents shave against the grain to get that ultimate BBS shave every time you shave?
> 
> I for one, don't always shave against the grain unless it's a special night or occasion. Usually I do two passes - one down, one sideways - and that gets me near BBS for the most part. How about you guys?


 

 I usually do the same and for the most part I do two passes unless I have time for a third or not lazy which usually means I do two passes. The first one down and the other sideways and it gives me a pretty nice shave. I don't shave ATG unless I have some kind of event to go to.


----------



## Revi

Quote: 





xnothingpoetic said:


> Am I the only one who thought gents. was short for 'genitals'?


 


  Not in the slightest.

 @ OP. You're 16. Unless your one of those gorrilas that have a full grown beard at such an age, there is no reason for you to have 5 blades. It's beyond excessive.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





revi said:


> there is no reason for you to have 5 blades. It's beyond excessive.


 


  Fixed for accuracy of statement. As someone who's made a career in the marketing industry, I can tell you that five blades has a lot more to do with marketing and a lot less to do with quality of shave.
   
  "Look, this one has five blades!" Dara O'Briain has this wonderful bit about razors, kind of sums it all up:
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WvgH-MP87A
   
  By the way, the 360p stream is out of sync, use the 240p stream.


----------



## LFF

Yeah...these 5 blades modern systems are all about using brute force to rip out your whiskers. It's a barbaric way of shaving and not only that but to add insult to injury...they are very expensive.
   
  I've been trying to get my dad to convert to wet shaving but he just refuses. Says wet shaving takes too long. Despite that, every couple of weeks I get to hear him bitch about the prices of cartridges. I've been wet shaving for over two years now and in that time I have used up 21 blades that cost about 8 cents each! That's $1.68 in new blades in two years vs $25 for 8 cartridges that last 8 weeks. Hmmmmm.....


----------



## Synergy Sound

Quote: 





necropimp said:


> i shave with a large knife... while driving...offroad


----------



## Uncle Erik

I can't get my father to convert, either. Seems he had a bad experience Back In The Day and my razors make him cringe. Haven't been able to get him to use a good soap, either. He's used Noxzema in a can for something like 50 years now. He _was_ happy when I made the full coversion to DE, since I gave him my stockpile of cartridges and handles. Oh well. At least they got used.


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> I can't get my father to convert, either. Seems he had a bad experience Back In The Day and my razors make him cringe. Haven't been able to get him to use a good soap, either. He's used Noxzema in a can for something like 50 years now. He _was_ happy when I made the full coversion to DE, since I gave him my stockpile of cartridges and handles. Oh well. At least they got used.


 


 LOL! My dad cringes every time he sees my razors too!!
   
  He also questions me with things like "So...this _soap _really works *better *than gel?" or "You really never cut yourself with these things?" and my favorite "So these things are still being made?".
   
  I'm guessing a lot of people had bad experiences with DE's and hence the resistance by some people to go back to older, proven methods. I've even been toying with the idea of getting a straight and learning to shave like a real man. Don't get me wrong, DE's and SE's are manly but the straight is just manlier. What keeps me on the edge (no pun intended) is the initial start up cost. DE's, especially my Fatboy and Fat Handled Tech, give me awesome shaves so I don't find the need to "upgrade".
   
  A lot of people on the shaving forums seem to be hoarding and fearing the downfall of DE and SE shaving but I doubt that is ever going to happen. If it hasn't happened in the past 30 years, it certainly won't happen in the next 30.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





lff said:


> LOL! My dad cringes every time he sees my razors too!!
> 
> He also questions me with things like "So...this _soap _really works *better *than gel?" or "You really never cut yourself with these things?" and my favorite* "So these things are still being made?".*
> 
> ...


 

 Thats the same response i get every once in a while. Just because my first shave with a DE, it showed my skin dot things, and my parents said the same thing except it was "this is why they dont make them anymore."


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> Thats the same response i get every once in a while. Just because my first shave with a DE, it showed my skin dot things, and my parents said the same thing except it was "this is why they dont make them anymore."


 

 Sounds like you got an aggressive first shave. LOL!
   
  My first DE shave back in 2006 was great. I had read a bit here and there and basically knew the routine and how to go about doing it. It was just awesome.
   
  Worst shave was a night when I was going through my first pass after taking a hot, hot shower. As I went down on my cheek area I accidentally stepped on something that poked my foot (turned out to be a bobby pin) and naturally turned my head. The razor wasn't far enough and the corner of it managed to dig into my chin like a hot knife through butter. I got a lot of blood over the counter, floor and sink. It hurt like hell and took months to heal. Thankfully it didn't leave a battle scar. After that I went back to using disposables for a few months and completely went back to DE shaving about 2.5 years ago.


----------



## Proglover

Quote: 





lff said:


> Yeah...these 5 blades modern systems are all about using brute force to rip out your whiskers. It's a barbaric way of shaving and not only that but to add insult to injury...they are very expensive.
> 
> I've been trying to get my dad to convert to wet shaving but he just refuses. Says wet shaving takes too long. Despite that, every couple of weeks I get to hear him bitch about the prices of cartridges. *I've been wet shaving for over two years now and in that time I have used up 21 blades that cost about 8 cents each*! That's $1.68 in new blades in two years vs $25 for 8 cartridges that last 8 weeks. Hmmmmm.....


 


 How many shaves do you do with one blade?


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





proglover said:


> How many shaves do you do with one blade?


 
   
  At the very least I get 7 - 8. If I take care of my blade (wash it, strop it, clean it) I get between 12 - 16.
   
  I don't have a peach fuzz beard either. I'd say my whiskers are of a medium thickness...enough for my wife to complain if I haven't shaved. If I have a 2 pass shave, I can shave one day on and one day off - aka - every other day. If I shave against the grain and give myself a total BBS, I can go three days without shaving.
  
  EDIT: Those 21 blades have been Derby blades.
   
  I just ordered 100 new Shark blades to try something new.


----------



## Proglover

^ you're doing good man
   
  I had my 2nd shave with the Derby from my sample pack yesterday and really had an off day with it; cut myself and had a lot of irritation. Somehow with most blades I used, they only seem sharp enough the first time (only the feathers, which were sharp 2 times).
   
  I'm probably doing something wrong, technique or something.


----------



## Bengkia369

Weekend shave with a straight razor...
   

   
  Feather Artist Club DX Special / Omega 6551 Silvertip / Palmolive shave cream / English Blazer ASL


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





proglover said:


> ^ you're doing good man
> 
> I had my 2nd shave with the Derby from my sample pack yesterday and really had an off day with it; cut myself and had a lot of irritation. Somehow with most blades I used, they only seem sharp enough the first time (only the feathers, which were sharp 2 times).
> 
> I'm probably doing something wrong, technique or something.


 
   
  Do you clean the blade after you are done?
   
  I take it out of the razor, run some water over it, strop it like in the video below then I clean it with some alcohol. Once dry, I put it where no dust or moisture will contaminate it (my shaving supplies cabinet).
   





  
   
  Also, not cutting yourself really comes down to technique and blade angle. If either of those are off, you will cut yourself.


----------



## sharkz

LFF, the Sharks are good blades. After a few shaves with 5 or 6 other types, the Shark Chromes were the first blades that I had an "Aha" moment and really noticed a difference in shave quality. Plus they are very inexpensive.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *LFF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sounds like you got an aggressive first shave. LOL!
> 
> ...


 

 Ya, im on my 4 shave now, and no problems any more. For the noobs out their, take it nice and slow and dont apply alot of pressure.


----------



## LFF

Well...here is the newest addition to my shaving den:


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Ooo, very nice. I'm enjoying my Merkur 180 long-handle.
   
  By the way, how often do you guys swap out the blades? I've been doing 23 passes but only really shaving a bit of my cheeks and my neck. Is there some golden rule I should follow or some way to tell if a blade is going dull and should be replaced?


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> Ooo, very nice. I'm enjoying my Merkur 180 long-handle.
> 
> By the way, how often do you guys swap out the blades? I've been doing 23 passes but only really shaving a bit of my cheeks and my neck. Is there some golden rule I should follow or some way to tell if a blade is going dull and should be replaced?


 


  Thanks.
   
  The way I know a blade needs to be replaced is when it starts to tug on my hair. That let's me know it either needs to be replaced or that it needs to be honed.


----------



## Proglover

Quote: 





lff said:


> Do you clean the blade after you are done?
> 
> I take it out of the razor, run some water over it, strop it like in the video below then I clean it with some alcohol. Once dry, I put it where no dust or moisture will contaminate it (my shaving supplies cabinet).
> 
> ...


 


 Ah, thanks for the video link
   
  I do take it out, rinse and dry it. I got a new blade yesterday and stroped it like in the vid. See if it makes a difference..


----------



## LFF

Got this beauty in the mail a few days ago and had my first shave with it yesterday! I feel a bit manlier today.
   

   
  Much harder to shave with than a DE but it was fun. Just need to nail my technique down and I'll be good.


----------



## Arbite

Quote: 





lff said:


> Got this beauty in the mail a few days ago and had my first shave with it yesterday! I feel a bit manlier today.
> 
> 
> 
> Much harder to shave with than a DE but it was fun. Just need to nail my technique down and I'll be good.


 
   
  I got a straight razor for my 18th, interesting to work with, and a lot of maintenance required. But just shaving with it makes me feel like I could bench press a car. Still, stropping, sharpening and oiling the blade does become a bit of a hassle doing it regularly, so these days I only use it once a week, and just use my electric/Gillette 3 blade in the mornings so I don't look like a hobo for the day. That said, its always interesting when my people walk into to my room when I'm shaving, covered in shaving gel, shirtless and holding a straight razor like a madman.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





lff said:


> Got this beauty in the mail a few days ago and had my first shave with it yesterday! I feel a bit manlier today.
> 
> Much harder to shave with than a DE but it was fun. Just need to nail my technique down and I'll be good.


 

 IMO it looks like it could go through a simple cleaning/service.


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> IMO it looks like it could go through a simple cleaning/service.


 

 It went through one of the best guys on the shaving forums. It looks great in person.
   
  Here is the edge detail:


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





lff said:


> It went through one of the best guys on the shaving forums. It looks great in person.
> 
> Here is the edge detail:


 

 B&B? I dont mind some more shaving ****


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> B&B? I dont mind some more shaving ****


 

 B&B is correct. I got it from the legendary Seraphim.


----------



## Bengkia369

Just got my Vintage Gem Junior 1912. Loving it!!!


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





bengkia369 said:


> Just got my Vintage Gem Junior 1912. Loving it!!!


 


  Very cool! I have a few Gem SE's but have never used them. I always found myself using my DE's all of the time so I never even bothered getting single edge blades. The last three times, however, I have shaved with a straight.


----------



## Uncle Erik

I picked up a tube of Rise Shaving Gel at the Dollar Store the other day. $1 (of course) and 4 ounces, so it was too interesting to pass up.

It's a slick gel that barely lathers and smells of citronella. You only need a little bit to cover your beard, so I think it'll last for awhile.

I've given it a couple of post-shower shaves and it works quite well. Not as good as lathering with a brush, but it still gave a smooth and irritation-free shave. I like it, and I like the scent. It smells like an old barbershop product, not like one of the trendy aquatic scents.

I'm planning to pick up a few more tubes - this will be great for travel and when I feel lazy.

For $1, you can't go wrong. (Boy, do I wish I could recommend headphones so easily. )


----------



## Astrozombie

I could never figure out how not to get razor burn + with the expensive replacement heads and how uncomfortable an electric is i just gave up on shaving altogether. I dig the stubble and after reading this i'm comfortable with my decision. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Everything is so much easier now, once a month i buzz my head with the hair clipper and then make a pass across the beard if i feel like it, done in 5 minutes! No fuss no muss.
   
  I am shocked this wasn't called Shaving-Fi.....


----------



## music_man

well, after all i am not so keen on my cheap soap anymore. does anyone know a good soap that is vegan friendly? thanks.


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





music_man said:


> well, after all i am not so keen on my cheap soap anymore. does anyone know a good soap that is vegan friendly? thanks.


 


  http://www.etsy.com/listing/67076617/olde-fashioned-shaving-soap-vegan
   
  http://www.aestheticsbodymod.com/the-razors-edge-vegan-shaving-soap-4-oz-p-1326.html
   
  Haven't tried them though.


----------



## Uncle Erik

music_man, take a look around the soap discussions at Badger & Blade. There are hundreds of soaps and I'm sure a number are Vegan-friendly. Some of the small manufacturers like Mama Bear probably have some in stock. You can buy from several other friendly small businesses, too. There are some excellent synthetic brushes, too. You don't have to buy badger. Add a nice scuttle and you'll really enjoy it.

AstroZombie, you might want to try shaving with a double-edged (DE) razor. It's cheap and works very well. Blades cost from about 10¢-50¢ each.

There is a learning curve. However, most who give it a try get great results in about a month. After your Shave-Fu is perfected, there is no razor burn or irritation. I've been at it close to three years and can't remember the last time I had irritation or a nick. Every shave is totally smooth. Even better, it's a pleasant night time ritual. Going through a proper shave is relaxing. Also, this is the cheapest and most enjoyable hobby I've had.

Unfortunately, I can't grow a beard any longer. Sure, the hair is there, but it's about 50% gray. :eek: same reason I keep my hair short. I could probably look 20 years older with longer hair and a beard.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

If you want to try a shaving cream check out the Pacific Shaving Company's wares. I've found it to work rather well and you can ask them if it's pure vegan or not. Though, I'd be curious to find out how you'd make soap without fat of some kind and still have it be just as creamy.


----------



## music_man

thanks guys.

unfortunately a synthetic is not even close to high mountain badger and i do feel pretty bad about it. my feeling is sometimes i cannot just shaft myself for being vegan. putting tallow on my face is something i don't wish to do. i guess i am weird but the brush is sort of ok the cream would make me sick. i found some different options on b&b so i'll try them out. i think the problem with the van der hagen is not the soap but my bowl really anyways. it is very good until it gets low. the stuff smells horrible but aqua velva fixes that. it is such a nice bowl i hope it works better with a different soap. even though it is 57 cents i don't want to chuck half of it. i am sure soaps with tallow are far superior but i just can't bring myself to do it. now actually i feel pretty bad about the badger at this moment. yes, it is all in my mind.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

The badger isn't exactly harmed. My guess would be it's like what they do with sheep, which they actually enjoy (no, seriously).
   
  Anyway, this is what's in the Pacific Shaving Company's shaving cream (taken from their site):
   
   
*"All Natural Shaving Cream™*
Certified organic aloe barbadensis leaf juice, potassium myristate, potassium stearate, sodium myristate, sodium stearate, glycerin, certified organic helianthus annuus (sunflower) seed oil, certified organic shea butter fruit, certified organic white tea, green tea, calendula officinalis flower, chamomilla recutita (matricaria), lavender, sweet almond fruit, comfrey and clover extracts, vitamins E, A & D, marshmallow root, oat kernel, corn oil, hydroxyethylcellulose, sorbic acid, organic orange essential Oil"
   
  Right, it's a long list, I know. But, as you can see, there's nothing in there that's not Vegan-friendly. I use this stuff myself and I can tell you it smells rather nice and I've found it to work pretty well. It's definitely worth a try. It's not very expensive by any stretch.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Doug, I hate to break it to you, but badger brushes have more in common with mink coats than wool sweaters.  (http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Badger)

I do use a badger brush, but I don't collect them. I intend to use it as long as possible.

Tallow doesn't bother me as much since it's a byproduct of meat and I think as much of the animal as possible should be used. But there are excellent non-tallow soaps and I do use them, too.

I'm a bit on the line when it comes to animal products. I've moved towards synthetics and metal to replace leather. I'm vegetarian 5-6 days a week. Mostly to eat healthier and keep calories down, but don't want to bother with a carefully-planned diet to make sure I'd get everything to avoid the issues of no meat at all. (Nothing wrong with those who do, chalk it up to my laziness.)

At any rate, I'd take a synthetic brush and vegetable-based soaps over a can of chemical goo any day.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Hmm. You know, I do doubt there are people who herde badgers the way they do sheep so I think you might be right. Starting to feel a little worse about my brush now. Thanks, Uncle Erik. Then, I have leather shoes so... yeah.
   
  I wonder how hemp-oil soap would work for shaving. It's 100% vegan-friendly and lathers up relatively well. Might be worth a try.


----------



## music_man

i assure you what they do to the badgers is rotten. they are in china and there are no cruelty laws afaik. i have seen it, pretty ugly. new zeleand wool is a myth as well. they are treated real poorly. i have animals including sheep which i shear by hand and i am not concerned about a profit though. animal farming for profit is cruddy to say the least. oh, btw that soap you listed is chalk full of animal products lol. i know all the names since this is like my way of life. like i said i did not really see the way to get around the brush so i got the expensive one and hopefully did one badger proud in it's demise. i do not see myself ever replacing it with another. i just feel too bad about it now. i am not preaching to anyone i think everyone can do as they please. i just personally feel bad about these things.


----------



## Uncle Erik

For those not wanting to look into it, some animals prized for their fur are electrocuted with an anal probe. It doesn't damage the pelt.

I imagine anal electrocution an unpleasant way to go. Though some are gassed, suffocated, or have their necks broken.

Look it up if you don't want to sleep well.

So I do have some guilt over my brush and don't want to buy another. I'm hoping to get another 40 years out of it.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Starting to wish I'd just learned to face lather with my hands...
   
  Started looking up some of those terms. I thought they were just general compounds and were flora-based. Turns out, not so much. ****...
   
  If you guys find a good animal-friendly shaving cream/soap let us know. I know you're not preaching and while I have no plans on ever stopping eating meat or wearing leather (for various reasons) I would like to reduce what trouble I do cause, if you see my meaning.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> For those not wanting to look into it, some animals prized for their fur are electrocuted with an anal probe. It doesn't damage the pelt.
> 
> I imagine anal electrocution an unpleasant way to go. Though some are gassed, suffocated, or have their necks broken.
> 
> ...


 

 I totally understand where you are coming from. Being a teen though, its hard to go vegan, and how can you be high end (if i dare to say that) if your not wearing leather shoes?


----------



## LFF

Look into horse hair brushes by Vie Long.
   
  The are part of the natural grooming process and don't harm the animal. I have a Turkish Horse Hair brush no. 6 and it has become my favorite brush.
   
  Here is a good site:
   
  http://www.bullgooseshaving.net/vica0prhohab.html
   
  and here is where I got my No. 6 (best $3 I ever spent!):
   
  http://shop.bestshave.net/wooden-handled-shaving-brushes-no6-p-67.html


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

How does horse hair compare to badger hair for shaving brushes? I did a little looking around and it seems the best horse hair brushes only cost $30 or so which makes them rather inexpensive.


----------



## music_man

i feel the badger is much better if it is a good one. sometimes their are decisions one has to make. even tough ones. i assure you they do not harm a horse unless it is dying naturally. they are too expensive. unfortunately badgers mean nothing to those that farm them. i wish he had not posted that video even though it is reality. i mean no offense but maybe the poster or a mod could remove it. i'd rather not see that here of all places. i suppose i just don't want to face the truth.

try van der hagen soap. 57 cents at walmart. it honestly performs like some $50 soaps. my experience at least. completely vegan,no testing and made in usa! how it is that price i will not ask. my problem with it is i cannot use it to the last drop but who really cares. it is 57 cents. it smells bad but just put a few drops of your favorite cologne on it.


----------



## Proglover

>


 
  Quote: 





lff said:


> Look into horse hair brushes by Vie Long.
> 
> The are part of the natural grooming process and don't harm the animal. I have a Turkish Horse Hair brush no. 6 and it has become my favorite brush.
> 
> ...


 


 That's a great suggestion! I'm going to order this for 3 bucks immediately...
  Edit: it's sold out
   
  So you actually prefer this over your (quiet more expensive) badgers? Animal friendly and good quality, sound like THE perfect deal.


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> How does horse hair compare to badger hair for shaving brushes? I did a little looking around and it seems the best horse hair brushes only cost $30 or so which makes them rather inexpensive.


 

 Horse hair was the traditional hair used in shaving brushes until there was an anthrax scare in the early part of the 1900's.
   
  Horse hair feels like the best parts of a boar brush and badger brush put together.
   


  Quote: 





proglover said:


> That's a great suggestion! I'm going to order this for 3 bucks immediately...
> Edit: it's sold out
> 
> So you actually prefer this over your (quiet more expensive) badgers? Animal friendly and good quality, sound like THE perfect deal.


 

 If the wooden one is sold out, get the one with the plastic handle. Same knot, different handle.
   
  I actually do prefer it over my more expensive badgers. I haven't even touched any other brush since I got that Turkish brush. Nothing will touch the luxurious feel of a top notch badger brush BUT for all practical purposes, that cheap horse hair brush works wonders with both soaps _and _creams.


----------



## music_man

the van der hagen is actually pretty good. here is what you have to do. have a microwave safe dish. put it in on 20 seconds with a few drops of your favorite cologne. as it is used put it back in the micro sometimes for 7 seconds. after that it works darn good for a vegan soap that is 57 cents. i may get the horsehair brush. sure, the best badger is better but i feel really bad about it now that this has been brought up here. i mean i knew it at the time but i did not really think it over much. even if you are not a vegan i'd hope most people would agree cruelty to animals sucks. i really did not want to see that video.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

There's a reason I didn't. It's the same reason I only eat free-range chicken when I can help it...
   
  I saw the bit about the anthrax. I doubt that's a problem anymore. I'd feel rather bad about outright replacing my badger brush now. Would be a total waste so I'll keep using it but when the time comes to replace it I think horse hair sounds like a viable alternative.
   
  I don't think there's necessarily anything wrong with using animal-related products. It's all about responsibility.


----------



## Proglover

Quote: 





lff said:


> If the wooden one is sold out, get the one with the plastic handle. Same knot, different handle.
> 
> I actually do prefer it over my more expensive badgers. I haven't even touched any other brush since I got that Turkish brush. Nothing will touch the luxurious feel of a top notch badger brush BUT for all practical purposes, that cheap horse hair brush works wonders with both soaps _and _creams.


 


 Excellent, I've ordered both; the wooden one was available again today. I'd like something that works for face lathering in the shower as well as bowl lathering, sometimes I use cream, sometimes stick/soap, sometimes both. A good allrounder, nice for the animal and very nice for my wallet sounds like a dream deal.


----------



## Uncle Erik

I was in LA over the weekend and got out the Fatboy. I had forgotten how good it is.

Lately, I've been using the Feather SS or Pils, but decided to give my first DE another try. Set at 3, it was more aggressive than the other two and wiped clean a few trouble spots. Hmm, I think I'll stick with it for awhile. It is giving me some wonderful shaves.


----------



## Chromako

Just to note: I'm pretty sure that horse hair shaving brushes are from the horse tail. Just like the bowstrings on a violin! 
   
  They don't kill the horse for that


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





chromako said:


> Just to note: I'm pretty sure that horse hair shaving brushes are from the horse tail. Just like the bowstrings on a violin!
> 
> They don't kill the horse for that


 

 They are made from grooming the tail and the mane. The brushes usually consist of 50% mane hair and 50% tail hair.
   
  Of course...the horse remains alive and happy during all that time.


----------



## music_man

this is the exact opposite. horses are actually happy to be groomed. trust me i know lol. you don't kill a horse unless it is dying on it's own. they are too expensive. luckily they have that going for them. farmers for profit rarely care about animals other than a bull and a horse. i don't know about a horse brush but a boar brush is not even close to high mountain badger or even silver tip. i think i better use mine anyways because it would be even more wrong imo to shelf it.


----------



## bjrnrb

I don't even grow a beard at the age 25 xD


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Don't or can't? I have a friend who can't grow a beard that's not patchy and rather sad looking.


----------



## bjrnrb

Edit.
  A friend of mine Headfi-raped me when I was AFK XD


----------



## Proglover

too much information


----------



## revolink24

I just ordered some basic (read: cheap) stuff to get into wet shaving. What do you all think of my decisions?

Merkur HD 34c
Proraso cream (green)
Tweezerman badger brush
Bloc Osma Alum
Merkur blades (would try feathers, but the reputed sharpness puts me off)
Nivea sensitive post-shave balm

I'm pretty sure I'm a rare breed of wet shaver (the under-20 crowd) getting started with this, but I'm looking forward to the experience.


----------



## Proglover

Prorasoo cream is still one of my favorites, great cream.
   
  I'd get a sample pack of some different blades, it's very personal which blade suits you best and sample packs aren't very expensive.


----------



## revolink24

I was just looking at that - the Merkurs seem to be hit or miss based on preference. There are some good deals on them on eBay too, and just the sample packs alone could last a long time for not too much cash.


----------



## Proglover

I found it very usefull to use my pack
   
  The Feather's reputed sharpness also made me think they weren't suited for me, but after trying about 10 blades, I found them to be my favorite actually.


----------



## music_man

a straight blade is the most superior imo. you need someone to teach you how to use it to not result in serious injury. people that learn on their own are either lucky or not....... you would be surprised how many barber shops still exist that will be willing to teach anyone interested. de is much better than cartridge but straight is a big step above de. if it is used correctly. i have never used an electric razor once in my life! i am not kidding and i am elderly now.


----------



## Uncle Erik

I taught myself to use a straight back in '93, before internet videos. The advice I got was to shave balloons.  When you can shave one without popping it you're ready to go on. After mastering balloons, I shaved parts of my arms and legs. When that went well, I started shaving my face. I do like straights, however, the maintenance and upkeep take time and a shave lasts around 30 minutes. I can whack the beard out of existence in five minutes with a DE.

Maybe when I retire I'll get back into it.

Also, Feathers are great. I had a bad experience with them at first because my technique wasn't good enough. But now they're my favorites.


----------



## andrewmorio

`I did not start shaving daily until  my thirties. First wash face with warm and MILD face soap(ask your mother). Leave wet. Add Edge GEL cream. Any 2 or 3 multi blade will do. 5-blade is overkill and throwing away good $. At your age you will have soft and sensitive skin. Respect it. Use Edge gel.Girls love it.Wait till you are in your thirties for 5-blade. Shave down,up, R>L ,and L>R. Pay close attention to chin,under,adam's apple,and both sides. Finish with cold water. Dry throughly with clean towel.Don't mess with after shave unless you are a pimp,gay, latino,old sucker,or other creature. I am kidding.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

I still get a bit of irritation with my DE, though I'm still experimenting with how to get the best shave. I didn't realize how important it was to keep rinsing off the blade between strokes. I was too used to disposables where you only really have to rinse when it's becoming annoying. Rinsing regularly with a DE seems to give me a smoother shave. And I don't just mean closer, I mean the motion itself is smoother.
   
  I'm now seriously considering getting my dad a kit for Christmas. He uses cheap disposables. I'm not sure he'd really be interested, though. Food for thought, at least.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> I still get a bit of irritation with my DE, though I'm still experimenting with how to get the best shave. I didn't realize how important it was to keep rinsing off the blade between strokes. I was too used to disposables where you only really have to rinse when it's becoming annoying. Rinsing regularly with a DE seems to give me a smoother shave. And I don't just mean closer, I mean the motion itself is smoother.
> 
> I'm now seriously considering getting my dad a kit for Christmas. He uses cheap disposables. I'm not sure he'd really be interested, though. Food for thought, at least.


 

 How long have you been using? I get the same irritation after a shave, and when you get a little cologne/aftershave it stings a little. I like the pain


----------



## Aevum

Learn to strech your face.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> How long have you been using? I get the same irritation after a shave, and when you get a little cologne/aftershave it stings a little. I like the pain


 

  
  A month or two now? Not overly long. I don't use cologne or aftershave specifically because I don't want to add an irritant.
   
  Quote: 





aevum said:


> Learn to strech your face.


 


  I've always heard you do that with a straight edge but not a DE.


----------



## a:xus

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> I just ordered some basic (read: cheap) stuff to get into wet shaving. What do you all think of my decisions?
> 
> Merkur HD 34c
> Proraso cream (green)
> ...


 


  If you live in Europe you could try out theshavingshack.com . They have a multipack qith 4 different types of blades at a good price. That way you can find your own preferred brand. i went for the cheapest blades, but now I am a little unhappy about the durability. How is the durability of the feathers?


----------



## Bengkia369

today shave of the day...


----------



## music_man

body shop is good stuff. except that they lied about the animals. just read the ingredients. they don't test on animals they just put them in their product :mad:


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

You should double-check that. If they actually put on the bottle that there are no animal products contained therein the FDA can force them to recall all of it as well as force them to pay damages. I know in some cases certain ingredients can be either animal, synthetic or something flora-based instead so unless all it says is not animal tested it's much more likely that they're telling the truth only because of the regulations of behind making such a claim.
   
  Though, that all being said, I'm not so fussed about whether or not animal went into making something I use. I'm more interested in whether or not the creature was made to suffer to any great deal.


----------



## music_man

yes. it says "not tested on animals" it does not say "no animal ingredients". i think most manufactures of products have little control or even know how the animals were treated. which is usually to say cruel. farming for profit is a cruumy business. both for the farmers and animals. it is what it is though. restaurants such as chipotle go to great lengths to make sure animals were treated humanely. or so they say. the joke is that place is owned my mcdonalds!


----------



## music_man

oh lord. i am very sorry to report i just found out horses are not sacred either! this truely saddens me and i cannot believe i did not know this. it is called "shell cordovan" leather. very sad to me indeed. as horses are some of my best friends. i just do not understand how they can sacrifice an animal that commands a very high auction price. i thought that was their saving grace, i guess not :mad:


----------



## Uncle Erik

And horse meat is a popular dish in some European countries, too.

The US banned its sale a few years back, though.

I like horses, too. They're great pets.


----------



## nicholars

I use a braun 6 series electric shaver I got it half price from £189 down to £90 lol...
   
  Ditch the manual razors and get an electric shaver it is about 10000x better lol.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Trolling? Calling trolling.


----------



## ZetsuBozu0012

Been 18 for about half a year now.
   
  I use Gillette's Mach 3 Turbo. I don't really bother with shaving cream; rather, I just leave on my facial wash for a while longer, and use that as a lather.


----------



## revolink24

Just shaved with my Murkur for the first time, and really enjoyed it. Sure, I got a few nicks, and it wasn't the smoothest shave ever, but still no worse than my cartridge shave and generally more pleasant. I'm sure it can only get better.


----------



## music_man

nicholars, assuming you are not trolling you have very different results indeed! most men will find a wet shave far superior. unless it is a laziness factor, for that the electric might win.
i will also add a wet shave gets more superior from cartridge to de to straight. may all here end up at a straight and not cut yourselves along the way!


----------



## Uncle Erik

Electric? Ugh. Nowhere near close enough. A good shave lasts me for 18-24 hours. Electric and cartridges leave me clean for 8-12 hours, at most.

DE accomodates my sloth fairly well, too. Today, I made a quick two pass (WTG and ATG) in the shower with bar soap. Took only about three minutes and it's an acceptable shave. Better than anything I ever got with a Gillette cartridge, for sure.


----------



## Sushisamurai

Mmm... I started out with electric like 8-10 years ago. They're awesome for a quick shave, and especially for those with little facial hair (i'm Asian). But now that I'm older I have to go razor or else i gatta shave every 18 hours. 

I can't imagine you other guys shaving with Mach 3's. I use the gilette fusion, been using for 5 years now. Awesome razor, plus now they got a 5 blade fusion pro, greatest shave ever. I can even shave with just a splash of water and not knick myself. 

I don't use soap, nor have I ever tried to use soap to shave. Call me girly, but I use cleanser to wash my face, I find it does a better job getting the oil and exposes the skin better (in terms of cleanliness and exfoliation). I use to use shaving cream, but shaving gel seems to be less messy and much better (yeah yeah, I use tolsom)


----------



## revolink24

I just switched from a Fusion to a Merkur DE Razor, and the shave is both far better and far cheaper.


----------



## Proglover

No need here (yet) to go for the straight, I'm satisfied with the old Gillette Super Speed with Feathers.
   
  Some goodie stuff came in the mail yesterday:
   

   
   
  The few dollars Turkisch horse hair brushes also came in. I decided to break the brush in with a shave with the long awaited Irish Moos. I had to face lather because I don't have my bowl with me where I am right now. So soaked the brush in mildly hot water, put some of the stick on my face, and put some cream in the brush and began face lathering. It was awful, to be quiet honest; couldn't make a decent lather out of it. Did manage to get a 2 pass shave done (with new soap from the stick for the 2nd pass). 
   
  I'm afraid it was a bit of a let down, the brush did feel nice, i like it being small, but I couldn't get a nice lather. I don't think it's the Irish Moos, a soap/cream that's used and praised, so possibly the brush needs some serious break in...
  I did get an irritation free shave done however.
   
  The Irish Moos scent was nice, but I expected more to be honest, it wasn't really annoying, but I perceived it as a bit of a chemical scent. The aftershave splash was a little bit nicer, but not really 100% my cup of tea.
  The Pinaud Clubman Bay Rum though, fantastic scent for my taste, immediately my favorite so far (beating my favorite Alt Innsbruck)
   
  The puck of Calani Highland Honey soap smells very nice, if it performs, it will be a very nice soap for autumn/winter days.


----------



## cifani090

I keep having problems shaving towards my nose, i always seem to nick myself their. Any solution's?


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

I've only shaved my full face once but I avoided the issue by kind of stretching out my upper lip. That seemed to create enough of a flat surface for me to shave on.


----------



## nicholars

Yes it is partly the lazyness factor.... I dont really mind if I have a bit of stubble and am not really fussed about having a completely clean shave....
   
  Electric shaver = cheaper, easier, less chance of slicing your face... Generally better IMO as long as you dont mind not having a super close chave.... I quite like the stubble look anyway lol.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

There's a difference between controlled, intended stubble and patchy stubble you get from a bad shave. Something to consider.


----------



## nicholars

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> There's a difference between controlled, intended stubble and patchy stubble you get from a bad shave. Something to consider.


 

 But my shaver does not leave any patchy stubble.... It is easier and less painfull to use then a mach 3 etc. and it does a really good job tbh....
   
  It has a long hair trimmer and 3 different heads that cut progressively closer... Although it is not as close as a wet shave overall it is just so much less hassle to use and just generally better imo.
   
  http://shaverreview.co.uk/braun-series-3-390cc-shaver-review/ << that is the one I use...


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Wonder if I should mention how that style of shaver actually pulls the hair and damages your skin...


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> There's a difference between controlled, intended stubble and patchy stubble you get from a bad shave. Something to consider.


 

 Ive always hatted electric razors, they leaved patches of hair, even though you went over your face 15 times. I thought what was next... dont really want to throw away razors every few weeks?... ok, well a vintage metal razor. What better than that and some vintage audio equipment... Nothing!


----------



## imahawki

I didn't read the whole thread but I'll add my two cents.  I'm of the generation that got a free (yeah right) razor from Gillette in the mail for my 16th birthday.  It was the Mach3.  I used that and got razor burn and lots of acne, tried Schick, same, switched to a cheap electric (I was still in high school) same, plus it literally hurt to use, pulling hairs etc.  Over the next decade plus I tried different creams different brands, etc.  I finally got decent comfortable shaves with a REALLY expensive electric and using Lectric Shave (which actually works and does what it says) but I still would occasionally get really hard acne below my skin because of the "tug and hack" nature of electric razors.  I did that for probably 2 years or so. 
   
  But around my 30th birthday I got turned on to DE razors as have already been posted by several members in this thread.  I switched over and haven't looked back.  I now have 3 razors (a Murker HD, an Edwin Jagger, and a Merkur Futur) a whole drawer of blades I rotate through as the mood strikes me, a beautiful Rooney brush, and a half dozen different creams I've found I really like.  I can shave very very quickly when I just need to "get the job done" or take my time and get a baby butt smooth shave every time.  But most importantly my skin is SOOOOO much more healthy and I don't get the hard painful acne.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

That's because disposables and electric razors pull at the hair, damaging the skin. They also cause ingrown hairs since they pull on purpose to cut below the skin line. A DE cuts at the skin line without pulling (unless the blade is dull) thus never an ingrown hair.


----------



## Uncle Erik

I don't like electric razors. They give me terrible razor burn - something I never get with DE.

Stubble is no longer an option for me. I am turning into a graybeard. :eek:

So I have to be cleanshaven and I keep my hair short, too. Cut short, the gray almost passes for blonde, which was my first hair color. Around ten it turned dark. Now I'm working on my third hair color - silver. That's OK; no Grecian Formula here. What worries me is developing Andy Rooney eyebrows. I do love Mr. Rooney, but am not ready to resemble him yet. Give me another 20 years.


----------



## music_man

i was hoping maybe someone here could offer me advice. my facial shave has been outstanding for many years. i have a problem where i do not shave. bad painful ingrown hairs. on my legs,arms,back,chest etc. i am nearly as hairy as a gorilla lol. does anyone know a way i can prevent this? besides shaving my whole body like a bodybuilder which i do not wish to do. i have a very painful one on my right calf right now. it seems there is a different one every couple of months. of course i bath very well. maybe at least a way to relieve them when they occur? thanks


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





music_man said:


> i was hoping maybe someone here could offer me advice. my facial shave has been outstanding for many years. i have a problem where i do not shave. bad painful ingrown hairs. on my legs,arms,back,chest etc. i am nearly as hairy as a gorilla lol. does anyone know a way i can prevent this? besides shaving my whole body like a bodybuilder which i do not wish to do. i have a very painful one on my right calf right now. it seems there is a different one every couple of months. of course i bath very well. maybe at least a way to relieve them when they occur? thanks


 

 Try using a product called "Shave Secret". Might help with those nasty ingrown hairs. I used to get them on my face all the time when I shaved the modern way. That all went away when I started wet shaving.
   
  As for ingrown hairs where you DO NOT shave...now that's a rare problem. I would think you have to get laser or electrolysis for that. You could always try a proper shave prep and shave everywhere and see if it helps when it grows back.


----------



## music_man

i guess i will go shave my whole body. i really did not want to do that because i don't see why a man needs to. plus it is a lot of work as hairy as i am. i think that is the problem, i am very hairy. i think guys with less hair do not have that problem. the joke is i have hair everywhere except my head. i am older though so that happens. i was hoping there was some balm or something i could use with out shaving my legs,chest etc. actually i think i will ask at the apothecary where they have all the skin stuff.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Wow, I've never considered a full body shave. That would take some time and I don't know how often you'd have to do it. I'm lucky that I don't have too much hair.

Instead of shaving, I'd look into different soaps, rubbing down with alcohol/witch hazel, scrubbing down with something that exfoliates, and things along those lines. Maybe go to a day spa for a treatment and see what they recommend.

One problem I have is getting itchy spots on my back. I don't know if this would help, but I'll lay out in the sun for an hour every week or so. UV kills a lot of small stuff, and I also scrub my back with a brush and soap during showers. Soaking in a hot tub also helps a lot. If you don't have access to one, soaking in the bathtub for 30-60 minutes is good, too. I don't know if these would help you, but give them a try if you haven't already.


----------



## music_man

i couldn't shave my whole body but muscle men do. i went to the apothecary like i said and they prepared me a treatment. guess what? she said the two main ingredients are witch hazel and alcohol. it also has sea salt i suppose for exfoliating. plus some other stuff. i just tried it so of course my bump on my leg did not go away yet. maybe in a couple of days if it works.


----------



## John2e

Never Mind


----------



## music_man

this stuff solved my problem after all these years! that place is amazing. real old time chemists preparing concoctions and potions that actually work! i have always wondered if modern science is right lol. i have bought my shaving products and sopas there for decades. i would post a link to their website but i think advertising is not allowed. anyways, on the website you can only get name brands you have to go to the shop to have stuff custom made.


----------



## tool462

I wet shave and will never go back to "new school" shaving.  That is one thing that definitely has not gotten better over the years, the only thing better about modern razors is it is harder to cut yourself. 
   
  I started out with one of these:
http://www.amazon.com/Parker-SR1-Stainless-Straight-Razor/dp/B002PQZEHQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1317557102&sr=8-1
  using Derby blades and it worked very well.  100 blades go for about $8 and I get a closer shave so I personally only have to shave once every 2 or 3 days to look clean so for $8 I can shave for almost a year.  Beats the hell out of the old $8 per refill my Mach whatever was.
   
   
  For Christmas last year my wife got me:
http://www.amazon.com/Dovo-Quality-Hollow-Carbon-Handle/dp/B002P9BP3K/ref=cm_cmu_pg__header
   
  Once you are sure you want to straight razor it up like a real man, an entry level Dovo is probably the best investment.
   
   
  I highly suggest giving it a shot!  At worst you are out the cost of a couple cans of normal shave gel and a pack of razors.  Cheap "shaving soap" and a small bowl are all you need, but you can get by with your current shave gel and have good results, just lacks that extra "cool" factor of soaping up with a brush n' bowl.
   
  For work I occasionally get stuck for several days at a time staying in training centers and when I break out the ol' Dovo and shave kit I get some odd looks and conversations, most people have never even seen a real straight razor.


----------



## firev1

Using a cheapy Philips shaver atm, so, we have shave-fi? O_O


----------



## Uncle Erik

Yes!

Consider trying a double-edged (DE) razor some time. I get better shaves and no skin problems. Costs much less than an electric or cartridge system, too.


----------



## tool462

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> Yes!
> Consider trying a double-edged (DE) razor some time. I get better shaves and no skin problems. Costs much less than an electric or cartridge system, too.


 


  I own a few I got at antique stores, but I went straight to the straight razor.  I need to remember to get some of the DE blades to try out my Parker.


----------



## music_man

if you use a straight as do i. just stick with it. it is the absolute premium shave. the reason it is not more popular is not a lot of people can do it without hurting themselves. you can try the de which is much better than a cartridge but it is still no straight. one who strop's and all(me) is rare now i think. i can say it is to de what de is to cartridges. however de is a lot easier to use. of course straight is even cheaper than de in the long run. once you have a razor,strop,rouge etc. there is no further investment. even though de blades are 25 cents.


----------



## Uncle Erik

If you want to try DE, get a sampler pack of blades from West Coast Shaving or Bullgoose. DE blades are weirdly personal. Like headphones.  You won't know what you like until you try a bunch of them and recommendations aren't relevant. You might hate my favorites. So try a bunch and figure out what you like.

I do want to go back to straights some day. They do give good shaves and I'm not afraid of them. The issue, for me, is maintenance and upkeep. It takes a lot longer than changing a DE blade. Since DE gives me a good shave, I'll stick with it until I have plenty of spare time for honing and stropping.


----------



## firev1

@_@ will give DE a try since my shaver can't really get the job don't, I have quite a lot of facial hair for an Asian.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Yes, give DE a try. Done right, it doesn't even feel like you're shaving. 

Badger & Blade is a great place for more information, too.


----------



## tool462

I noticed that about the replaceable blade straight razor like the inexpensive one I posted up top that got me started.  I really liked the Derby blades, even though only a fraction of the blade is exposed, they seemed a little more forgiving if you made a pass at too much of an angle or something, I didn't get any razor burn at all with those.  I think when I get my upcoming raise at work I may "upgrade" my Dovo full hollow to a higher end one   Not really sure how much better it can be, but I like collecting them.  I'm a sucker for a $5 blade at an antique store. 
   
   
  Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> If you want to try DE, get a sampler pack of blades from West Coast Shaving or Bullgoose. DE blades are weirdly personal. Like headphones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## goldec

Just waiting for my edwin jagger de89 to arrive that I ordered last week. Should be here any day now!
  First DE razor.


----------



## NoiseGUI

This thread reminds me of the hilarity I read in the Onion, right before gillette introduced their 5 blade razor.  Awesome article here.... funny as all he!!.  Thanks to Head-Fi's auto-profanity checkamacholic, you do need to replace the 4 stars in the link to the F-word after you click it (then reload).


----------



## customcoco

the link doesn't work...


----------



## Bengkia369




----------



## Uncle Erik

I was in Bath & Body Works and noticed that Bigelow now comes in a can. Picked one up for Dad - he seems to like it. Still can't get him to try a DE, though he isn't happy with cartridge prices.


----------



## mrflip69

Panasonic Wet/Dry Shaver gets the job done. Simply use it while showering since I need to shave my head anyway. Glad to have a backup Mach 3 though, for those times I forget to charge the shaver and it runs out of batteries mid-way!


----------



## Bengkia369




----------



## DarkAudit

Weapon of choice this month is a '68 Slim Adjustable. NOS Gillette Platinum Plus blades, and Kiss My Face unscented cream.


----------



## Tetsuma

Really tempted to try the Merkur 180 or edwin jagger DE89. Does it matter at entry level anyway?
   
  Anything beats what I have at the moment though (turbo-something or other). I really don't want to have to do short strokes and little reruns, if that makes sense. If a DE razor makes shaving more efficient and closer, than i'm all for it.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> I was in Bath & Body Works and noticed that Bigelow now comes in a can. Picked one up for Dad - he seems to like it. Still can't get him to try a DE, though he isn't happy with cartridge prices.


 

 I just picked up some Bigelow shaving creme and haven't used it yet, but how do you/dad like it? I have from a bar of Williams shaving soap and regular bar soap.


----------



## graywolf

My first choice for shaving creme is definitely Bigelow. I love that cooling effect, tingle. Great lather too. 
  I recommend to try Feather blades if you still haven't. Very sharp, no irritation for me as with other blades, but these are not for beginners though.


----------



## chickpea

Well head-fiers, as a newbie to high quality audio, I am apparently an old hand at high quality shaving. 
   
  I use a Le Grelot Thiers Issard straight razor with cocobolo scales
   

   
  Generally I use Mitchell's Wool Fat shaving soap, as honestly, you just can't get a better shaving soap.
   
  Vintage Blades latigo strop.  Rooney shaving brush.
   
  Sometimes, I use DR Harris Arlington shaving soap and sometimes I used De Vergudle Hand shaving soap.  
   
  Wet shaving changed my life.  I used to hate shaving and have horrible ingrown hairs and irritation everyday.  No more.


----------



## appophylite

I gotta post pictures of my shaving equipment when I get back home, but I did amuse the guys up here at work when I got up a few nights ago and realized that I hadn't bought a can of shaving goo up here for shaving. Unfortunately, per safety regulations, I am required to stay clean shaven up her with minimal stubble. For the sake of speed, I use a Gillette Fusion (my dad got it for free) and canned gel and since I forgot the gel, I went the first day with a dry shave - most painful thing ever. I was able to alleviate the pain last night by using standard soap lather and lathering up about 3-4 times but dang, that Fusion is painful now that I switched to DE!!
   
  In any case, my razors include:
   
  1. Gillette 1970's Adjustable - Not sure of the model name, but it used to be my grandfathers and when he upgraded, he kept it as a backup and gave it to me when he heard I was getting into wet shaving
   
  2. Noble DE razor - Chinese DE razor that grandfather bought for me as an alternative to the Gillette. Honestly, the weight of the Gillette plus its adjustability make it a better fit for me.
   
  3. Gillette Fusion - My dad got if for free and couldn't be arsed with using it so he gave it to me. That was 11 years ago. Ever since I moved to wet shaving, this razor has been relegated to being my razor for use at work where I don't have the time to mess with wet shaving
   
  4. 1980's Hitachi Electric razor - My dad owned this razor in the 80's and gave it to me about the same time as the Fusion in the event that I wanted to try electric razors. It works alright for trimming stubble down, but doesn't do too well otherwise, so I only use it every so often. Battery barely lasts longer than 15 minutes on a single charge, but it still holds a charge and the blades are still sharp enough to cut.


----------



## Battou62

I have been recently introduced to DE wet shaving. This Christmas I received a Merkur long handle safety razor, complete with a badger brush and nice looking stand. It takes a little getting used to but I have been very happy with the experience. I bought a sampler pack of razor blades and am currently torn between the Feathers and the Personna blades. I also use the RazoRock Classic shaving cream and have been getting some wonderful shaves. I got really sick of seeing the outrageous prices they charge for the cartridge shavers, when blades can be had for less than 40 cents per blade.


----------



## nick n

Well about to try the Merkur Futur I just got for the first time tonight with the platinum blades and the Pacific Shaving Company cream. I guess I had better dial it down to 1.5 ish to start and take my time?
  Easy to justify the $ for a quality lasting ( hopefully )piece compared to constantly buying mach 3's. Should pay for itself soon enough.
  No more warp speed like with the Mach3 though . I'm sort of initmidated as the guy said " and you _will_ cut yourself " ha! We'll see.
  Got a spare pack of 10 Merkur Super Platinum blades. How long are these roughly going to last me if someone's tried these exact ones?
   
  well, here I go... got the needle and thread on standby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Success! only one tiny nick, and a few minor areas that seem a bit more difficult to reach due to not pressing as hard I guess. Nice initial wind-burn feeling. I hear that gets better after a few.


----------



## DarkAudit

Was away from my normal gear and had to grab a Fusion from the local mega mart. Did the same three-pass technique I use with my DE's (down/across/up).
   
  TBH, it was no better than what I usually get from my regular stuff. Which this week was a 1960 Adjustable (Fat Boy) and a 1980 NOS Platinum Plus blade.


----------



## OmarCCX

I use a Gillete ProGlide, been shaving for a couple of years now and I still can't grow a full beard which annoys me a lot. So I end up shaving 1 or 2 times every 2 weeks. I hate how my face looks/feels after shaving haha.


----------



## appophylite

I use a DE for shaving at home, but when I'm at work, I don't have the time for prep, so I have been using a Fusion that I got free from my Dad, but I'm fed up of the uselessly expensive cartridges and the fact that they clog up so easily. I was looking at 'downgrading' the 5-blade razor to a 3-blade and I picked up a Schick Hydro3 today because, with the sale price, I got the handle+2 cartridges and an additional pack of cartridges (4) for about 3-4 dollars less than the 4 pack I'd have to buy for the Fusion. Before I crack this sucker open for use, does anyone have any opinions/comparisons of this razor and its performance-cost ratio with reference to the Gillette Mach3?


----------



## flight567

as of right now, i use a gillette tech with what ever blade i've got (it's a DE) works well. i use VDH soap (or what ever i've got lol) and an Omega boar brush. i've also got a 50's super speed. nice shaver!
   
  ps: i'm 16, been shaving since i was 11. my hair is tougher than copper wire... not fun, and just 12 hours after getting a perfect BBS (babys butt smooth (go to badgerandblade.com)) shave i've got stubble again.


----------



## appophylite

Quote:  





> ps: i'm 16, been shaving since i was 11. my hair is tougher than copper wire... not fun, and just 12 hours after getting a perfect BBS (babys butt smooth (go to badgerandblade.com)) shave i've got stubble again.


 


  Tell me about it  I have a moustache and it really did start growing in around 10-11. I took a lot of crap for it until I graduated high school and everyone realized that the goatees it took them a month to develop sprouted onto my face within a week


----------



## mikop

damn you head-fi...  
   
  I am using Panasonic 4 blade wet/dry electric but am looking at various sites for razors etc (seems like Merkur is popular here... lots of model #.... and still looking through the thread for other suggestions... is there a real appreciable difference between a $60 brush and a $300 ones... all badger hair.)
   
  so many questions and so many optiosn ...


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Like audio, I think it's a bit of difference and a bit of wishful thinking making up the rest, and this is someone who just spent $650 on headphones. Is a $300 brush really $250 better than the $50? Honestly? Probably not. To be honest, I find my $50 badger brush works just fine for what I want it to do.


----------



## ZetsuBozu0012

... I'm beginning to suspect that many Head-Fi'ers are actually individuals with an innate tendency to strive for perfection in a variety of fields. I know that this post is quite a bit off-topic but... maybe extreme audiophiles actually have minor personality disorders? Maybe Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder, though that sounds a bit extreme, haha.
   
  Coffee, shaving, cooking: name it, there's a thread here on Head-Fi about it )

 Anyway, so as to avoid making this post completely irrelevant to the thread, can anyone recommend a good aftershave lotion for a college kid on a tight budget? Thanks


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





mikop said:


> damn you head-fi...
> 
> I am using Panasonic 4 blade wet/dry electric but am looking at various sites for razors etc (seems like Merkur is popular here... lots of model #.... and still looking through the thread for other suggestions... *is there a real appreciable difference between a $60 brush and a $300 ones... all badger hair.*)
> 
> so many questions and so many optiosn ...


 

 I use the same brushes my grandfather uses in India to this date (he actually purchases them for me in prep for my trips to India. They cost Rs 50-60 apiece (Little more than $1). I have yet to have any real problem with them and have noted minimal difference between this one and the ones I can buy directly in my local grocery store for $10 with the sole exception of a substantially cheaper grade of plastic handle.


----------



## mikop

Darn, just spent a little over $300  on Merkur 34C, some silvertip badger brush, a georgetown scuttle, some stand, some sample blades and a couple of different cream etc
  A little more than I planned/needed to start, but I would like to not have to think about "upgrades" anytime soon  *cross fingers*


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





zetsubozu0012 said:


> Anyway, so as to avoid making this post completely irrelevant to the thread, can anyone recommend a good aftershave lotion for a college kid on a tight budget? Thanks


 

 Make your own!


----------



## mikop

Ah, most of my shaving gear arrived today, just in time for my Friday night shave   Hopefully I don't go out with a chewed up face 
   

   
  Just have to be patient and wait a few weeks for my scuttle... and possibly pick up some more cream/after shave etc etc.


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





mikop said:


> Hopefully I don't go out with a chewed up face


 


  If you haven't already, grab yourself a styptic pencil. You can get a nice cheap one for little under/over a dollar at your local Walmart. Works really well at cleaning up nicks quickly!


----------



## mikop

Thanks, ordered a few from amazon. Will  grab some locally if I drop by one of the stores.
   
  Did only 2 pass tonight. nicked myself once and it wasn't bad.  
   
  There is definitely room for improvement as far as my technique is concerned, but wow, even tho it wasn't a BBS shave, it was so refreshing that I definitely feel like a million buck coming out of it. It is like putting your game face on.
   
  Thanks everyone for your help. I have read through the thread many time for inspiration. Even after just 1 shave, I am definitely a convert!


----------



## Battou62

Quote: 





mikop said:


> Ah, most of my shaving gear arrived today, just in time for my Friday night shave   Hopefully I don't go out with a chewed up face
> 
> 
> 
> Just have to be patient and wait a few weeks for my scuttle... and possibly pick up some more cream/after shave etc etc.


 

 I recommend trying the red box Personna Blades as well. They are my current favorites next to the feather blades


----------



## Lou Erickson

Most weekdays I'm in a hurry and shave with a norelco electric.  I shouldn't, it's awful.
   
  When I have time, I use a double-edge much like what you show there.
   
   
  I like both the lavender and the Proraso, just as you have there, too.  Good choices.
   
  That's about a year's worth of equipment, too, maybe more.  I discovered that if I bought that much, some of it went bad before I used it.
   
  I'll suggest the "Signature" shaving cream from Nancy Boy as being very nice.
   
  I liked Trumper's Coral Skin Food for an aftershave.  Very gentle and no alcohol.  It's rose scented, but that clears in a minute or two.  They do a lime that's the same stuff but a different scent.
   
  I usually use the no-name cheapie blades from the drugstore; they work well enough and are cheap.  When shaving every day, a single blade lasts a week, and they're less than a dollar each.  Compare that to the five-blade monsters!
   
  Must get back to it.  My face will thank me.


----------



## nick n

Been using the Pacific Shaving Company Shaving Oil solo and also in combination with their cream. The oil, honestly you only use maybe 10-12 drops almost nothing, but it works excellent. Cheap ( ~$7 Canadian ) and lasts for a crazily long time. Organic also like their other products.
   
  Give it a shot it should also be especially effective with an electric. I use the Merkur safety with it..


----------



## DefQon

Gotta love this thread.


----------



## nick n

you know with the obsessive nature of this entire forum, there has to be someone in this thread who uses a pyramid for tweaking their blades, it's been proven to work, but  I want a first hand experience.


----------



## Long813

I never go clean shaven, hate the look. I shave the neck with a straight blade (5 blade of something) every 3 days, beard trimmer the face when I rid of the beard.
  Rocking a beard right now, so simple to just clean up the neck.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





long813 said:


> I never go clean shaven, hate the look. I shave the neck with a straight blade (5 blade of something) every 3 days, beard trimmer the face when I rid of the beard.
> Rocking a beard right now, so simple to just clean up the neck.


 

  
  This is what I do as well, only I use a safety razor (Merkur 150 with feathers). Now that I've figured out how to properly use it I get significantly less irritation and bumps. As in none. At least, when I do it right. When I don't it's still not as bad as a normal disposable shave.


----------



## Szadzik

Being a gadget geek I use another gadget 790cc. Clean-shaven rather than Wham-style


----------



## mikop

A few more shaving stuff arrived in the last few days.
  A lot of the purchases were based on member recommendation.
   

   
  Pretty sure I am done with blades/soap/cream/etc for the next few months at least. I think I have a good sample of various products and hopefully in the next few months I will be able to find out what I prefer and a little variety doesn't hurt.
   
  My Georgetown Pottery Scuttle also shipped and is estimated for delivery next week, should be neat.


----------



## Bengkia369

my fav shaving gear
  BRW Bull Mastiff w Vintage Gillette NEW long comb
  Semogue LE2011
  MWF
  4711 ASL


----------



## lungStruck

Cheap electric shaver for me, couple times a week.  I should shave every day, but it irritates my skin like crazy.


----------



## Lou Erickson

Quote: 





lungstruck said:


> Cheap electric shaver for me, couple times a week.  I should shave every day, but it irritates my skin like crazy.


 
   
  Take some time and give wet shaving a try, particularly with a double-edged razor.  It sounds odd, but it gives a much better shave with a lot less irritation.  At least that's my experience, and I think I've seen several others here say it.
   
  There's a bunch of gear and stuff to buy, too, if you want.  Or not; a simple razor and blades, an inexpensive boar brush, shaving soap or cream (I prefer cream), and a styptic pencil and you're set.
   
  One thing I noticed is that the double-edged blades are far less expensive than the multi-blade disposables, too.


----------



## lungStruck

Quote: 





lou erickson said:


> Take some time and give wet shaving a try, particularly with a double-edged razor.  It sounds odd, but it gives a much better shave with a lot less irritation.  At least that's my experience, and I think I've seen several others here say it.


 
   

 I really should.  I haven't wet-shaved since I was a teenager.  The electric used to be okay but in recent years my skin just hate it.  One of these days I'll have to try it again.


----------



## lungStruck

Quote: 





bengkia369 said:


> my fav shaving gear
> BRW Bull Mastiff w Vintage Gillette NEW long comb
> Semogue LE2011
> MWF
> 4711 ASL


 
   

 Cool photo!


----------



## Makiah S

Whoa, is that a Safety Razor you have there :O very Jealous I am
   
  Sadly I got hairy gene's from both sides of my Family, so if I shave in the morning I got 5'o clock shadow at like 3-4pm xD [and I'm 18 >.>]
   
  but I have a crappy Throw away razor [Gelleate Good News [3blades] which I actually do like, got as a recomendation from my older cuz] I usually shave Dry [I'm always in a hurry] but Barbasol is enjoyable when I have the time
   
  And I'd LOVE to learn how to use a str8 razor or get a Safety Razor so I can get a NICE close shave, plus I'd be able to look forward to my shave so xD I'd finally invest in some face skin care products [although I don't cut my self often, and when I do I have that White Nick Stick]
   
  But AHH a shaving thread  much respect for the community here!


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





bengkia369 said:


> my fav shaving gear
> BRW Bull Mastiff w Vintage Gillette NEW long comb
> Semogue LE2011
> MWF
> 4711 ASL


 
   
  Nice!
   
  I designed the American Bull Mastiff razor and had Bob make it for me. It's the best shaver I have too!


----------



## Makiah S

:O sounds most epic... thanks for giving this a name. I think I'll look into this little fellow today :3


----------



## Battou62

I ordered some alum, Clubman aftershave, and some Cella shave cream last night from westcoastshaving. Looking forward to my next shave


----------



## Long813

Quote: 





mshenay said:


> Whoa, is that a Safety Razor you have there :O very Jealous I am
> 
> Sadly I got hairy gene's from both sides of my Family, so if I shave in the morning I got 5'o clock shadow at like 3-4pm xD [and I'm 18 >.>]
> 
> ...


 

 Trying shaving in the shower for an easy fix, even without shaving cream, the heat and moisture will open the pores, giving you a closer shave and should irritate you less. I do it all the time. I've gotten pretty good at it as well, so I hardly need to look in a mirror for touch ups anymore.


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





long813 said:


> Trying shaving in the shower for an easy fix, even without shaving cream, the heat and moisture will open the pores, giving you a closer shave and should irritate you less. I do it all the time. I've gotten pretty good at it as well, so I hardly need to look in a mirror for touch ups anymore.


 
  Yeah!
   
  I also recommend putting on some hair conditioner and leaving it on during your shower. Right before you lather up, rinse it off, then lather and shave. AWESOME!


----------



## hisnibs

For cella, I usually find that I have to load up at least 1.5X as much as the omega soap to get relatively the same amount of lather. I face lather in case you were wondering. For those who are starting DE shaving, would suggest a gillette superspeed with astra blades. Pretty forgiving setup for a bbs.


----------



## dpeg512

wow, I never knew how bad my shaving habits were:
   
  I got the 5-blade gillette in the mail as a promo, and I just stuck with it. Yeah, I found 5 blades to be annoyingly bulky, but the flip side has a single edge for detailing, so that works fine. While the blades are expensive, but I don't buy them too often, and I use each set as much as I can. I eventually upgraded to the electric model, which just includes a water-proof design with a tiny motor, the vibrations reduce friction. If I have time i shave in the shower, but in a rush, I just wet the blades (in a hurry i have skipped that too). While yeah that cuts a bit, it gets the job done so I can get to class.
   
  I recently got a styler too (yes from gillette, again) which has 3 size combs on an electric blade. Think what they use when you get a buzz cut. I like it for trimming the back of my hair too (i have superbly messy hair, but the back gets just way too messy when it grows little rat tail), so I keep that shorter now. I also use the styler to trim my beard, I've adopted some sort of a chin-strap that wraps to the just over edge of my jaw/face.
   
   
  Now I never clean-shave my face unless I need to present or have interview, I think it looks odd on me, but I feel like I can't look too much like a bum when I'm talking to a Dr. about working on his research over summer.


----------



## Huxley

I have quite a bit of shaving gear, plus various straights and stones.
   
  But if im honest i mainly use my slant or r41 with tobs rose cream, and my new forest tubby 1 brush.
   
  And yes i am on b&b


----------



## Battou62

My Cella and Clubman arrived last night, and I had a very good shave. I am really liking the smell of the Clubman, and the Cella performed well also. I am still trying to get the hang of shaving with Feather blades. Sometimes I get wonderful, effortless shaves from them, and other times I get irritation and weepers


----------



## hisnibs

make sure your angle of attack is correct and exert no pressure. Let the weight of the shaver do the work for you. A way to ensure the proper angle is to place the head of the shave at right angles to your face and then gently tilt the shaver until the blade barely touches your face. Also, make sure that you are lathering correctly and if you are new to de shaving, I would suggest doing at 2 with the grain passes.
   
  edit: Feathers slices and dices my face. Much prefer the astras


----------



## Penarin

Hot shower.  Step out and lather up.  Let the shaving cream sit on your face for a minute or two.  Shave.  Rinse face with cold water.
   
  Taking the shower first and letting the shaving cream sit for a bit seems to help make for a much easier shave.  The cold water at the end feels nice.
   
  YMMV


----------



## Bengkia369

My new Dovo razor/brush stand to house my fav razor and brush!


----------



## SiBurning




----------



## Lou Erickson

I'd been using Geo. Trumper's lavendar shave cream with good results, but picked up a little container of Art Of Shaving's shaving cream.  Lathers up pretty well, and gives a good shave.  I like that I can get it locally, and haven't found the Trumper's anywhere in town.  I don't like how the Art of Shaving smells as well as I like the Trumper's.
   
  I'm using no-name cheap blades from the drugstore (the ones in the steel and plastic case that everyone has under their own name) and am considering trying some others.  Had some of the Merkur blades and didn't find them worth the trouble of ordering versus the cheapies.


----------



## SiBurning

I don't care much for AoS cream, but their soap is top shelf. (Not the scent, though. The lemon's the least artificial scent.) Made by Valobra (or whoever also makes that)


----------



## mikop

I received this a while ago but haven't bothered to take a pic till today.
   
  Georgetown Pottery G5 Shaving Scuttle Mug in Ivory and Green Oribe
  Looks very pretty, well done!


----------



## tool462

Very nice mug!  I just figured out what I am going to tell my sister I want for my birthday (she does lots of clay pottery work) never even thought about it.
   
  Updated from my post about a year ago, finally got around to trying my old safety razor I picked up at antique store (I usually just collect straight razors) and like it alot.  I just do one pass with my Dovo straight razor and get a perfect shave, but I can do a two pass shave with the "Clog Pruf Micromatic" single edge safety in much less time and get a pretty solid shave.  Zero irritation with it either.  So during the work week I use the safety for speed sake, and weekends I usually use the old Dovo.
   
   
  On another note, if anyone has a heavy double edge they might want to sell, shoot me a PM.


----------



## figgie

I use a straight Razor
   
  have two
   
  One is one of the last authentic Mother of Pearl Dovo stainless steel straight razor. It is a beauty. The edge on it sucks,
   
  My Primary one is a Dovo faux tortoise shell carbon steel blade. That is my primary razor. Love it. Had it already 10 years. Still shaves closer than anything to include the 5 blade Fusion stuff. I shave today and won't get five o'clock shadow until the following day. No razer burn. No razor bumps. Steel against face with zero safety feature = MANLY. 
   
  PS. I have never knicked, cut, sliced or any other nonesense with a straight razor. Used to knick all the time with the Fusion blades.


----------



## HappyScrappy

How often would anyone change the blades in an electric?  Something like a high end Philishave?


----------



## Maverickmonk

When my parents were getting excited today over a newspaper cupon of 30$ for a 24 pack of Gillette blades being a good buy, I decided enough is enough:
   
  A Merkur 23C, along with a 25ct of Derby blades, and a 30ct of Dorco blades are on their way to me now, and for only ~$10 more than that 24ct of Gillette Mach 3 cartridges.
   
  I'm sort of nervous, sort of excited


----------



## tool462

Quote: 





maverickmonk said:


> When my parents were getting excited today over a newspaper cupon of 30$ for a 24 pack of Gillette blades being a good buy, I decided enough is enough:
> 
> A Merkur 23C, along with a 25ct of Derby blades, and a 30ct of Dorco blades are on their way to me now, and for only ~$10 more than that 24ct of Gillette Mach 3 cartridges.
> 
> I'm sort of nervous, sort of excited


 
   
  Woo!  Dorco and Derby are good "beginner" blades so you'll do fine.  Take your time and stick to single pass until you get good at it.  Shave after you shower for easiest/smoothest learning experience.  If possible (depending on your work etc) let it go for a day or two longer than usual as it's a bit easier to shave when you have a few days growth in my opinion.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

So i finally last weekend used my last cartridge, so i decided to jump in to this whole DE thing, in an attempt to irritate my skin less and to save some money. Bought myself a merkur 1904 classic and 50 feather blades. Today i did my first shave. Last night i had opened everything up and put in one of the feathers, but decided against it this morning, so i put the Merkur blade that came with the razor in for this first shave. I dont have a bowl, or fancy cream or a brush or anything. I just used the same barbasol ive always used, and i loved it  great shave, didnt really take any longer than before, and i got a better shave, took two with the grain passes. 

 Way better than my Gillette Fusion Proglide jobby! now i just need the rest of the stuff, fancy shaving cream, brush and lather bowl to see how much better it can get.


----------



## Maverickmonk

Been shaving all week with my Merkur 23c. Wow, I'm loving it. Smooth shave, and I can get away with a cross-grain pass followed by an against-the-grain pass as long as I don't let it get too thick between shaves. I haven't nicked myself once, and I'm loving the close shave!


----------



## cokeyed

Quote: 





penarin said:


> Hot shower.  Step out and lather up.  Let the shaving cream sit on your face for a minute or two.  Shave.  Rinse face with cold water.
> 
> Taking the shower first and letting the shaving cream sit for a bit seems to help make for a much easier shave.  The cold water at the end feels nice.
> 
> YMMV


 
   Seconded


----------



## Posam

So if I went from my mach3 to a safety razor could I still use regular old Barbsol aloe I use? What should I look for in a safety razor?


----------



## tool462

Quote: 





posam said:


> So if I went from my mach3 to a safety razor could I still use regular old Barbsol aloe I use? What should I look for in a safety razor?


 
  Certainly can!  I use Barbasol sometimes just because it's cool, I just shoot some into my shaving mug and use my brush to apply it, but you wouldn't have to do that of course.
   
  Safety razor shopping is just finding something you think you'll like.  Amazon has good reviews of blades, you probably don't want something that people refer to as "aggressive" for when you are just starting out.
   
  I'm a proponent of shopping at your local antique stores and thrift stores for razors, they are FAR cheaper and you get the same one as you might get online, just an older manufactured one.  It's not like the newer ones use any better technology 
   
  Standard Gem "Clogpruf" and the basic Gillette's and Merkur's usually go for around $3-8 around here (Northern Minnesota) at stores, I often come away with a few good condition ones just for fun because they are so cheap, then they hit the eBay after I try them out.
   
  You want something comfortable in your hand, if you have large or "unpracticed" hands you might find a long handled razor to feel "right" for you.  If you have course whiskers a heavy razor will help shave close without forcing you to add pressure.  With these razors you don't want to be using pressure, just glide the razor and let it do the work!


----------



## David

If going for old stuff, I can highly recommend a Gillette Superspeed 1947-ish onward.
   
  Brilliantly well made, the mechanism is likely to be almost as good as new.  Twist the handle, and the top opens up like a hatch. (Come to think of it, it's worth getting it for that... And doing the Marineville attack drums when you are changing blades - however that might be only me...)
   
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E06cNv55jTs
   
  Modern incarnations may be less mechanically sophisticated. You screw and stack the handle / blade / top through together like the inside of a cafetiere. (Not that there is anything wrong with that. I just like doors.)
   
  And the Superspeed is very user friendly. You really have to be going for it in a very cack-handed fashion to end up with the "unsuccessful suicide" look.
   
  Moving from venetian blinds, prepare yourself for blades that last longer, cost bugger-all and don't clog up (or if they do, they clear incredibly easily.)
   
  Welcome to the club.


----------



## LFF

For those of you who are looking for a custom made but affordable vintage razor....look no further than Bob's Razors! I own two and they are the best razors I have!
   
  https://sites.google.com/site/bobsrazorworks/razor-handles


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





lff said:


> For those of you who are looking for a custom made but affordable vintage razor....look no further than Bob's Razors! I own two and they are the best razors I have!
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/bobsrazorworks/razor-handles


 

 Fantastic! Just what I needed to get into safety razors.
   
  thanks a lot LFF


----------



## tool462

My wallet is thankful that the three I immediately fell in love with were all sold


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> Fantastic! Just what I needed to get into safety razors.
> 
> thanks a lot LFF


 

 You're very welcome!!
   
   
  Quote: 





tool462 said:


> My wallet is thankful that the three I immediately fell in love with were all sold


 
   
  No worries! He can always make one for you. Contact him. He did a custom design for me which I named "The American Bulldog". Awesome razor!


----------



## rawrster

That advice you have about the conditioner is great LFF! I just did that and had an amazing shave. Of course I'm usually in a rush so usually don't warm up the beard area and just put the lather on so trying to shave at night where I can take my time 
   
  A quick question however. What do different DE razors do where one is better than another? I have some old gillete razor that I don't know the model of but been thinking of getting an edwin jagger de89L when my blades run out (which is pretty soon) and 50 or 100 pack of feather blades.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> That advice you have about the conditioner is great LFF! I just did that and had an amazing shave. Of course I'm usually in a rush so usually don't warm up the beard area and just put the lather on so trying to shave at night where I can take my time
> 
> A quick question however. What do different DE razors do where one is better than another? I have some old gillete razor that I don't know the model of but been thinking of getting an edwin jagger de89L when my blades run out (which is pretty soon) and 50 or 100 pack of feather blades.


 
   
   The handles don't really effect the shave, I'd say. It's kind of whatever feels good in your hand. The heads do matter as it's about how close the blade is and how protected you are. Less protection means a closer shave but greater possibility you'll cut yourself.
   
  I'd say the biggest difference is the blades. I bought a combo pack to drive a bunch of different ones and I found the Derby and the Feathers were the best for me. Which blades I use do seem to make a difference in how good my shave is.


----------



## rawrster

Thanks for the explanation.
   
  I went to buy some soap yesterday and I was thinking the store was cash only so I asked one of the workers if they took credit and a purchase of soap turned into some blades and I got the Edwin Jagger DE89L I been meaning to get for some time now. The DE89L shaves so much smoother than the one I was using so I cleaned it up and put it away. For a little bit under $40 for the razor it was well worth it. Also it turned out to be a bit cheaper than what I would have if I bought it from west coast shaving like I intended so I saved a few bucks along the way


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





lff said:


> You're very welcome!!
> 
> 
> 
> No worries! He can always make one for you. Contact him. He did a custom design for me which I named "The American Bulldog". Awesome razor!


 

 I tried to shoot him an e-mail twice today but I always get a failure notice back, is there any other way to contact him?


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> That advice you have about the conditioner is great LFF! I just did that and had an amazing shave. Of course I'm usually in a rush so usually don't warm up the beard area and just put the lather on so trying to shave at night where I can take my time
> 
> A quick question however. What do different DE razors do where one is better than another? I have some old gillete razor that I don't know the model of but been thinking of getting an edwin jagger de89L when my blades run out (which is pretty soon) and 50 or 100 pack of feather blades.


 
   
  Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> The handles don't really effect the shave, I'd say. It's kind of whatever feels good in your hand. The heads do matter as it's about how close the blade is and how protected you are. Less protection means a closer shave but greater possibility you'll cut yourself.
> 
> I'd say the biggest difference is the blades. I bought a combo pack to drive a bunch of different ones and I found the Derby and the Feathers were the best for me. Which blades I use do seem to make a difference in how good my shave is.


 

 Handles do affect the shave. They provide balance and stability to the head of the razor. However, it's a small percentage of the shave.
   
  The heads and razors are the ones that impact the shave the most.
   
  The heads are important as they determine the gap and angle that the razor will hit your skin at. Also, the better plated the head is, the smoother of a shave you will get. I use my grandfather's Gillette Tech all the time. After buying a new one, I decided to stop using it and send it off to get replated. OMG!! When I got it back it not only look brand new but shaved better than my new razor. After that experience, I decided to only buy old Gillette razors that will be or have been replated. The plating make a HUGE difference in the amount of drag your get when doing your second and last pass.
   
  The razors are *the *most important as the sharpness and thickness will determine how close of a shave you will get and how much or how little irritation you get. I, like DougofTheAbaci, found Derby and Feathers to work the very best. I'd also like to add these Shark Stainless to the best of list. Feathers can be pricey but I found those sharks to be just as sharp and just as good at a much better price. Moreover, I find I can get 6 - 12 GREAT shaves from one Shark blade.

 EDIT: And don't forget to order your Horse Hair Brush!!!  It's cheap and works awesome!! As an added bonus, the hair is part of the grooming process for horses and doesn't hurt the animal in anyway....unlike Badger hair. If you want a fancier brush, look at the Vie Long horse hair brushes.


----------



## Lou Erickson

I'm glad to see some new people trying wet shaving, and glad to hear you're having good results!
   
  A good badger brush will work better than cheaper boar or even cheaper horse hair brushes.  Badger brushes hold water and keep the lather better.  You don't need the ultra-fine top shelf ones, at least in my experience.  It's way easy to overspend on the high end brushes; any badger brush will do.
   
  I think the blades make the most difference, then the head, then the handle.  I prefer a longer handle and find the vintage Gilette handles too short.  It's not a huge deal, though.  I use a Merkur 25C most of the time, as it's pretty much bulletproof.
   
  I'd suggest a package of several kinds of blades to experiment with.  I picked up some from Lee's Razors and am trying the different brands.  So far, Feather is best for my bristles but the Wilkinson Sword is pretty nice too.
   
  Even experimenting, it's cheaper than the disposable, and I don't wind up with all the ingrown hairs that the electric gives.


----------



## LFF

So...do any of you gents have a travel shaving kit?
   
  I've been thinking of making one ala Gillette combination set.


----------



## tool462

The GEM I shave with currently was from a travel kit, but the kit was pretty destroyed when I found it at an antique store.  The razor itself was in remarkable condition, I think the box was stored somewhere quite damp, but no rust anywhere on the razor.
   
  If I get a job that allows more than my all too short weekends, I'll need to look around for a vintage kit.
   
  I'll gladly buy as many as they'll sell me of those kits for $12 though


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





tool462 said:


> The GEM I shave with currently was from a travel kit, but the kit was pretty destroyed when I found it at an antique store.  The razor itself was in remarkable condition, I think the box was stored somewhere quite damp, but no rust anywhere on the razor.
> 
> If I get a job that allows more than my all too short weekends, I'll need to look around for a vintage kit.
> 
> I'll gladly buy as many as they'll sell me of those kits for $12 though


 

 $12 bucks sounds cheap now but if you adjust for inflation, that kit would sell for ~$170.00 now.
   
  If it was in brand new shape, I'd pay $170 for one.


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> Fantastic! Just what I needed to get into safety razors.
> 
> thanks a lot LFF


 
   
  Sad to say that the gent who made those beautiful razors passed away earlier this year.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  His razors are now quite the coveted items.


----------



## Lou Erickson

Quote: 





lff said:


> So...do any of you gents have a travel shaving kit?


 
   
  I have traveled with my DE, but don't have a special kit.  I took a tube of shaving cream, my DE razor, and my brush.  I wrapped the brush and razor in a washcloth, and then tucked them in my regular kit.  Worked fine.  If you're really worried about it, take the blade out first.  I didn't and didn't have trouble.
   
  Brushes are tougher than they look, and as long as you don't leave them wrapped up, wet, for days they'll be fine.  I dried it off with a towel so it was only a little damp, wrapped it up, and was good to go.
   
  I haven't managed to shave on the train yet, although I noticed the restrooms have a slot for razor blades.  I wonder how many they get these days.    I don't think I'd be brave enough to shave with the DE on a moving train.


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





lff said:


> Sad to say that the gent who made those beautiful razors passed away earlier this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks for your reply. 
   
  It's sad to hear, this man had such a talent...


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> It's sad to hear, this man had such a talent...


 

 Indeed. I've been bummed since I heard about it. He was such a gentleman and a fair trader.
   
  His passing brought a MAJOR loss of talent to the wet shaving community.


----------



## customcoco

So I've just got my new mühle r89, 5 derbys 5 wilkinsons and some cream.
   
  I'm pretty satisfied with the razor, but I'm very disappointed by castle forbes sandalwood cream. I'm glad I've only bought it in travel size...


----------



## Lou Erickson

The travel size is a good way to try different creams, yes.  I've just bought the full sized tub of the Geo. F. Trumper's Violet cream, cause I've tried a bunch of the others and keep coming back to this one.
   
  I was sick last week and hadn't shaved in five days.  Getting pretty beardy.  The old electric razor would have melted, but the DE had no trouble at all.  A new Feather blade, hot water, the trusty brush, and some cream, and I was good to go.


----------



## ChipZ

Am waiting on an Edwin Jagger de89l which probably will arrive next week. Also ordered an Edwin Jagger best badger brush.
   
  I am 19 years old and currently shaving with a gillette fusion(appeared for free in the mail one day...). When the canned shaving foam thingy were out mom recommended me to get something better for my skin so I bought American Crew Moisturizing Shave cream which gave better shaves with a completely worn out blade than the canned stuff did with a new one.
   
  Looking forward to try out DE shaving.


----------



## customcoco

chipz said:


> Am waiting on an Edwin Jagger de89l which probably will arrive next week. Also ordered an Edwin Jagger best badger brush.
> 
> I am 19 years old and currently shaving with a gillette fusion(appeared for free in the mail one day...). When the canned shaving foam thingy were out mom recommended me to get something better for my skin so I bought American Crew Moisturizing Shave cream which gave better shaves with a completely worn out blade than the canned stuff did with a new one.
> 
> Looking forward to try out DE shaving.




Great ! What blades have you ordered? Keep us posted. 

To everyone here : 

I'm looking to buy a soap. something with a warm, spicy scent and some moisturizing properties. 

What would you recommend to me?


----------



## ChipZ

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> Great ! What blades have you ordered? Keep us posted.
> To everyone here :
> I'm looking to buy a soap. something with a warm, spicy scent and some moisturizing properties.
> What would you recommend to me?


 
  5 Derby blades come with the razor and I have ordered a sample pack of ebay that probably will take a little longer than the razor to arrive.


----------



## ChipZ

Package arrived today! First impression of the razor: Wow, quality..
  If I'm not too lazy I'll probably take a shower soon and then try it out.
   
  Edit: First shave accomplished! My best shave ever (If you count out the spots I missed..) even though my technique probably sucks. I did 2 passes, with and against and it is the first time I have gotten a silky smooth (to quote The Zohan) cheek.
  Bye bye Gillette, never again...
   
  Dilemma: Want to shave again but there's no beard to shave off


----------



## tool462

Quote: 





chipz said:


> Package arrived today! First impression of the razor: Wow, quality..
> If I'm not too lazy I'll probably take a shower soon and then try it out.
> 
> Edit: First shave accomplished! My best shave ever (If you count out the spots I missed..) even though my technique probably sucks. I did 2 passes, with and against and it is the first time I have gotten a silky smooth (to quote The Zohan) cheek.
> ...


 
   
  Nice!  It is a funny feeling actually WANTING to get in and shave isn't it?  I only shave every 2nd or 3rd day but love doing so.  Even if I had a job that I had to be shaved every day, with the closeness from using a real razor I could easily get away with shaving only on Mon/Wed/Fri and looking fresh every day.
   
  Quote: 





customcoco said:


> Great ! What blades have you ordered? Keep us posted.
> To everyone here :
> I'm looking to buy a soap. something with a warm, spicy scent and some moisturizing properties.
> What would you recommend to me?


 
   
   
  Check eBay for hand made soaps, they are a) super cheap b) tons of variety and c) most sellers will send you extras if you ask to try some of their other stuff.
   
  I haven't looked in awhile but I got some for $2 each, cheap enough to toss out if you don't like it.


----------



## customcoco

I shaved with Taylor's jermyn street soap today... hmm, what a wonderful soap... gobs and gobs of thick, creamy lather.. and that scent..


----------



## ChipZ

Quote: 





tool462 said:


> Nice!  It is a funny feeling actually WANTING to get in and shave isn't it?  I only shave every 2nd or 3rd day but love doing so.  Even if I had a job that I had to be shaved every day, with the closeness from using a real razor I could easily get away with shaving only on Mon/Wed/Fri and looking fresh every day.


 
  Yeah, I have shaved more times in the last week than the last month


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





tool462 said:


>


 
  Thanks for the advice, I just noticed your post today somehow... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I'm going to buy some sample pucks from Sue at honeybee spa..


----------



## AppleheadMay

L'Occitane shaving soap in a bowl with Da Vinci real badger-hair brush, Gilette proglide 5 blade (manual, hate powered) and L'Occitane Cade After-Shave Balm.
   
  Can't stand elctric shave by the way, I don't feel shaved at all when using that.


----------



## customcoco

appleheadmay said:


> L'Occitane shaving soap in a bowl with Da Vinci real badger-hair brush, Gilette proglide 5 blade (manual, hate powered) and L'Occitane Cade After-Shave Balm.
> 
> Can't stand elctric shave by the way, I don't feel shaved at all when using that.




It's nice to see that you're back on Head-Fi AppleheadMay 

I'm going to buy a puck of l'occitane soap, I like the idea of having some cold cream already into the soap... 

I have a puck of l'institut karité on order and some Provence santé yet to buy.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Ah, I wasn't really gone, just haven't been using headphones much lately, I'm having a speaker time atm.
  And not buying much headphone gear as well, spending too much on bikes as you know. 
   
  Yep, most products with Karite butter are good stuff. My wife uses products with Karite for her hair.
   
  I have been looking evreywhere for a perfume and deo lately: Tuscany by Aramis. Have been using that for over 20 years and always had a nice stock on hand. But it seems like Tuscany isn't made anymore. Same thing in Paris? Else I'd get on my bike and buy a backpack full of the stuff. Once I like something like that I usually stick to it for life. Perfume, shaving soap, shampoo, ... you name it.


----------



## customcoco

appleheadmay said:


> Yep, most products with Karite butter are good stuff. My wife uses products with Karite for her hair.
> 
> Same thing in Paris? Else I'd get on my bike and buy a backpack full of the stuff. Once I like something like that I usually stick to it for life. Perfume, shaving soap, shampoo, ... you name it.




Yeah, sadly my order has been delayed so I'll have to shave with the taylor today... Or maybe the cream..

Well, I didn't know that brand, a quick look on amazon led me to find the perfume but not the deo.

Have you tried to contact Aramis?


----------



## AppleheadMay

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> Yeah, sadly my order has been delayed so I'll have to shave with the taylor today... Or maybe the cream..
> 
> Well, I didn't know that brand, a quick on amazon led me to find the perfume but not the deo.
> 
> Have you tried to contact Aramis?


 
   
  Just received a small puck of Da Vinci soap. Wanted to try it since their brush is top quality. The packaging doesn't look too promising though, but we'll see tomorrow morning.
   
  Seems like Aramis, formerly a British company has been taken over by the Estee Lauder group.
  I just sent them a mail, thanks for the tip!
   
  Tuscany is just about the best male fragrance I ever smelled, something that would smell somewhat in the same trend but not quite is Cacharel pour Homme if you know that one.
  A bit too much for summertime though, I use the standard Boss fragrance then.


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





appleheadmay said:


> Just received a small puck of Da Vinci soap. Wanted to try it since their brush is top quality. The packaging doesn't look too promising though, but we'll see tomorrow morning.
> 
> Seems like Aramis, formerly a British company has been taken over by the Estee Lauder group.
> I just sent them a mail, thanks for the tip!
> ...


 

 Cool, keep us posted...
   
  I'm not really into male perfume but these days, I use kiehl's orignal musk. It's pretty warm without being overpowering and it's incredibly long-lasting.


----------



## AppleheadMay

*This* one? Can you get that in perfume shops or only online? Is there a matching deo?


----------



## olsenn

It's all about the (Dovo Solingen) Merkur Slant-Bar double edge safety razor, feather blades, and a silvertip badger brush. Bay rum shaving soap and aftershave.
   
  Why is this thread in a headphone forum?


----------



## AppleheadMay

Because we do, after all, shave dear Watson.


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





appleheadmay said:


> *This* one? Can you get that in perfume shops or only online? Is there a matching deo?


 

 Yes, and you can get it at any kiehl's shop. I don't know if they produce a matching deo but they make this one : http://www.comptoirdelhomme.com/cross-terrain-deodorant-haute-performance-kiehl-s
   
  Btw, do you know if l'Occitane offers some samples of their shaving soap?


----------



## AppleheadMay

I don't think so, never seen samples at the shops here.


----------



## David

Quote: 





lou erickson said:


> I have traveled with my DE, but don't have a special kit.  I took a tube of shaving cream, my DE razor, and my brush.  I wrapped the brush and razor in a washcloth, and then tucked them in my regular kit.  Worked fine.  If you're really worried about it, take the blade out first.  I didn't and didn't have trouble.
> 
> Brushes are tougher than they look, and as long as you don't leave them wrapped up, wet, for days they'll be fine.  I dried it off with a towel so it was only a little damp, wrapped it up, and was good to go.
> 
> I haven't managed to shave on the train yet, although I noticed the restrooms have a slot for razor blades.  I wonder how many they get these days.    I don't think I'd be brave enough to shave with the DE on a moving train.


 

 Wuss. 
   
  Since I got bored with HALO skydiving, I like to start my day (early, while it's still dark) with a straight razor wet shave in the co-driver's seat of an (it's decidedly not a Geo) Metro 6R4 in the Kielder Forest. .
   
  ...and telling lies...


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





appleheadmay said:


>


 
  So what do you think of the DaVinci soap?


----------



## AppleheadMay

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> So what do you think of the DaVinci soap?


 
   
  Mmmh,l soso ... I get a thicker lather with l'Occitane soap. Will be trying it again though.
  I have a second unused puck of DaVinci, you can have it if you want to give it a try. Just PM me your address and I'll send it to you.
  DaVinci is mainly a brush company, make-up brushes for the ladies (pretty expensive but well worth it according to my wife) and IMO the best badger hair shaving brushes around, beats the 4 I had before that (2 boar, 2 badger). I had been reading a bit on The Badger and Blade and found a thread there of some people claiming the same.
  Mine is a 25mm silvertip by the way and the density is really high. Model 292, one of those with the classic white handles, I don't like the looks of the modern ones. Pretty hard to find the white ones.
  Check their site, there's a video there on how the brushes are made. It's a German company by the way, not Italian.
   
  I tried the l'Occitane shaving cream (tube) as well this week. Really good stuff, fantastic lather, thick and smooth. Still trying to decide between the cream and soap though.
  Their Cade range is way better than the other ranges for shaving but not so good for the fragrance stuff. I bought a shower gel, deo and cologne (LoL     ) from their Eau de Beaux range, smells a lot better than their Cade range. The shaving products of Cade have no particular smell though so that's fine.
   
  Also bought me an el-cheapo Feather DE razor with Feather blades. Tried it for the first time yesterday. Not a perfect shave (some very close spots and some not close enough) and no cuts but some bleeding from the skin bursting open due to not being used to it, nothing that a splash of cold water and some aftershave couldn't fix. Mainly due to not knowing the technique well enough yet though. Very different from those multiblade cartridge razors.


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





appleheadmay said:


> I have a second unused puck of DaVinci, you can have it if you want to give it a try. Just PM me your address and I'll send it to you.
> DaVinci is mainly a brush company, make-up brushes for the ladies (pretty expensive but well worth it according to my wife) and IMO the best badger hair shaving brushes around, beats the 4 I had before that (2 boar, 2 badger). I had been reading a bit on The Badger and Blade and found a thread there of some people claiming the same.
> Mine is a 25mm silvertip by the way and the density is really high. Model 292, one of those with the classic white handles, I don't like the looks of the modern ones. Pretty hard to find the white ones.
> Check their site, there's a video there on how the brushes are made. It's a German company by the way, not Italian.
> ...


 
   
  Thanks for the offer, I'll gladly accept it if you are sure that you do not like the soap.
   
  My order for the karité soap has been cancelled... So I'm going to order a puck of Provence santé (which is shea butter based too), It's pretty cheap (6 euros/100g) and it has gathered raving reviews on B&B and the shave den (great forum btw..)...
   
  A butterfly razor? I've never tried one but I've heard that it holds the blade less tightly than a classic 2/3 piece razor, which may explain why you end up with such a disparate shave quality.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Tried the soap a second time, got the lather a bit thicker but it dissapears on the skin too quickly for me. PM me you're address and the unused puck will be on its way.
   
  By butterfly you mean the kind that folds open to put the blade in? That's what I have yes.
  Was thnking of getting me a Merkur Futur (adjustable) or 38C (closed comb). Would those be better?


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





appleheadmay said:


> Tried the soap a second time, got the lather a bit thicker but it dissapears on the skin too quickly for me. PM me you're address and the unused puck will be on its way.
> 
> By butterfly you mean the kind that folds open to put the blade in? That's what I have yes.
> Was thinking of getting me a Merkur Futur (adjustable) or 38C (closed comb). Would those be better?


 

 Thanks a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Before you change the razor, have you tried any other type/brand of blade? The feathers are (some of) the most aggressive blades around, they may just be too much for you since you're a beginner.
   
  I've hear that the merkur futur is a very aggressive razor, even in its mildest positions. I also think that it would preferable to learn on a normal (not adjustable) razor. It will force you to think about your technique instead of tweaking the razor to get the desired shave.
  I've never tried the 38C.
  I use a Mühle R89 : http://www.shaving101.com/index.php/product-reviews/safety-razors/73-muhle-r89-safety-razor.html


----------



## AppleheadMay

Yep, I read about the Feather blades being aggressive but the cheap Feather butterfly razor I have is known (I read somewhere, not sure how correct the info is) as non-aggressive. Not sure where that puts the combo though.
   
  The R89 is Muehle's version of the Merkur 34C, albeit in 3 pieces.
  The R89 Grande is the equivalent of the 38C, which is simply a large-handle version of the 34C.
  So either the 38C or R89 Grande would do for me. I have rather large hands, hence the choice for the larger handle.


----------



## stickersteve

I recently switched to a safety razor after years of using the fusion type blades. Safety blades are cheap, and give a great shave. No nicks so far. Straight razors look very difficult to use on yourself. Believe it or not they have great shaving reviews on youtube.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Quote: 





stickersteve said:


> I recently switched to a safety razor after years of using the fusion type blades. Safety blades are cheap, and give a great shave. No nicks so far. Straight razors look very difficult to use on yourself. Believe it or not they have great shaving reviews on youtube.


 
   
  Yep, *this guy* has reviews and tutorials on YouTube and he's no BSer.
  I'm switching from Fusion to DE as well atm.
  Need to find a better DE razor than what I bought now though. Just found this cheap Feather at the local store and thought it'd give me an idea of what to expect but it seems like it was a poor choice.
  I'll go with Coco's advice as it confirms what I read.
   
  Edit: Going to get me the R89 Grande: 3-piece thus lighter and smoother than Merkur.
  What blades do you use by the way Coco?


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





appleheadmay said:


> Yep, *this guy* has reviews and tutorials on YouTube and he's no BSer.
> I'm switching from Fusion to DE as well atm.
> Need to find a better DE razor than what I bought now though. Just found this cheap Feather at the local store and thought it'd give me an idea of what to expect but it seems like it was a poor choice.
> I'll go with Coco's advice as it confirms what I read.
> ...


 
   

 Great choice !
   
  I use derbys and wilkinsons. I really like the wilkinsons, they're a nice compromise between comfort and precision...


----------



## OckhamsRazor

The Muhles are very nice razors, but the Edwin Jagger DE89 series uses the same head design and costs a lot less. They're fantastic razors.


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





ockhamsrazor said:


> The Muhles are very nice razors, but the Edwin Jagger DE89 series uses the same head design and costs a lot less. They're fantastic razors.


 
  They use the same design, but they're not made the same way. Different handles and the fit'n'finish seemed to be superior on the mühle.


----------



## OckhamsRazor

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> They use the same design, but they're not made the same way. Different handles and the fit'n'finish seemed to be superior on the mühle.


 
  Oh yeah, definitely. I was just pointing out another good option for those looking to save a little cash.


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





ockhamsrazor said:


> Oh yeah, definitely. I was just pointing out another good option for those looking to save a little cash.


 
  Have you tried both? Do they feel the same on your face? I've never had the chance to do a real world hands-on comparison...


----------



## OckhamsRazor

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> Have you tried both? Do they feel the same on your face? I've never had the chance to do a real world hands-on comparison...


 
  Truthfully, I haven't either. However, I belong to a couple of wet shaving forums and the consensus is that the heads are the same, but that the different handles result in a somewhat different feel and balance; the EJ is a little more handle-heavy than the Muhle.


----------



## Phoenix Jackson

I pull them off.  Never shaved from the very beginning.  I use thread when rushing.  Tweezers when I got time.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

phoenix jackson said:


> I pull them off.  Never shaved from the very beginning.  I use thread when rushing.  Tweezers when I got time.



Holy cow, doesn't that hurt?


----------



## Phoenix Jackson

Nah. Especially the beard. Moustache could be a bit tear-jerking at first. I got used to it.


----------



## sharkz

I thought the same thing. My eyes are watering at the thought of plucking even one hair from my face, let alone a whole face full........


----------



## Phoenix Jackson

Well the good thing about it is no nicks. Especially when pulled one at a time. And it doesn't grow as fast as the shavers since the hair is uprooted. 
BUT I've been doing this for decades. I do remember the pain when I was just starting though.


----------



## Phoenix Jackson

I didn't know Android has some double-post issues. Sorry.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Quote: 





phoenix jackson said:


> I pull them off.  Never shaved from the very beginning.  I use thread when rushing.  Tweezers when I got time.


 
   
  Well, I have a lot of beard hairs, hard and stubburn with very healthy (big) roots. I just pulled one for fun (by lack of a better word) and I can tell you, I'd rather go to hell for all eternity than pull them all out. 
   
  Quote: 





ockhamsrazor said:


> Truthfully, I haven't either. However, I belong to a couple of wet shaving forums and the consensus is that the heads are the same, but that the different handles result in a somewhat different feel and balance; the EJ is a little more handle-heavy than the Muhle.


 
   
  What is the advantage of a lighter handle?
  The R89 Grande is a lot heavier than the R89 so I might reconsider and get the small one anyway.
  I am asking specifically for these two razors because I thought both would shave the same and according to one vendors site they do, according to another one's site the Grande is more aggressive.
  Is that possible?


----------



## OckhamsRazor

Quote: 





appleheadmay said:


> What is the advantage of a lighter handle?
> The R89 Grande is a lot heavier than the R89 so I might reconsider and get the small one anyway.
> I am asking specifically for these two razors because I thought both would shave the same and according to one vendors site they do, according to another one's site the Grande is more aggressive.
> Is that possible?


 
   
  There isn't an advantage per se, it's really just a matter of preference. The Grande, along with other heavy-handled razors, like the Merkur 38C, are regarded by many as more aggressive razors than their lighter counterparts by virtue of the fact that they situate more weight behind the cutting edge, which theoretically mows down whiskers more efficiently. However, I'm sure the two shave very similarly. My experience has been that head design has much more to do with how aggressive a razor is than how much it weighs. Having said that, if you're a beginner, I would still recommend the regular R89 over the Grande, as it will be easier to control and to hone your technique with.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Quote: 





ockhamsrazor said:


> Having said that, if you're a beginner, I would still recommend the regular R89 over the Grande, as it will be easier to control and to hone your technique with.


 
   
  So the regular R89 will be easier to control even if I have big hands?
  How come a shorter handle is easier to learn with?


----------



## OckhamsRazor

Quote: 





appleheadmay said:


> So the regular R89 will be easier to control even if I have big hands?
> How come a shorter handle is easier to learn with?


 
  Ah, well if your hands are very large you may very well be more comfortable with the larger handle. I just feel that the added weight of a large handle makes it a little more difficult to use very little pressure against the skin, which is an important component of DE safety razor technique. But as long as you remain mindful of the amount of pressure your using and your blade angle, it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





ockhamsrazor said:


> Ah, well if your hands are very large you may very well be more comfortable with the larger handle. I just feel that the added weight of a large handle makes it a little more difficult to use very little pressure against the skin, which is an important component of DE safety razor technique. But as long as you remain mindful of the amount of pressure your using and your blade angle, it shouldn't be a problem.


 

 I agree, buy whatever feels good in your hand. The 14 grams won't make a big difference, if any. What kind of blades did you buy?


----------



## AppleheadMay

Quote: 





ockhamsrazor said:


> Ah, well if your hands are very large you may very well be more comfortable with the larger handle. I just feel that the added weight of a large handle makes it a little more difficult to use very little pressure against the skin, which is an important component of DE safety razor technique. But as long as you remain mindful of the amount of pressure your using and your blade angle, it shouldn't be a problem.


 
   
  Well .. very large ... I ain't no Hulk.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Rather large hands yes, but what's large enough to go for the bigger model or what not ... matter of preference as well I think.
   
  I'll take your advice though and go for the short one. I feel starting with a milder DE razor will make me keep using them, too aggressive at first could get me back to the Gilette Fusion.
   
  Thanks for the info both, much appreciated!


----------



## AppleheadMay

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> I agree, buy whatever feels good in your hand. The 14 grams won't make a big difference, if any. What kind of blades did you buy?


 
   
  I just have a pack of Feathers here but I was going to order the Derby and Merkur blades along with the rest. These are the only two brands the vendor where I want to order the razor from has.
  I can't find those blades locally here but I can find Gilette, Wilkinson and Feather here so I would have 5 brands to try.


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





appleheadmay said:


> I just have a pack of Feathers here but I was going to order the Derby and Merkur blades along with the rest. These are the only two brands the vendor where I want to order the razor from has.
> I can't find those blades locally here but I can find Gilette, Wilkinson and Feather here so I would have 5 brands to try.


 

 Your mühle will come with a single derby, so it may be unnecessary to order a 5 pack before you try it...


----------



## OckhamsRazor

Quote: 





appleheadmay said:


> I just have a pack of Feathers here but I was going to order the Derby and Merkur blades along with the rest. These are the only two brands the vendor where I want to order the razor from has.
> I can't find those blades locally here but I can find Gilette, Wilkinson and Feather here so I would have 5 brands to try.


 
  I really like the Gillette 7 o'clock series.


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





ockhamsrazor said:


> I really like the Gillette 7 o'clock series.


 

 Have you ever compared them to the wilkinsons?


----------



## OckhamsRazor

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> Have you ever compared them to the wilkinsons?


 
  I've never done a direct comparison, but I have used Wilkinsons, which I find to be good blades. However, I find the Gillettes to be exceptionally smooth, confortable, and long lasting. Blades preferences vary wildly though, so I recommend trying out as many as you can.


----------



## LFF

I found Wilkinsons to be good. Not great...just good. They are only slightly better than a Merkur IMHO.
   
  One of my favorite blades is the Yellow Shark Stainless Steel blades. Super sharp, super smooth and long lasting. I can get 6-8 shaves, great shaves, from one Shark. Highly recommend those.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Anyone used the Merkur blades? They're a lot more expensive than most other blades, I wonder if they're worth it.


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





appleheadmay said:


> Anyone used the Merkur blades? They're a lot more expensive than most other blades, I wonder if they're worth it.


 

 Yes.
   
  IMHO, the are the bare minimum. I don't like them. Considering the price...they really suck.

 Try to get some Yellow Shark Stainless Steel blades. Cheap, sharp and smooth.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Thanks, I'll check if I can find them here in Europe.


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





appleheadmay said:


> Thanks, I'll check if I can find them here in Europe.


 
  I believe these guys ship from Turkey.
   
  http://shop.bestshave.net/100-shark-super-stainless-de-blades-p-98.html
   
  Also...that's the price for _*100 blades!!!*_
   
  5 Merkur blades at a local store here in the states runs you $5.49.


----------



## OckhamsRazor

Quote: 





lff said:


> Yes.
> 
> IMHO, the are the bare minimum. I don't like them. Considering the price...they really suck.


 
  Agreed.


----------



## Battou62

I felt the need to report in that Kiss My Face makes a DAM FINE LATHER!. I had on of my best shaves last night.
   
  Merkur 23C
  Kiss My Face Cool Mint Moisture Shave
  Tweezerman Brush
  Gillette 7 O'clock Black Blades
  Dominica Lime Bay Rum


----------



## customcoco

I've tried l'occitane Cade (soap + cream) today. Great stuff really, wonderful lather, nice scent and no irritations at all (much less than my Taylor jermyn street).

I also tried to do 2 pass and it worked pretty well...


----------



## David

Just to resurrect the "size" issue.
   
  The big handle stuff seems to just be a foible of modern life. What used to be mid-size or compact cars now seem a lot bloatier in later versions of the same model. And I doubt many people can park in garages built before the early 1970s.
   
  Same* with razors. The last venetian blind I used was a present from Mrs D, and very nice ( fancy porcelain handle ) it was too - apart from the sharp end, of course.
   
  When I went old-timey with the Superspeed, it felt really dinky, but I got used to it in no time. Trying out the fancy one now makes me think there is a garden rake missing a handle somewhere...
   
   
   
   
   
  *...OK, it probably isn't.


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





david said:


> Just to resurrect the "size" issue.
> 
> The big handle stuff seems to just be a foible of modern life. What used to be mid-size or compact cars now seem a lot bloatier in later versions of the same model. And I doubt many people can park in garages built before the early 1970s.
> 
> ...


 

 Well, I don't think that it's an issue when it comes to razor handles. I have pretty big hands, with long and thin fingers, and I like bigger handles more... Even though I could certainly get used to smaller ones.
   
  Now have you seen the latest breed of high-end brushes? _That_ is insanity.


----------



## customcoco

Interesting discovery this morning.
   
  I've just shaved using a "Korres" exfoliating body soap (don't ask me why...) and you know what? It worked !! On par with my Taylor..


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> Well, I don't think that it's an issue when it comes to razor handles. I have pretty big hands, with long and thin fingers, and I like bigger handles more... Even though I could certainly get used to smaller ones.
> 
> *Now have you seen the latest breed of high-end brushes? That is insanity.*


 
  That's why I recommend everyone just get a Turkish horsehair brush!
   
They are awesome!


----------



## OckhamsRazor

Quote: 





lff said:


> That's why I recommend everyone just get a Turkish horsehair brush!
> 
> They are awesome!


 
  I confess that I own a Simpson Chubby 2 and I absolutely love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. However, a horse hair brush for $2.45 is certainly intriguing!


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





lff said:


> That's why I recommend everyone just get a Turkish horsehair brush!
> 
> They are awesome!


 
  I did take the step to get the DE razor, but im still just using barbasol and applying it with my hands like i always have.
   
  Is there really that much benefit to using the brush and a fancier cream or bar for the lather? i also shave every day so i never really have any growth on my face.


----------



## proton007

Hi guys, long time reader, first time poster.
   
  I have a couple of questions.
   
  I'm using the run of the mill Schick Hydro gel, and Mach 3, and shave every alternate day.
   
  Firstly, I've never managed to have a smooth shave with going with the grain, so I generally shave in both directions. Is it ok to do that?
  I've never faced any problems, but it does give a good shave. 
   
  Also, how many shaves should I use a cartridge for? Is it better to use the safety razor with blades?


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

souprknowva said:


> Is there really that much benefit to using the brush and a fancier cream or bar for the lather? i also shave every day so i never really have any growth on my face.




To the brush… Eh. I put it down to more of a life-hack thing. You know, those things that don’t cost a lot but make you feel better about your existence? Like switching from cheap wire hangers to wooden ones.

In terms of fancy shaving cream, your mileage will vary but I find I do get a better shave. The other thing is that cheap shaving soap/cream smells awful. Or, when it doesn’t smell like the worst part of a drug store, it smells just meh. Not good, not bad. Take a little step up in quality and suddenly a whole new range of cents open up to you. I’m a big fan of a citrus smell in the morning. My soap reflects that.


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *proton007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Firstly, I've never managed to have a smooth shave with going with the grain, so I generally shave in both directions. Is it ok to do that?
> I've never faced any problems, but it does give a good shave.
> ...


 
  1. Yes, as long as it feels okay.
   
  2.  Back when I used cartridge, they lasted about 2/3 shaves. After that they become dull due to the soap/cream/whatever residue clogging up the space between the blades.
   
  3. Yeah, I can get 4/5 full shaves with a single wilkinson and there are much longer lasting blades out there


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> 1. Yes, as long as it feels okay.
> 
> 2.  Back when I used cartridge, they lasted about 2/3 shaves. After that they become dull due to the soap/cream/whatever residue clogging up the space between the blades.
> 
> 3. Yeah, I can get 4/5 full shaves with a single wilkinson and there are much longer lasting blades out there


 

 Thanks for the reply.
  My mach 3 cartridge lasts about 2 months. To clean it I just rinse it under the tap. Maybe I'm using them for too long. The 'edge' seems to go away after a couple of weeks though.
   
  I'll definitely try single blades again, I started shaving with them (a Gillette safety razor).
  I'm guessing it depends a lot on the skin conditioning before the shave, and a good shave will take some time, not like the 5 minute hack job I do!


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> My mach 3 cartridge lasts about 2 months. To clean it I just rinse it under the tap. Maybe I'm using them for too long. The 'edge' seems to go away after a couple of weeks though.
> 
> I'll definitely try single blades again, I started shaving with them (a Gillette safety razor).
> I'm guessing it depends a lot on the skin conditioning before the shave, and a good shave will take some time, not like the 5 minute hack job I do!


 

 2 months!?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  You could just start by using a soap and a brush instead of a brushless cream and keep your mach 3, 
  that's what I did before I got my razor.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> 2 months!??


 
   
  Yeah, used every alternate day, with a break on the weekends. I thought this was typical?
   
   
  Quote: 





customcoco said:


> You could just start by using a soap and a brush instead of a brushless cream and keep your mach 3,
> that's what I did before I got my razor.


 

 Yeah, I was using shaving cream + brush before I started using the gel. The brush definitely helped, along with Nivea shaving cream.
  Maybe I'll go back to that.


----------



## Csirus

2 Months?! I'm lucky if I get 2 weeks out of those overpriced Gilete/schick cartridges! Best thing I ever found was http://www.dollarshaveclub.com/ They will send you razors to your door for 1$ a month.  6/9$ a month for the nicer models.  Very reasonable for the price.


----------



## proton007

IDK, maybe my stubble isn't as dense. But I'm going back to shaving cream once I finish this can of gel, and back to safety razor once I'm done with the 8 pack of cartridges.
   
  On that note, how do you guys dispose off the razor blade? AFAIK, It can't just be thrown in the garbage (safety hazard).


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> and back to safety razor once I'm done with the 8 pack of cartridges.
> 
> On that note, how do you guys dispose off the razor blade? AFAIK, It can't just be thrown in the garbage (safety hazard).


 
  And that will take a while 
   
  I put them in a little cardboard box...


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> And that will take a while
> 
> I put them in a little cardboard box...


 
   
  Now that you said it, I guess I'll start changing them earlier.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

proton007 said:


> On that note, how do you guys dispose off the razor blade? AFAIK, It can't just be thrown in the garbage (safety hazard).




Safety razor blades have a slot in the bottom of the little container where you can slip them back in. You can throw them out in that way.


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> I did take the step to get the DE razor, but im still just using barbasol and applying it with my hands like i always have.
> 
> *Is there really that much benefit to using the brush and a fancier cream or bar for the lather?* i also shave every day so i never really have any growth on my face.


 
  The brush helps exfoliate the skin and soften the beard. It also creates a much better lather than using just your hands. It's not a "life-hack" ego thing.
   
  You really don't need uber fancy creams or brushes. Proraso Green (C.O. Bigelow Shave Cream here in the states) is super cheap. A $10 tube lasts me over a year as you only need a tiny dab to create a bunch of lather. The $3 horse hair brush does a fantastic job with creams and soaps. These wet shaving creams are much better as they provide better lubrication for shaving and don't dry out the skin as much. The post shave feeling is also great!


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> On that note, how do you guys dispose off the razor blade? AFAIK, It can't just be thrown in the garbage (safety hazard).


 
   
  I made a blade bank:
   

   
  It's sealed shut and there is small slit at the top where I drop in old razor blades. Total cost: probably under 50 cents and wee bit of time.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





lff said:


> I made a blade bank:
> 
> 
> 
> It's sealed shut and there is small slit at the top where I drop in old razor blades. Total cost: probably under 50 cents and wee bit of time.


 

 Thats a good idea.
   
  I read through the Gillette recommended replacement time, and they recommend replacing the cartridge once the lubricating strip on top turns white. Going by that measure, the current cartridge will last about 3-4 weeks.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

proton007 said:


> I read through the Gillette recommended replacement time, and they recommend replacing the cartridge once the lubricating strip on top turns white. Going by that measure, the current cartridge will last about 3-4 weeks.




You should stop using any razor as soon as the shave is no longer smooth and comfortable and a little stropping doesn't improve it. Timeframes don't really reflect that. Your mileage will vary.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





lff said:


> The brush helps exfoliate the skin and soften the beard. It also creates a much better lather than using just your hands. It's not a "life-hack" ego thing.
> 
> You really don't need uber fancy creams or brushes. Proraso Green (C.O. Bigelow Shave Cream here in the states) is super cheap. A $10 tube lasts me over a year as you only need a tiny dab to create a bunch of lather. The $3 horse hair brush does a fantastic job with creams and soaps. These wet shaving creams are much better as they provide better lubrication for shaving and don't dry out the skin as much. The post shave feeling is also great!


 
   
  Hmm, I'm going to have to give this a shot too then. The brush is really cheap and that shave cream is at bath and body works i can grab that at the mall. THanks for the advice LFF


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> Hmm, I'm going to have to give this a shot too then. The brush is really cheap and that shave cream is at bath and body works i can grab that at the mall. THanks for the advice LFF


 
  Anytime.
   
  I highly recommend you look up a guy on youtube called "Mantic". His shaving videos teach you the ABC's of wet shaving and he gives great advice.


----------



## sharkz

Also maybe check out Mantic59's newish website, http://sharpologist.com/
   
  It contains lots of reviews of razors, soaps, brushes, etc. His wet shaving tutorials were definitely a help when I got started wet shaving, almost two years ago now.


----------



## Lou Erickson

I find the shaving cream and brush superior to the gel or foam.  Better lubrication and a smoother shave.  I prefer the cream to the hard soap, too.
   
  There's a lot of things that matter to what cream/soap/whatever works for you.  The hardness of your water, the oiliness of your skin, the consistency of your beard, they all vary.  The perfect combination for me isn't going to be the perfect combination for you.
   
  In fact, I took my usual kit with me over the holidays to my parents' house, and could barely keep from peeling my face off with my DE.  Their water is much softer and I had a terrible time getting good lather that would actually lubricate.  Or maybe it was too much and I was cutting myself instead. Nick city.  Literally the same razor, brand of blades, brush and shaving cream I usually use.
   
  I also found I got one, maybe two shaves out of a Fusion blade, and I have to shave every day.  At $3 each, that adds right up!  A $0.75 DE blade lasts me a week and shaves better.  It just takes longer.
   
  I used my electric razor for a while recently, and had ingrown hairs all over the place.  I missed my DE, and was thrilled to get back to it.


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





lou erickson said:


> I find the shaving cream and brush superior to the gel or foam.  Better lubrication and a smoother shave.  I prefer the cream to the hard soap, too.
> 
> There's a lot of things that matter to what cream/soap/whatever works for you.  The hardness of your water, the oiliness of your skin, the consistency of your beard, they all vary.  The perfect combination for me isn't going to be the perfect combination for you.
> 
> ...


 
  Same crap happened to me when I traveled a few years back. I found that Proraso works the best in all types of water for my shaving needs. At the time, I took some Truefitt & Hill and it didn't work as well. I wondered why I was getting so much irritation and nicks. Turns out the water makes a big difference.


----------



## TheKillerPiglet

Wet shaving can be extremely relaxing. The fact that it demands a certain amount of concentration forces you to clear you mind, a great way to start the day.
   
  Get a good brush,- some soap or cream, and lather up.
   
  I wen through a bit of, well, let's just call it a stage. Yes, a shaving stage. I have bout 40 double edged razors mostly dating to the 1920's to 1960's - Diplomats, Slims, Fat Boys, etc. - and a Simpsons Astor brush. Oh, and what a brush it is! Only have one brush, yes, it is that good.
   
  Also, if you are adventurous check out the single edge Gem razors, they may look a little daunting but are quite easy to use and are at least as good as the Gillette's.
   
  My suggestion, get a used $20 or so Gillette off ebay, a Tweezerman brush form or if you want to get new then go with something from Edwin Jagger. The Chatsworth is my overall favorite razor but all EJ's use the same head assembly. Merkur is OK, but stay away from Parker: their quality control is spotty at best.
   
  For razors, Derby's make a good starting point but try a sampler from Amazon and see what you like.
   
  Soaps and cream, well, Proraso is very good and, well priced, and refreshing. Taylor of Old Bond Street (the coconut is excellent), Truffit and Hill (their Ultimate Comfort is my overall favorite) if you want to go more fancy like.
   
  Modern Gillette's, with their 16 cheap blades or whatever they are up to now are junk. Nothing but razor burn. And expensive compared the old double edged razors. Cheaper and better. Can't beat that.... Much cheaper and much better.... OK, just beat it.
   
  I have given away about 10 to 15 razors to my friends, none of them have gone back to the Mach monstrosities. Not even the ladies,
   
  If the OCD bug bites you, Google badger and blade.
   
  The short and sweet starter:
  Gillte Super Speed off ebay, ~$20
  Proraso Shave Soap (the one in the green bowl), $10
  Derby blades, $10 for 100
   
  If you want to do things right, get some sort of pre-shave oil and of course aftershave.
  $40 and you will be set for a year or more. The razor will last forever, for all intents and purposes.
   
  Having said all that, I now maintain a very short beard. If that's your thing, then Oster is what I suggest.
   
  KP


----------



## Currawong

Quote: 





thekillerpiglet said:


> Wet shaving can be extremely relaxing. The fact that it demands a certain amount of concentration forces you to clear you mind, a great way to start the day.
> 
> Get a good brush,- some soap or cream, and lather up.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I reckon I need to take your suggestions. I have the Mercur and, for me at least, it isn't doing me well. I probably need to do better preparation and use better cream etc, but I'm getting good results from a regular, multi-blade Gillette, for which I've found a proper cleaner for that allows me to use one head for up to a month. I've lost a lot of enthusiasm though as my skin hasn't taken well to wet shaving.


----------



## TheKillerPiglet

Quote: 





currawong said:


> I reckon I need to take your suggestions. I have the Mercur and, for me at least, it isn't doing me well. I probably need to do better preparation and use better cream etc, but I'm getting good results from a regular, multi-blade Gillette, for which I've found a proper cleaner for that allows me to use one head for up to a month. I've lost a lot of enthusiasm though as my skin hasn't taken well to wet shaving.


 
   
  The prep is at least half of it. Oil, good soap/cream (none of that canned stuff). Get a nice lather going. I face lather, but you need a fine brush to pull that off. Simpsons brushes are not cut to shape, so there are no sharp bristles. Shaving brushes is all they have made for 90+ years, all have nautical names. The Astor is their 90th anniversary run, 90 made, named after John Astor the heir of the Astor Astoria fortune who died in the Titanic.I also lather with clod water, but I live in Miami.
   
  It's the only male ritual in which we get to pamper ourselves, take advantage of it.
   
  Never have managed to get a non-irritating shave with the Mach's. Even tried the cryo treated ones. Lasted longer, same lousy results.
   
  KP


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Yeah I've been getting awesome results with the murker I've been using. Way better than the fusion proglide non sense that I had been using till then. And that's just using feather blades and my Barbasol. I'm looking forward to seeing what a better brush and cream will do for me.


----------



## LFF

Had a cold water shave last night to break in my Simpsons Wee Scott.
   
  Has got to be one of the best shaves I have had over the past two years!!!
   
  Cold water FTW!!!


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

lff said:


> Had a cold water shave last night to break in my Simpsons Wee Scott.
> 
> Has got to be one of the best shaves I have had over the past two years!!!
> 
> Cold water FTW!!!




Why cold water? I always thought a warm-water shave was supposed to be better?


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> Why cold water? I always thought a warm-water shave was supposed to be better?


 

 Honestly....I was just being lazy. Didn't want to take the time to prep.
   
  Lo and behold, I get an AWESOME SHAVE!!!! AWESOME!!!
   
Out of curiosity, I search if anyone else has stumbled upon this and I found this!


----------



## TheKillerPiglet

Personally, I prefer cold water. Run the brush under the faucet for 15 seconds or so. If using cream, did tip of brush in the cream. If using soap, put some cold water over soap while prepping with shave oil, then pick some of that withe the brush.
   
  Musgo Real aftershave is one of my favorites, but there is something about menthol lotions for those muggy summer days. Darn, I miss shaving. Hum.
   
  KP


----------



## dalb

I don't really like wet shaving, I find it irritating. I use a beard trimmer to keep a very short stubble, about .3 mm. 
At the moment though I'm backpacking through Europe so I haven't shaved in about 2 months


----------



## TheKillerPiglet

Quote: 





dalb said:


> I don't really like wet shaving, I find it irritating. I use a beard trimmer to keep a very short stubble, about .3 mm.
> At the moment though I'm backpacking through Europe so I haven't shaved in about 2 months


 

 I switched to a similar practicing because I was traveling two to three weeks a month. Travel razors are just vicious, the Bic's I used are almost as bad as Mach's or Fusion even with oil and brush prep.
   
  KP


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





thekillerpiglet said:


> I switched to a similar practicing because I was traveling two to three weeks a month. Travel razors are just vicious, the Bic's I used are almost as bad as Mach's or Fusion even with oil and brush prep.
> 
> KP


 
   
  Not sure if anyone's tried this, but I usually apply the foam/gel and let it stay for about 2-3 minutes before starting to shave. That makes a big difference, otherwise its really uncomfortable.
  I'm guessing this will work even better with the traditional brush/soap method.


----------



## TheKillerPiglet

Adding a bit of glycerine to the tip of the brush or applying a small amount to your face can really make for a strong, foamy application.
   
  You can also mix it with water to make bubbles, although I was never able to make very good ones.
   
  KP


----------



## hisnibs

Quote: 





thekillerpiglet said:


> Personally, I prefer cold water. Run the brush under the faucet for 15 seconds or so. If using cream, did tip of brush in the cream. If using soap, put some cold water over soap while prepping with shave oil, then pick some of that withe the brush.
> 
> Musgo Real aftershave is one of my favorites, but there is something about menthol lotions for those muggy summer days. Darn, I miss shaving. Hum.
> 
> KP


 

 word of caution: don't do presoaking to tallow based soaps like tabac or be very anal about drying the puck. There are instances where the soap absorbed too much water. Go see related posts on badger and blade.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

My entire life has been a lie.

I just shaved this morning with a cold shave. I ended up going a bit all-out and doing a really close shave just to see if my neck would get irritated and the answer? No, it was just fine. It was a smooth, comfortable shave. The cold water actually felt really nice, too.

Cold shaves are the way of the future!


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> My entire life has been a lie.
> 
> I just shaved this morning with a cold shave. I ended up going a bit all-out and doing a really close shave just to see if my neck would get irritated and the answer? No, it was just fine. It was a smooth, comfortable shave. The cold water actually felt really nice, too.
> 
> Cold shaves are the way of the future!


 

 SERIOUSLY!
   
  I have been doing nothing but cold water shaves. ZERO irritation and super close shaves.


----------



## OPTiK

What I use:
   
  Merkur Model 180 Long Handled Safety Razor
  Feather Hi-Stainless Platinum Double Edge Razor Blades
  Proraso sapone da Barba Shaving Cream (with Eucalyptus Oil and Menthol)
  Vie-Long Beehive LE Badger/Horse Hair Mix Shaving Brush
  Colonel Conk Evernice Model 775 Chrome Safety Razor Stand (looks nice, poor quality though)
   
  So far I really like it all. I want to upgrade the Proraso to Geo F Trumper Coconut Oil Shaving Cream, but I need to finish it first. The feather blades are the best that I've used so far. They're really sharp and I don't get any irritation, though they're more expensive when compared to other blades. I may try the cold shaving method you guys are talking about, I was always told that warm/hot water to open the pores, but I'm up for shaking things up.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

optik said:


> The feather blades are the best that I've used so far. They're really sharp and I don't get any irritation, though they're more expensive when compared to other blades. I may try the cold shaving method you guys are talking about, I was always told that warm/hot water to open the pores, but I'm up for shaking things up.




I used to worry about the cost as well. Then I noticed I was paying $18 off Amazon for 30 blades when $20 would get me five disposables. I stopped caring. Even if I did’t have Prime it’d still be saving me loads of money.

As for cold, I did some reading and it seems to not be the case. The last few shaves I’ve done have been cold water and I have to say I prefer it. I have less irritation (no idea why) and the cold water feels nice on my skin.

The one thing I have noticed is that my shaving cream doesn’t lather as well. I use Taylor of Old Bond Street. I’ve used Pacific Shaving Company in the past and might give that another go. Does anyone have any recommendations for a cream that lathers well with cold water? Bonus points for something citrusy.


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> I used to worry about the cost as well. Then I noticed I was paying $18 off Amazon for 30 blades when $20 would get me five disposables. I stopped caring. Even if I did’t have Prime it’d still be saving me loads of money.
> 
> As for cold, I did some reading and it seems to not be the case. The last few shaves I’ve done have been cold water and I have to say I prefer it. I have less irritation (no idea why) and the cold water feels nice on my skin.
> 
> *The one thing I have noticed is that my shaving cream doesn’t lather as well.* I use Taylor of Old Bond Street. I’ve used Pacific Shaving Company in the past and might give that another go. Does anyone have any recommendations for a cream that lathers well with cold water? Bonus points for something citrusy.


 
  I noticed this as well and here is how I fixed it...
   
  Add in your normal cream/soap. Start making lather. Add a drop of Corn Huskers. Create SUPER LATHER. Continue with cold water shave. Be happy.


----------



## proton007

Ok guys,
  I changed by cartridge earlier than usual today, after 2 weeks (8 shaves).
  The difference between the newer and older cartridge is well, pretty noticeable. Lesser effort, smoother glide and finer shave with the newer blade. I guess I'd set my threshold for changing the cartridge a bit low. At this rate, I'll have to start using a safety razor soon to save some money.


----------



## Pudu

dougoftheabaci said:


> I used to worry about the cost as well. Then I noticed I was paying $18 off Amazon for 30 blades when $20 would get me five disposables. I stopped caring. Even if I did’t have Prime it’d still be saving me loads of money.
> 
> As for cold, I did some reading and it seems to not be the case. The last few shaves I’ve done have been cold water and I have to say I prefer it. I have less irritation (no idea why) and the cold water feels nice on my skin.
> 
> The one thing I have noticed is that my shaving cream doesn’t lather as well. I use Taylor of Old Bond Street. I’ve used Pacific Shaving Company in the past and might give that another go. Does anyone have any recommendations for a cream that lathers well with cold water? Bonus points for something citrusy.




Love the feathers. West Coast Shaving is a great place and a good source for Feathers. 

Cold water works wonders to protect your skin from irritation- been doing it for a few years now. If I shave after a hot shower I will splash cold water before shaving - best of both worlds, soft whiskers, and tight skin. Personally I only use shaving soap, not cream, and with good quality soap and face lathering have no real issues getting a good enough lather. However I subscribe to the use-tons-of-product approach when lathering. Soap lasts an eternity anyway.


----------



## LFF

Interesting stuff...
   
  I can't believe how long I was lied to!!!


----------



## Pudu

What, you never saw _Good Morning Vietnam_?


----------



## customcoco

I tried cold water shaving with my Taylor jermyn street soap (whose scent I adore, but whose irritativeness I usually can't bear) and it made wonder!
   
  No particular irritation my skin felt moist and nice, heaven's doors opened. Now I can use this great soap without feeling like my skin is frying ! Great scent _AND _comfort !
   
  This is the beginning of a new era !


----------



## stainless824

Merkur Futur + astra blades.  Trumper limes shaving cream
  one of the best shaves around other than cut-throats if you know how


----------



## stainless824

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> Ok guys,
> I changed by cartridge earlier than usual today, after 2 weeks (8 shaves).
> The difference between the newer and older cartridge is well, pretty noticeable. Lesser effort, smoother glide and finer shave with the newer blade. I guess I'd set my threshold for changing the cartridge a bit low. At this rate, I'll have to start using a safety razor soon to save some money.


 
  get a razorpit. you can get many more shaves out of a cartridge razor. It strops the blades and makes them new again.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





stainless824 said:


> get a razorpit. you can get many more shaves out of a cartridge razor. It strops the blades and makes them new again.


 

 Thanks for the help, but I want to go back to safety razors again...


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





stainless824 said:


> get a razorpit. you can get many more shaves out of a cartridge razor. It strops the blades and makes them new again.


 

I use my built in strop....
   
  You guys should have some too.
   
  This allows me to get at least 4 GREAT shaves per blade. Strop it, clean with alcohol, dry and store away in dry place for next shave.
   
  You can also re-hone them using a regular glass cup. My grandfather would hone them using his glass cups, then sterilize them with an open flame. I think he got 100's of shaves with one blade.


----------



## proton007

Hey all, I was looking for what kind of wet shaving stuff I can get in my place.
   
  They have the following (in my price range):
   
  Razor : Feather 800-1B Razor
  Blades: Feather 71-S (Hi-Stainless) or 81-S (Platinum Coated).
   
  Brush: Feather is too expensive (natural hair), but Omega is cheap (synthetic/boar).
  Cream: Nivea/Gillette/Palmolive/Omega
   
   
  I'm wondering if I should buy these here, or are there any better options I can order from amazon?


----------



## Pudu

The Feather 81s are great blades - but very very sharp. The first shave with a new blade can be a bit raw IF you are still working on your technique. If you're confident with your razor, they make for a wonderful shave.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

pudu said:


> The Feather 81s are great blades - but very very sharp. The first shave with a new blade can be a bit raw IF you are still working on your technique. If you're confident with your razor, they make for a wonderful shave.




Yeah I've been using feathers ever since the very beginning of my DE journey. Haven't tried any others yet


----------



## Pudu

I've got a crap load of Derby's that I'll never get through because they don't agree with my face anywhere near as well as the Feathers.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





pudu said:


> The Feather 81s are great blades - but very very sharp. The first shave with a new blade can be a bit raw IF you are still working on your technique. If you're confident with your razor, they make for a wonderful shave.


 

 Hmmm...I've used the traditional razor before I switched to the twin edge/mach 3. Anything special I need to take care about?
   
  But I can always start with the 71-S that comes with the razor.
   
  Also, how about the razor? I've read good reviews about it on amazon.


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> Anything special I need to take care about?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, how about the razor? I've read good reviews about it on amazon.


 

 Nope.
   
  Is it a butterfly razor? Sorry but I'm too lazy to search...


----------



## Pudu

proton007 said:


> Hmmm...I've used the traditional razor before I switched to the twin edge/mach 3. Anything special I need to take care about?
> 
> But I can always start with the 71-S that comes with the razor.
> 
> Also, how about the razor? I've read good reviews about it on amazon.




As long as you're comfortable with a DE razor you'll be fine. As far as I can remember, the difference in blade models was just one of packaging for market distribution - the black package had 5 blades in it and was for some countries and the yellow had 10 blades and was supposed to be sold in a different market. I could be wrong though. 

No idea about the razor itself. I started with straights about five years back and only switched to DEs two years ago (because there always seems to be a kid in the bathroom with me when I'm shaving these days). The only one I own and have used is the bog standard Merkur HD.


----------



## TheKillerPiglet

You may want to try a blade sampler pack fro Amazon. I do like the Feathers, but as mentioned the can be a bit, well, a bit.... edgy... ha! at first.
   
  There's also the matter of how often you switch blades. Some folks like to toss them after one use, but you can get 3 or 5 uses from one. My rule of thumb is that as soon as I feel any resistance from the razor I put a new one in, so not set number of uses. Some of my friends use once then toss, others will use one per week regardless. I'm very practical and will switch only when the blade feels like it has lost its... oh here we go again... lost its edge.
   
  Back to the Feathers in that use case, if you use once and toss you will not get the best of the blade, but the other extreme applies here as well: I find Feathers to use their edge rather quickly so they are good for two maybe two uses, three with a hand strop (mentioned later).
   
  I you are starting out, I like to recommend the sampler as I mentioned or the Derby's. When I give a razor, I always give it away with 10 Derby's. They are easy blades to use and find.
   
  Harder to find but my overall favorite blades the the Iridium Super's. They are as sharp as the Feathers but smoother and hold their edge much longer. I've gotten as much as two or three out of one of these.
   
  Remember to rinse the blade in the same temperature water you used to shave and to shake it dry. Some guys will remove the blade from the razor  and clean it after each use, but as I've said my OCD falls more on the practical side. Also, when you think your blade may not be cutting smoothly, take it out of the razor and strop it over the palm of your hand then put it back flipped over. This way you can easily get a couple more uses out of it.
  
  KP


----------



## Pudu

thekillerpiglet said:


> You may want to try a blade sampler pack fro Amazon. I do like the Feathers, but as mentioned the can be a bit, well, a bit.... edgy... ha! at first.
> 
> There's also the matter of how often you switch blades. Some folks like to toss them after one use, but you can get 3 or 5 uses from one. My rule of thumb is that as soon as I feel any resistance from the razor I put a new one in, so not set number of uses. Some of my friends use once then toss, others will use one per week regardless. I'm very practical and will switch only when the blade feels like it has lost its... oh here we go again... lost its edge.
> 
> ...




Derbys are great blades for learning - very forgiving and generally well priced. Good call.


----------



## proton007

I got the feather razor and blades 71-S today. Will try it this week and report back.


----------



## kskwerl

just stumbled on this thread, never really been in the non head-fi gear section. So what are head-fiers shaving with?
   
  I'm using a Merkur 34C, Simpsons Duke 2 and I'm usually using Mystic Waters shaving soaps and occasionally proraso.

 Anyone here using Mystic Waters?


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> I got the feather razor and blades 71-S today. Will try it this week and report back.


 

 Did you buy a brush too? If you didn't, I highly recommend the mühle HJM ones. I've compared it to omega's current synthetic model and the mühle blew it out of the water.
   
  I'm buying one.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> Did you buy a brush too? If you didn't, I highly recommend the mühle HJM ones. I've compared it to omega's current synthetic model and the mühle blew it out of the water.
> 
> I'm buying one.


 

 No, I'd bought the Schiik gel recently, and plan on finishing it before I go back to using the brush. But I just checked the HJM, they look really nice!  The only issue is it'll cost me more to ship than the brush itself!
  I'll try to find what brushes they have at the shop I got my razor from, and report back.


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> No, I'd bought the Schiik gel recently, and plan on finishing it before I go back to using the brush. But I just checked the HJM, they look really nice!  The only issue is it'll cost me more to ship than the brush itself!
> I'll try to find what brushes they have at the shop I got my razor from, and report back.


 
  You can find it on amazon : 
   
http://www.amazon.com/Muehle-Black-Shave-Brush/dp/B0006O4NIA/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1359714981&sr=8-4&keywords=muhle+brush
   
  It's way more than what I paid for it (I'm in europe) but I still think that it's a great value.
   
  Keep us posted


----------



## LFF

Got the best shave I have ever had since I started wet shaving last night! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Seriously...NO Irritation, _*two-pass*_ shave (WTG and XTG) with baby butt smooth results. AMAZING! It feels like I shaved ATG. I don't even get these results with a three-pass shave with my normal DE razors.
   
  The Pre-Shave:
  1) Cold Water
  2) Corn Huskers Lotion
   
  The Shaving materials:
   
  1) Feather Blade
  2) Hoffritz Slant Razor
  3) Mitchell's Wool Fat Soap
  4) Vie Long Cachurro Horse Hair Brush
  5) Cold Water
   
  The Post Shave
  1) Cold Water
  2) Alum Block
  3) Witch Hazel
  4) Aqua Velva
  5) Corn Huskers Lotion
  6) DIY Cologne
   
  So, I got home weary and tired after a long day and exhausting night.
   
  I jumped in the shower, with lukewarm water. I am working my way down to cold water showers. I shampoo with Pinaud's Quinine Shampoo. Remove the dust of everyday life with a plain ol' Ivory soap bar. I step out, pat myself dry.
   
  I comb my hair back and apply some Eau De Quinine Hair Tonic followed by two small, light sprays of Bumble South Surf Hair Spray.
   
  I then proceeded to apply cold water to my face, followed by some Corn Huskers to prep my skin and beard. First time I do this. I did this based on the advice of fellow wet shaving peers.
   
  I had my Hoffritz Slant ready to go. Also, first time I use this. I must admit, I was a bit scared having heard of how mean a slant can be on the face...and...add to that...a new Feather Blade. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had heard a slant with a feather is basically the same as a straight.
   
  I started making some luxurious lather with the Vie Long and MWF. Proceeded to lather up and down came the slant. After the first pass I had results that looked and felt like a third or fourth pass with my other razors!
   
  Second pass left it BBS.
   
  I rinsed off with cold water and applied my alum block. Very little sting. Followed that up with some witch hazel which I allowed to dry while I cleaned up my supplies. Once the witch hazel had dried, I splashed on the Aqua Velva and allowed that to dry. Once that dried, I applied the Corn Huskers for moisturizing. After all was said and done, I combed my hair to the usual style and applied some of my DIY Sweet Tobacco Cologne.
   
  Simply amazing! My GF agreed.


----------



## LFF

Found this book for all you noobs:
   
SHAVING MADE EASY


----------



## kskwerl

So no love for Mystic Waters Soap?


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> So no love for Mystic Waters Soap?


 

 Never tried it...
   
  I'm barely trying MWF after relying solely on Proraso Green. I also ordered some other creams and soaps to try out and I have a few DIY ones to try as well.
   
  That said, I'm so happy with Proraso Green and MWF that I haven't tried much else out in 7 years. Aside from PG and MWF, I have tried Arko Shave Sticks, VdH and Williams. VdH and Williams were gifted shortly thereafter.  I also hate opening things and having them sit. Most of these products last MONTHS if not YEARS.
   
  I can totally see why people start building up huge shave dens just to try stuff. I have accumulated over 20 razors too...most in pristine condition. A reduction may be necessary soon.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





lff said:


> Never tried it...
> 
> I'm barely trying MWF after relying solely on Proraso Green. I also ordered some other creams and soaps to try out and I have a few DIY ones to try as well.
> 
> ...


 
  MWF is awesome but I switch it up a lot. I originally just started buying shaving soap from her at Mystic Waters but now I use her shampoo bar and her bath soaps. They are pretty awesome. If you were to try one I would try Sandalwood Rose, I pretty much have tried all of her shaving soaps and Sandalwood Rose is be favorite and it lathers the best.


----------



## kskwerl

Also, I didn't read through any of the thread but Phil from http://www.bullgooseshaving.net/ is the man and has great deals and customer service


----------



## TheKillerPiglet

Quote: 





lff said:


> I can totally see why people start building up huge shave dens just to try stuff. I have accumulated over 20 razors too...most in pristine condition. A reduction may be necessary soon.


 
   
  Hum... yea, I ended up with about 50 razors even after giving a whole bunch away, about 2 dozen aftershaves, roughly same number of soaps and creams, 100 full size bottles of cologne... and the samples, bags and bag of samples. OCD is a dangerous thing.
   
  KP


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> Also, I didn't read through any of the thread but Phil from http://www.bullgooseshaving.net/ is the man and has great deals and customer service


 
   
  Phil is awesome. I just ordered some stuff from him the other day. He is my go-to guy for supplies.
   
  I heartily recommend him as a vendor.
   
  Quote: 





thekillerpiglet said:


> Hum... yea, I ended up with about 50 razors even after giving a whole bunch away, about 2 dozen aftershaves, roughly same number of soaps and creams, 100 full size bottles of cologne... and the samples, bags and bag of samples. OCD is a dangerous thing.
> 
> KP


 
  Wow...
   
  Would you happen to have any spare clubman glass bottles you don't want?


----------



## TheKillerPiglet

Alas, no but I did get a 50ml split of 2009 Windsor.
   
  KP


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





thekillerpiglet said:


> Alas, no but I did get a 50ml split of 2009 Windsor.
> 
> KP


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





lff said:


> Phil is awesome. I just ordered some stuff from him the other day. He is my go-to guy for supplies.
> 
> I heartily recommend him as a vendor.


 
  Same he's the man


----------



## Pudu

I used to hate MWF when I shaved with straights. Could not understand why so many people liked the over-hyped stuff. When I switched to DE's I thought I'd give it one more chance and ended up using it all last winter. Great stuff ... but I think it doesn't provide enough glide for straights.

Williams is joyless, anemic, pointless soap. We once did a week of Williams on B&B. That was a horrid week for shaving. I believe the instructions were:

 1) Buy it.
 2) Lather it.
 3) Curse the thin, underwhelming lather.
 4) Try harder
 5) Repeat steps 2-5 as needed! 

I went whole hog and picked up some Pinaud to go with it that week - yikes that's a strong smelling concoction. In my opinion you can give both a miss.


My theory is that it is worth getting a good quality soap right off the bat. Sure, you may pay $20-30 instead of $8-12 - but the difference in performance is worth it, espcially when you are learning. And the high end soaps usually last far longer than the glycerine stuff so the price difference isn't that much anyway. 

I like MWF, Pre de Provence, Harris (also didn't like it that much with straights though), and Penhaligon (though I think they dropped the tallow from their line after I stocked up). There's a guy who started making tallow based soap last year I think - Mike's Natural Soaps - and it works very well and is a great price. Of the glycerine/vegetable soaps the only one I really like is Honey Bee because Sue is wonderful and she makes a terrific jasmine soap. I bought a puck of Tabac years ago but it smelled so horrid it was given or binned before I ever used it. Proraso doesn't work for me - average shave but I find it kind of drying and think it smells like old dude with arthritis. My favourite scent is Ogallala Limes and Peppercorns - sounds funny, but I love the smell for some reason, and John is a fantastic guy to order from- highly recommended.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





pudu said:


> Williams is joyless, anemic, pointless soap. We once did a week of Williams on B&B. That was a horrid week for shaving. I believe the instructions were:
> 
> 1) Buy it.
> 2) Lather it.
> ...


 
  LMAO!


----------



## proton007

Just had a go with the Feather razor + blades (71-S).
   
  Wow. The best shave I've had in months (if not years). The blade glides without effort, and the same smoothness with lesser strokes. 
  I'll see how it goes for another one or two shaves.


----------



## Lou Erickson

I've given the cold water shave a try now, with mixed results.  Need to try it again, with a fresh blade.  I am trying to work my way through a blade sampler pack I bought, and most of them have been mediocre.  Loved the Feather blades, and will be ordering them in the future.  It may be all I use, because they were so nice.
   
  I started out trying a ton of creams, and discovered they dry out, and threw a bunch out.  I don't keep too many around now.  I like the Geo. F. Trumper's, particularly the lavender.  I do like the Proraso in the green tube, too.  I may have to order some more of it.
   
  I wish I liked the Nancy Boy Signature Shave Cream better.  It has the best scent ever.  If you didn't want to shave with a brush, it might work better; it is designed to just be rubbed on with your fingers, but it is too heavy for the brush.  I prefer the brush, so don't use it.  (I use their deodorant, though, and sometimes their cologne, and/or body wash.)
   
  Anyway, I'll give the cold water shave another try on New Blade Day.  =)


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





lou erickson said:


> I've given the cold water shave a try now, with mixed results.  Need to try it again, with a fresh blade.  I am trying to work my way through a blade sampler pack I bought, and most of them have been mediocre.  Loved the Feather blades, and will be ordering them in the future.  It may be all I use, because they were so nice.
> 
> I started out trying a ton of creams, and discovered they dry out, and threw a bunch out.  I don't keep too many around now.  I like the Geo. F. Trumper's, particularly the lavender.  I do like the Proraso in the green tube, too.  I may have to order some more of it.
> 
> ...


 

 Did you try the Shark Yellow Stainless?

 I think those are fantastic blades...similar to Feathers and much, much cheaper!


----------



## sharkz

Those Stainless Sharks are the best blades I've used and I only paid like $10 for 100 of them. I would like to try the Feather's some day, but I have been very happy with the cheap Sharks for the past year or so.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





sharkz said:


> Those Stainless Sharks are the best blades I've used and I only paid like $10 for 100 of them. I would like to try the Feather's some day, but I have been very happy with the cheap Sharks for the past year or so.


 
  I rock the sharks, those or the Tree are my favorite


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





sharkz said:


> Those* Stainless Sharks are the best blades I've used and I only paid like $10 for 100 of them.* I would like to try the Feather's some day, but* I have been very happy with the cheap Sharks for the past year or so.*


 

 Same here.
   
  I only recently tried a feather and found it to be only slightly better than the Sharks.
   
  For my money, I think I'll stick with the Sharks for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Yeti tunes

Well after mulling it over I've finally done it. Ordered all the necessary items last night and should be set to see what this whole shaving revolution will bring. I ordered:
   
  Murkur classic
  Proraso cream (eucalyptus & menthol)
  Badger brush
  100 derby blades
   
  Hopefully this stuff will arrive in the next weeks so I can see what all the hubbub is about. The way I see it, the initial ~$70 investment is worth it considering the only thing I have to buy now is blades. Should be set on those for a while unless I want to try out others (sample pack maybe?).


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





yeti tunes said:


> Well after mulling it over I've finally done it. Ordered all the necessary items last night and should be set to see what this whole shaving revolution will bring. I ordered:
> 
> Murkur classic
> Proraso cream (eucalyptus & menthol)
> ...


 
  Just remember to stick with it, you'll prob nick yourself a bunch of times but eventually it'll get real easy


----------



## TheKillerPiglet

All about angle and pressure. Don't put any pressure, let the weight of the razor do the cutting. Be mindful of the blade's angle relative to your face, it will be different than the disposables'.
   
  Oh, and relax. Don't hurry, concentrate the task at hand. This is a great benefit of wet shaving, letting your mind concentrate on a simple task provides a nice disconnect from the stresses (whether good or bad) of the day. There have been times I'd shave in the morning and again in the evening.
   
  KP


----------



## paradoxper

I took the plunge into cold water shaving and what a difference it makes!
   
  I'm currently using:
   
  Merkur 180
  Badger brush
  Proraso Shaving Cream (tube)
  Feather blades
   
  I have only nicked myself once, where as I use to get nicks quite often using hot water. I still have the problem on my neck
  where I need to make several passes upon several more passes (lending myself to more potential cuts).
  I can never achieve a completely smooth shave no matter how many passes I make.
  I shave across the grain, then against the grain (shaving w/grain does nothing for my face).
   
  So I question my technique outright, but I'm wondering if ya'll have any suggestions to improve my shave.
   
  I only shave 2-3 times per week. Should I trial shaving everyday, replacing my Merkur, etc?
   
  I tend to think it's a little normal to still have that grain of leftover hair, but I don't think I've ever had a completely smooth shave
  since using cartridges.
   
  Thanks for any suggestions provided and keep the testimonies coming in! This is my fav thread on Head-Fi.


----------



## TheKillerPiglet

The neck is the trickiest area at first. You really should not need any more passes there than anywhere else once you get the hang of it. One pass down, one against the grain. Since it is not a straight down pull with gravity, you will have to learn to put just the right amount of pressure.
   
  KP


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





thekillerpiglet said:


> The neck is the trickiest area at first. You really should not need any more passes there than anywhere else once you get the hang of it. One pass down, one against the grain. Since it is not a straight down pull with gravity, you will have to learn to put just the right amount of pressure.
> 
> KP


 
  Perhaps I should have been more specific. There is a very small area on the neck that I can never seem to get smooth.
  The rest of my face is fine. When I do go for it (trying to get that neck portion smooth), I'll often nick myself from too many passes.
   
  I've seen some pretty risky techniques, such as The J-Hook and blade buffing. I could just be agonizing over it, but it does cause frustration.


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Perhaps I should have been more specific. There is a very small area on the neck that I can never seem to get smooth.
> The rest of my face is fine. When I do go for it (trying to get that neck portion smooth), I'll often nick myself from too many passes.
> 
> I've seen some pretty risky techniques, such as The J-Hook and blade buffing. I could just be agonizing over it, but it does cause frustration.


 

 Nooo!!!
   
  Try the following...
   
  Apply some corn huskers on your face/beard. Lather.
   
  When you lather, work in the lather into your beard with a brush. Once covered, take your hands and work in the lather even more. Let it sit for 2 minutes. Wash that lather off and re-lather using a brush. Proceed to shave.
   
  The extra time you allow the soap/cream to stay on your beard will allow it to strip it of it's natural oils making it super brittle and VERY easy to mow down with a razor. Also, work on proper technique.
   
  I find that with that specific prep, my shaves have improved dramatically...especially when using my slant.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





lff said:


> Same here.
> 
> I only recently tried a feather and found it to be only slightly better than the Sharks.
> 
> For my money, I think I'll stick with the Sharks for the foreseeable future.


 
   
  Hmm, I'll probably be grabbing these next time. I do love the feathers that I've got, but saving half my money for something thats just as good...that seems like a no brainer. But ive still got like 30 feathers left


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> Hmm, I'll probably be grabbing these next time. I do love the feathers that I've got, but saving half my money for something thats just as good...that seems like a no brainer. But ive still got like 30 feathers left


 

 If your feathers are still sealed, you can sell them at Badger & Blade.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





lff said:


> The extra time you allow the soap/cream to stay on your beard will allow it to strip it of it's natural oils making it super brittle and VERY easy to mow down with a razor. Also, work on proper technique.


 
   
  This works well. Let the soap/gel stay for a couple of minutes, it'll make it a lot easier to shave.


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> This works well. Let the soap/gel *CREAM* stay for a couple of minutes, it'll make it a lot easier to shave.


 
  Fixed it for you.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





lff said:


> Fixed it for you.


 

 On that note, have you had any experience with Nivea shaving cream? I can find it locally.


----------



## Pudu

paradoxper said:


> Perhaps I should have been more specific. There is a very small area on the neck that I can never seem to get smooth.
> The rest of my face is fine. When I do go for it (trying to get that neck portion smooth), I'll often nick myself from too many passes.
> 
> I've seen some pretty risky techniques, such as The J-Hook and blade buffing. I could just be agonizing over it, but it does cause frustration.




The J-hook isn't difficult but you don't have t even go that far. You can just add a tiny lateral motion to your stroke and it improves things greatly. 

For the neck, take some time to figure out which way the whiskers lay on which part of your neck - usually the neck is the most chaotic place for this. Once you establish that, it's easier to attack it correctly. In my experience nicks happen going ATG on neck and chin. You can then also stretch the skin one way or the other to make the hair stand up better. I used to get much smoother/closer shaves with a straight and I think stretching the skin had much to do with it. It's easy to be lazy with DEs.


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> On that note, have you had any experience with Nivea shaving cream? I can find it locally.


 

 No I have not...
   
  My current line-up is the following:
   
  Arko Shave Stick
  MWF
  All 3 Proraso Creams
  Tabac Shave Stick
   
  By far, the best of the bunch is MWF. Leaves my face feeling AMAZING. In close second, is the Proraso stuff. If I didn't have MWF, I could be totally content using the Proraso creams.


----------



## proton007

Ok, the first blade (Feather Hi - SS) has done 6 shaves, and I'm guessing it can do a couple more.
   
  Its the longest lasting blade I've used.


----------



## sharkz

So I've been shaving with a vintage Gillette Knack or Lord L6 for the past two years and have been getting decent shaves (a huge step up from disposable Gillette's, but still not as great as things could be). I have been through a variety of soaps and creams (Arko, Irish Moos, Godrej, Bigelow) and have more or least happy with my experiences.
   
  After some research and a lot of thought, I decided to take the plunge into SE shaving. I picked up a GEM 1912 on the Bay for around $10 shipped. Add to this about $6 for 10 single edge stainless steel blades from Walgreens, so after a $16 outlay I was pretty happy. After my first SE shave last night, all I can say is WOW. This is what I have been looking for. Less iritation, closer shave with less work. Even my girlfriend commented that my face felt smoother than usual. The whole experience was different than a DE too, it is much more tactile and there is a lot more audible feedback since the blade is much more rigid and vibrates quite heavily.
   
  Overall, I am very happy with my decision, but will report back further. The only thing that I could see getting me back to DE razors would be if I could manage to pick up a NOS Bakelite Slant for a reasonable price. However the odds of that happening don't seem to be very good lately. My advice is to give SE a try for something different.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





sharkz said:


> Overall, I am very happy with my decision, but will report back further. The only thing that I could see getting me back to DE razors would be if I could manage to pick up a NOS Bakelite Slant for a reasonable price. However the odds of that happening don't seem to be very good lately. My advice is to give SE a try for something different.


 
   
  I feel single edged razors cut better because they don't have a blade behind to irritate the skin. The feeling of it gliding is completely different in comparison to double/triple edged cartridges.


----------



## sharkz

This is true, but the SE/DE thing both only have one blade to worry about. I think for me the big difference between SE/DE is blade angle. Even with a DE, the angle is fairly severe. The the SE, the head is almost flat (around 10 degrees) to my face. I think this lends to even less "scraping" that I get with my DE's and is a more natural cutting angle.


----------



## TheKillerPiglet

Yes, love the Gem SE. Maybe the best shavers out there short of straight edged.
   
  Hoffritz Slant is right there with it, though it takes a touch more care.
   
  KP


----------



## scuttle

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> I feel single edged razors cut better because they don't have a blade behind to irritate the skin. The feeling of it gliding is completely different in comparison to double/triple edged cartridges.


 
   
  In the context of the post you were replying, a "double edge" probably means what you think of as "single" - i.e. one blade edge on one side, one on the other. Not a cartridge.
   
  Re. the slants that post was about, I use a Merkur Slant (short handle, with Persona Lab prep blades - about as sharp as Feathers but much more consistent and smoother) and wouldn't use anything else now. They're not nearly as difficult as some people like to claim, and if you don't like a Slant it will easily re-sell on ebay.


----------



## LFF

I guess I'll have to give the SE's a try.
   
  I have three Gem SE's that have just been sitting there...all in mint condition. Never once tried them.


----------



## sharkz

Yeah, I might need to look into Slants eventually. I have some Lab Prep blades, but never really saw what all the fuss was about with them. They were more or less on par with the Shark Chromes that I usually use (and have like 85+ of). 
   
  Another thing the GEM has really made me take notice of too is how much I like the short handle and heavy weight. Neither of my DEs weight that much (Lord has an aluminum handle and the Knack has a plastic handle) and both have fairly long handles I do really like the control the short handle gives me and the difference in weight is definitely noticeable (whether or not this factor helps could be debatable).
   
  There is also the fact that there are many less SE blade choices (realistically 3-4 different ones), which doesn't make me feel like I need to try something different. I found a locally available blade that I can get much cheaper in bulk rates and I feel no need to change any variables there. It leaves me more freedom to play with my other variables (soaps/creams/brushes) of which there are more than enough combinations.


----------



## tool462

Quote: 





lff said:


> I guess I'll have to give the SE's a try.
> 
> I have three Gem SE's that have just been sitting there...all in mint condition. Never once tried them.


 
   
  I went from Gem SE to Dovo Full Hollow straight to Gillette Superspeed DE (current) and will say that you'll probably be back to DE or straight after awhile.  Blades are much more costly and to me, they are all inferior to mid-range DE blades.  At least the ones I tried were.
   
  If my beard gets long I always use straight blade, or if I shower in the evening, usually I shower in the morning after fasted cardio so I stick with DE for speed.


----------



## TheKillerPiglet

I used the Pella blades in the Gem's, very close shave.
   
  KP


----------



## sharkz

Quote: 





lff said:


> I guess I'll have to give the SE's a try.
> 
> I have three Gem SE's that have just been sitting there...all in mint condition. Never once tried them.


 
  You have the razors, the blades are easy to find, you have no excuses not to try. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Quote: 





tool462 said:


> I went from Gem SE to Dovo Full Hollow straight to Gillette Superspeed DE (current) and will say that you'll probably be back to DE or straight after awhile.  Blades are much more costly and to me, they are all inferior to mid-range DE blades.  At least the ones I tried were.
> 
> If my beard gets long I always use straight blade, or if I shower in the evening, usually I shower in the morning after fasted cardio so I stick with DE for speed.


 
  So I paid $18 or so for 100 Shark Chrome blades. I can get a 40 pack of GEM SS blades from Amazon for $15 (not really shopping around, that's the first bulk deal I saw). Considering that even though I am paying around double for the SE blades (.18 vs .38), the difference is so small in the scheme of things, I don't really care. Plus SE blades are supposed to last much longer. I usually get 4-5 shaves from a Shark, if I can get double that from a GEM, I am balancing the playing field.
   
  Now I doubt I will be straight razor shaving anytime soon. I am a chronically shakey person, so that might not be the best thing I can do safety wise.


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





sharkz said:


> You have the razors, the blades are easy to find, you have no excuses not to try.


 
  Indeed!
   
  I will order some blades sometime this week.


----------



## sharkz

Should be no need to even order them. For a trial, I would just venture to the local CVS/Walgreens/whatever you west coast fellas have and pick up a $10 pack for around $5-$6. My preference would run to Walgreens if you have them since they are Stainless Steel and supposedly coated.

 Eventually after I get more comfortable, I will have to see if I can procure a few Ted Pella coated blades to see if I can actually determine a difference.


----------



## scuttle

Quote: 





sharkz said:


> Now I doubt I will be straight razor shaving anytime soon. I am a chronically shakey person, so that might not be the best thing I can do safety wise.


 
   
  They're so much hassle to keep sharp. I'm ok with sharpening kitchen knives, but getting a straight razor shaving sharp reads like quite a procedure - even if I do think that some of the some more expensive multiple sharpening stones used are ott and could replaced by cheaper alternatives.


----------



## Pudu

Maybe, but there is something about stropping that is immensely satisfying. 


If you have one or two good blades that were properly honed to begin with, it doesn't take that much to keep an edge on them.


----------



## tool462

Quote: 





scuttle said:


> They're so much hassle to keep sharp. I'm ok with sharpening kitchen knives, but getting a straight razor shaving sharp reads like quite a procedure - even if I do think that some of the some more expensive multiple sharpening stones used are ott and could replaced by cheaper alternatives.


 
   
  Get it from a place that hones it and sells it "shave ready" and stropping is the only thing you have to do. Used mine for 3 years as my every day shaver and now maybe 2 times per week and it still is happy from just a stropping.
   
  If you need it honed, I think guys on B&B do it for $8-15.


----------



## proton007

The blade hall of fame...9 shaves from a feather hi-ss. Now I can finally shift to a new one.
   
  I know I'm bragging, but its astonishing.  I talked to my dad, and he's like, the ones he's used in the past wouldn't last more than a shave.


----------



## paradoxper

Thanks for the suggestion, Luis!
   
  Combining the Husker's to my pre-shave with a cold water shave did absolute wonders!
   
  Got the BBS shave I've been looking for and I've found cold water shaving to be such, such
  a revelation. Absolutely no nicks, no irritation and the most refreshing shave I can recall.
   
  I may even consider a daily shave now.


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, Luis!
> 
> Combining the Husker's to my pre-shave with a cold water shave did absolute wonders!
> 
> ...


 






   
  I have two awesome routines at the moment. One is the Huskers. Huskers leaves no scent which is nice. This is the second one..for a more special shave...
   
  01) Splash cold water on clean face. 
  02) Rub cold water well into beard.
  03) Take some Proraso Green Pre-Shave and apply to beard.
  04) Let it sit on beard for 1-2 min
  05) Take Proraso Green Cream and face lather directly on top of the pre-shave
  06) Take my Slant and shave with first pass
  07) Repeat #5
  08) Take my Slant shave with second pass XTG
  09) Wash down face with cold water
  10) Admire (or touch up for) BBS shave
  11) Apply Witch Hazel
  12) Apply Proraso Green Aftershave Splash
  13) Allow to dry
  14) Apply Proraso White Pre/Post Shave Cream
  15) Enjoy the amazing feel of an all Proraso shave.
   
  I leave this second one for when I have a date. The feeling of cleanliness and the smell is fantastic. If I'm going to bed, I leave it as is. If I'm going out, I apply some  cologne (I use a DIY one - very soft and clean smell) to my chest and lower neck. The positive feedback on this has been amazing.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

lff said:


> paradoxper said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the suggestion, Luis!
> ...




Damn. All I do at this point is, post-shower, splash cold water on my face, apply shaving cream via brush, shave, re-lather, shave, rinse. The result is pretty solid and I only apply some moisturizer if my skin is feeling particularly dry that day. I'm not sure going through all the hassle would give me a drastically better result at this point. A little cologne on my body but nothing ostentatious.

I'm a major proponent of the only person being able to smell me is my girlfriend when she's close. Otherwise I feel too much like a 13 year old boy or some of the Indian guys I used to hang out with in college who you could, quite literally, smell from across the building. I once was able to find a friend I was looking for by going to his door and then following the smell, and I don't have a remarkable strong nose.


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> Damn. All I do at this point is, post-shower, splash cold water on my face, apply shaving cream via brush, shave, re-lather, shave, rinse. The result is pretty solid and I only apply some moisturizer if my skin is feeling particularly dry that day. I'm not sure going through all the hassle would give me a drastically better result at this point. A little cologne on my body but nothing ostentatious.
> 
> I'm a major proponent of the only person being able to smell me is my girlfriend when she's close. Otherwise I feel too much like a 13 year old boy or some of the Indian guys I used to hang out with in college who you could, quite literally, smell from across the building. I once was able to find a friend I was looking for by going to his door and then following the smell, and I don't have a remarkable strong nose.


 

 I'm also a major proponent of "The only person able to smell me is the girl next to (or on) me." I hate it when you can smell people from 20 feet away...or even 5 feet away.
   
  The entire routine I posted helps me achieve a BBS shave with no irritation, weepers or major problems. I have sensitive skin. If you can get away with that...more power to you.
  .


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

lff said:


> I'm also a major proponent of "The only person able to smell me is the girl next to (or on) me." I hate it when you can smell people from 20 feet away...or even 5 feet away.
> 
> The entire routine I posted helps me achieve a BBS shave with no irritation, weepers or major problems. I have sensitive skin. If you can get away with that...more power to you.




Around my neck I get sensitive. I might look at ways to make it a bit better. Maybe trying some of your suggested methods.


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> Around my neck I get sensitive. I might look at ways to make it a bit better. Maybe trying some of your suggested methods.


 

 Same here.
   
  I used to suffer with a Mach3 and a collared shirt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Now...I get ZERO irritation.


----------



## sharkz

I need to find something better for my neck. No matter how good of a shave I get other places, my neck is always irritated. Especially the past two days I spent wearing a collared shirts while attending a wake and funeral, my neck is still red and irritated. I will have to do some more looking.
   
  I think part of my problem is my skin. I don't think I will ever get a truly irritation free shave due to my terrible skin.


----------



## tool462

Quote: 





sharkz said:


> I need to find something better for my neck. No matter how good of a shave I get other places, my neck is always irritated. Especially the past two days I spent wearing a collared shirts while attending a wake and funeral, my neck is still red and irritated. I will have to do some more looking.
> 
> I think part of my problem is my skin. I don't think I will ever get a truly irritation free shave due to my terrible skin.


 
   
  Have faith!  Nobody is free from a potentially perfect shave 
   
  For me, I shave my neck from the bottom up for the bottom 3rd or so, then from the top down for the rest.  Seems to keep me from using too extreme of an angle with the blade.


----------



## scuttle

Quote: 





sharkz said:


> I need to find something better for my neck. No matter how good of a shave I get other places, my neck is always irritated. Especially the past two days I spent wearing a collared shirts while attending a wake and funeral, my neck is still red and irritated. I will have to do some more looking.
> 
> I think part of my problem is my skin. I don't think I will ever get a truly irritation free shave due to my terrible skin.


 
   
  Short of the terror of a straight razor, slant bar razors are probably the best thing for really sensitive skin:
   
http://www.bruceonshaving.com/2010/07/11/slant-bar-razors/
   
  I'd also recommend Personna "lab prep" aka barber blades - the US made blue packaged ones.


----------



## sharkz

Now I know I was saying how much I loved my GEM just a few days ago. That hasn't changed it is a great razor I need to keep exploring in the future. But for now, I have a shiny new toy.
   
  I'll preface this by saying when I started DE shaving two or so years ago, I asked both my grandfathers if they had any DE razors left. I received a Knack from my one grandfather that I have used until this point and the other grandfather couldn't recall having any razors left. Well sadly my grandfather passed away last weekend. One of the only silver linings to this was that when going through his things, my grandmother found a DE razor and thought of me. I immediately ran over there when I got the call, wondering what I was going to find. Well imagine my surprise when I found waiting for me an absolutely pristine 1959 Gillette Fatboy complete in its case. The thing likely hasn't been used in 40 years or more, but after a thorough cleaning, it shined right up and works perfectly. I shaved for the first time Saturday with it and it felt awesome. It's definitely going to take some more playing with the adjustments in small increments, but I love it. This is the kind of thing that will never be leaving me both because of the sentimental value, but also because it does what it does wonderfully.
   
  So its been a few good days for shaving and that's not even considering the box from Bestshave.net I have waiting for me at home. Tonight I will be trying the $2.50 horsehair brush against my Tweezerman, a nice alum block, and some Derby moisturizing shaving cream. After the initial thrill of DE shaving a few years ago, it became monotonous again. Lately I have been motivated to shave again which is definitely a good thing!


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





scuttle said:


> Short of the terror of a straight razor, slant bar razors are probably the best thing for really sensitive skin:
> 
> http://www.bruceonshaving.com/2010/07/11/slant-bar-razors/
> 
> I'd also recommend Personna "lab prep" aka barber blades - the US made blue packaged ones.


 
  I LOVE and ADORE my slant with Feather blades! Best shaves ever!!!


----------



## tool462

Nice! Even using some vintage razor has some sort of "sentimental" feel so it would be real cool to have your own grandfather's old razor.


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





sharkz said:


> Now I know I was saying how much I loved my GEM just a few days ago. That hasn't changed it is a great razor I need to keep exploring in the future. But for now, I have a shiny new toy.
> 
> I'll preface this by saying when I started DE shaving two or so years ago, I asked both my grandfathers if they had any DE razors left. I received a Knack from my one grandfather that I have used until this point and the other grandfather couldn't recall having any razors left. Well sadly my grandfather passed away last weekend. One of the only silver linings to this was that when going through his things, my grandmother found a DE razor and thought of me. I immediately ran over there when I got the call, wondering what I was going to find. Well imagine my surprise when I found waiting for me an absolutely pristine 1959 Gillette Fatboy complete in its case. The thing likely hasn't been used in 40 years or more, but after a thorough cleaning, it shined right up and works perfectly. I shaved for the first time Saturday with it and it felt awesome. It's definitely going to take some more playing with the adjustments in small increments, but I love it. This is the kind of thing that will never be leaving me both because of the sentimental value, but also because it does what it does wonderfully.
> 
> So its been a few good days for shaving and that's not even considering the box from Bestshave.net I have waiting for me at home. Tonight I will be trying the $2.50 horsehair brush against my Tweezerman, a nice alum block, and some Derby moisturizing shaving cream. After the initial thrill of DE shaving a few years ago, it became monotonous again. Lately I have been motivated to shave again which is definitely a good thing!


 

 You are a very, very very lucky fellow... Enjoy the ride shave !


----------



## Pudu

sharkz said:


> ... an absolutely pristine 1959 Gillette Fatboy complete in its case. ... This is the kind of thing that will never be leaving me both because of the sentimental value, but also because it does what it does wonderfully.




Nice! That's a terrific find and a great thing to have passed down. I always wish I had a razor from my dad - but seeing as how he has a beard, well .... :mad: . I have set aside a W&B Barbers Use that I refinished, and extra strop to give to my son should he ever show any interest in learning to use a straight. 

Congrats on the sweet addition. Keep it in good shape for your kid.


----------



## LFF

It's awesome to have an heirloom.
   
  My very first razor was a Merkur Futur. When my mom saw it, she passed onto me my grandfather's minty Gillette Fat Handle Tech. My mom claims it was one of my grandfather's prize possessions as he felt it provided him the best shaves and the quickest shaves. It is still one of my favorites.


----------



## proton007

Hi all, just wanted to update, I've started using shaving cream (Nivea Mild) and brush (Omega, boar brush), and its much better compared to the gel.

   

 The feeling is smooth, and almost no irritation during the shave.
  I'll recommend this to anyone trying out cream+brush for the first time. Its not very costly, and makes a big difference.
   
  Has anyone heard of Epolari cream? Apparently it has squalene (shark liver oil). I'm not sure how good is it, its ~$30 for 180g.
   
  The only trouble so far is the neck region. I don't seem to get the same level of smoothness and shave, and it becomes a bit rough if I go against the grain. I suspect the blade angle is too high, so I need to change my technique.
  Any suggestions?


----------



## sharkz

I took a trip into NYC this weekend and made a "quick" stop at Pasteur Pharmacy. This place really is a mecca of shaving supplies. Crammed into their shelves was pretty much every razor, brush, cream, soap, blade, and aftershave I have seen or read about online, all at prices as cheap or cheaper than you can get from any of the online suppliers. I was in awe of this place. It was just great to be able to smell any product that I have been contemplating.
   
  I wound up coming away with a new tiny Omega brush, some Razorock Cacao croap (discontinued now), Spieck aftershave lotion, a Palmolive shave stick, and four packs of blades (Feathers, SuperMax Platinum, Super Iridiums, and Gillette 7 O'Clock blacks). If in NYC, I highly recommend you visit this place. It is definitely worth the trip.


----------



## Pudu

Very cool.

I've always wanted to check out Pasteur's, but my trips into the city have been few and far between and something "more important" (according to those I'm usually there with) always seems to come up.


Admittedly, the last time I had a chance, I opted instead to head to Shopper's Vineyard.



Spoiler: For some of this


----------



## TheKillerPiglet

Oh, good stuff. Abuelo is a Panamanian rum manufactured by a Cuban family, according to the rep at my local retailer. I get the 7 year rum for mixing, it is at least as smooth as most 12 year rums and dead on perfect for Cuba Libres.
   
  KP


----------



## codymaust

Been DE shaving (face lathering) for about a month now with a Merkur 33c
   
  Any tips for the chin area? I can't seem to avoid irritation on my chin.
   
*Process:*
  Cold water
  Pre-shave gel
  Face lather (loaded boar brush)
  WTG (except upper chin)
  XTG on chin ( seems to result in the least irritation )
  Cold water
  Witch hazel
  Face moisturizer as needed (usually need to apply heavily on chin area)


----------



## LFF

The chin is a tricky part.
   
  I usually do a light touch on the chin and try to stick out my jaw so I can get as flat a surface as possible.


----------



## sharkz

On your chin or the under neck area below your chin?
   
  My chin is usually my least irritated area, but I have hair like a porcupine on my neck that grows sideways and low to my skin, making it impossible for me to get a smooth shave in the area no matter what I do. If I'm not careful, its very easy for me to get razor burn on my neck too if I hit it too many times.
   
  In the name of continually changing things up to get the best shave, I have a cheap E Type Shick Injector inbound. I figure I need to have all the major razor types represented before I can make any firm conclusions (DE, SE, Injector). Right now my SE and Fatboy are neck and neck, however I need to play with adjusting the Fatboy more. I can get an irritation free shave on "3" but it isn't that close no matter how many times I hit certain areas. I have tried two shaves on "4" and gotten minor irritation, so this has made me leery of going any higher up. I might need to just bite the bullet and see what happens.


----------



## Tsujigiri

Here's my setup. 2 Thiers Issard razors, one 3/8 "Super Gnome" and one 6/8 "Spartacus," which my dad gave to me after he tried shaving with straight razors and decided that it was too difficult. A badger hair brush with an Israeli olive wood handle that I made myself on a lathe. And a shaving soap bowl that my mom made for me (She does pottery as a hobby, and one of my dad's many hobbies is soap-making).
   
  I'm quite liking using straights now. Unfortunately, it seems like it's very difficult to procure straight razors these days. I'm very happy with what I have now, but I think one of these days I'll feel compelled to start spending some of my own money on this hobby.


----------



## sharkz

That's an awesome looking brush! I need a lathe so I can make things like that.
   
  I actually just got in a 1930's Schick Injector with a cracked handle and I might take a stab at making my own from a scrap of Bubinga I have laying around. Should be easy enough, its nice and small with no complex curves.


----------



## Tsujigiri

Thanks! That wood was kind of a pain to work with because of all the knots, but they gave it a really beautiful grain once the piece was finished.


----------



## ender323

I can never beat a really, really, sharp knife. My friends think I'm just trying to look cool, but seriously? A nice knife reground with a shallow angle, sharpened carefully and stropped on a belt gets closer than any razor I've found (I imagine a nice straight razor would be better, but I have no idea where to find a good one, not to mention they're likely quite expensive.)


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





ender323 said:


> I can never beat a really, really, sharp knife. My friends think I'm just trying to look cool, but seriously? A nice knife reground with a shallow angle, sharpened carefully and stropped on a belt gets closer than any razor I've found (I imagine a nice straight razor would be better, but I have no idea where to find a good one, not to mention they're likely quite expensive.)


 

 Try buying one from the Badger and Blade forums. I bought my first straight there for $20.00 in very nice condition and shave ready!


----------



## leogodoy

Got a Art of Shaving kit as a gift from my wife, now I am hooked, reading badger and blade topics as often as I come here. Why do we have to be this way? Why can't we just buy a good headphone (or a razor, or even a pair of running shoes and a cromoly road bike frame, coming back to some of my recent obsessions) and be all set?


----------



## leogodoy

Sorry, double post.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





leogodoy said:


> Why do we have to be this way? Why can't we just buy a good headphone (or a razor, or even a pair of running shoes and a cromoly road bike frame, coming back to some of my recent obsessions) and be all set?


 
   
  Give it time, it will happen.
  I'm happy with my Feather (Razor/Blades) + Proraso. Never had a better shave, and I don't think it can get better than this (unless I do some extensive preparation of course). So no reason to change anything.
   
  Same with headphones for me. I've got an HD650, pretty much among the best out there, I'm not craving for more for atleast a few years.


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





leogodoy said:


> Got a Art of Shaving kit as a gift from my wife, now I am hooked, reading badger and blade topics as often as I come here. Why do we have to be this way? Why can't we just buy a good headphone (or a razor, or even a pair of running shoes and a cromoly road bike frame, coming back to some of my recent obsessions) and be all set?


 

 Yeah...I understand.
   
  I was the same way until I found the perfect razor for myself...a vintage Hoffritz slant. I got a Merkur 37c and 39c as well as a few other slants after that and have been super happy with them. My RAD has officially stopped.
   
  I have also tried a slew of shaving soaps and creams and find myself getting the best results with Proraso and MWF soap. Nothing else comes close, except maybe Arko and even my trusty Arko shave stick is a distant 3rd after Proraso (Green, Blue and Red) and MWF.
   
  I can honestly say that NOTHING beats an all Proraso shave for me. Luckily, it's one of the more affordable options out there.


----------



## leogodoy

Yeah, I do believe the "end game" kit is closer and cheaper to achieve in shaving than here in headphones.


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





leogodoy said:


> Yeah, I do believe the "end game" kit is closer and cheaper to achieve in shaving than here in headphones.


 

 Yeah I agree. I don't think you have shaving companies pushing people for good reviews on BadgerandBlade. That helps a lot.


----------



## tool462

I ran out of my Proroso Green and while I waited for a near-lifetime supply to come in from eBay I grabbed some of this:
http://www.amazon.com/Neutrogena-Sensitive-Shave-Cream-Ounce/dp/B005C4WPIY/ref=sr_1_2?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1367964775&sr=1-2&keywords=neutrogena+shave+gel
   
  Actually pretty impressed.  SUPER smooth and fast shave, if it's less than 24 hours since I last shaved it is hard to see where I have shaved and have not since it doesn't foam up at all, but worth a shot if you are using a DE or safety for a quicker shave than straight.


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





tool462 said:


> I ran out of my Proroso Green and while I waited for a near-lifetime supply to come in from eBay I grabbed some of this:
> http://www.amazon.com/Neutrogena-Sensitive-Shave-Cream-Ounce/dp/B005C4WPIY/ref=sr_1_2?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1367964775&sr=1-2&keywords=neutrogena+shave+gel
> 
> Actually pretty impressed.  SUPER smooth and fast shave, if it's less than 24 hours since I last shaved it is hard to see where I have shaved and have not since it doesn't foam up at all, but worth a shot if you are using a DE or safety for a quicker shave than straight.


 

 Cool, and that's a very good price !
   
  In other news :
   
  I've bought this :

   
   
  Fantastic brush at a fantastic price. I'm done with brushes.


----------



## anoobis

^^
   
  Haven't tried many brushes but the Black Fibre is quick to create a decent lather.
   
   
  Anyone a Muhle R41 aficionado? Apparently the latest version has a larger cap. I've seen it suggested that using the cap from the open comb version (2010? I think it's the same as the Merkur 15C head) with the first tooth comb plate is close to the latest R41.
   
  I believe that the two tooth comb plates are slightly different and it looks to me as thought the underside of the caps have a different curvature (open comb vs tooth comb).
   
  I'd be very interested to hear if anyone has tried the latest R41 and the hybrid from the previous versions.


----------



## mistafahrenheit

I don't have any info about the Merkur Model you mentioned, I do however have a Merkur (can't remember the model- it seems to always be out of stock - very popular).  I modestly suggest you use a best badger hair brush they are pricey (start at around $35-40, and go into the $$$$) I bought one a couple of years ago for around $40 USD- and I swear by it!  Really better than boars hair- much softer and more pleasant.


----------



## Pudu

I have never tried the R41 - it scares me :confused_face:. But there's a fantastic comparison of the '11 vs '13 models on this page. I'm not super keen on a the idea of a really aggressive razor - I rarely do more than one pass and usually shave ever other day anyway. Actually I've never tried an OC before but think I'd rather try a proper OC before the 41. Do you like the Muhle?

I've gotten totally bored with my little ol' HD so I picked a Feather SS (non-folding). Tried it for the first time this morning - man that's a fun razor. Love it!


----------



## proton007

pudu said:


> I have never tried the R41 - it scares me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I currently use Feather razor and blades, but the angle on the R41 seems a bit higher. According to them it doesn't take a second pass, it definitely does with my current setup (I shave almost twice a week).
 Could someone chime in on the performance of the R41?


----------



## Pudu

I've been using feather blades for a couple of years now and recently decided they aren't as smooth as I would like them to be (not cheap either). I picked up some black 7 O'clocks at a little local shop - pretty good blades, seemed to degrade quickly - and have a sampler to work my way through, as well as some of the much ballyhooed Super Iridiums en-route. Anyone use the S.I.s?

I tried a Fatip Piccolo for the first time today (astra blade from my bunch of samples). Gave a great, smooth, one-pass shave. I'd say it's a keeper. But not as much fun as the SS.

Like to hear more about the 41 too. From what I read it takes a lot of attention to your angles to get good results. My initial thought is that it sounds like using a straight without the joys of stropping and the super smooth shave of a big @ss blade. But having not tried it I defer to those who enjoy them.


----------



## proton007

pudu said:


> I've been using feather blades for a couple of years now and recently decided they aren't as smooth as I would like them to be (not cheap either). I picked up some black 7 O'clocks at a little local shop - pretty good blades, seemed to degrade quickly - and have a sampler to work my way through, as well as some of the much ballyhooed Super Iridiums en-route. Anyone use the S.I.s?


 
  
 Feather not smooth? Thats new.  There are two kinds of Feather, one is platinum coated. For me with adequate preparation, its a very smooth shaving experience. One blade lasts for about 3-4 good shaves.


----------



## Pudu

Yep, the standard yellow box Feather.



Definitely sharp. As I say I thought they were fine for a couple of years but now I think they may be a bit too thin on the edge. I have the same thing with straights - I prefer a heavy blade that is sharp, but not too sharp.


----------



## sharkz

I never found the Feather's to be as spectacular as advertised. For me the best blades have been the Gillette 7 O'clock Blacks or the SuperMax Super Platinums which are sharp smooth and last the longest. The SuperMax's are much cheaper too if you can find them.


----------



## Primergy

Electric since day one.
 With the exception of one Philips try, it has always been a Braun.
  
 Right now I am on a Braun 8990. Cleaning cartridges are being re-filled with denatured alcohol (minus color and perfume Braun adds).
 Change blades and foil every 12 months. No razor-burn, rash, no immediate need for lotions and such after a shave.
  
 I get rashes and can't stand the scratching, even a good blade gives me. I have thick hair & plenty of it.


----------



## Pudu

Got a New razor in the post yesterday.



Brilliant little shaver.


----------



## anoobis

A much belated follow-up, in case anyone's still here!
  
 I have the OC (not toothed) R41 and it does a good job. Initially I found it left my skin a bit raw but altering the angle helped a lot. By way of comparison, the head is smaller and lighter than the EJ DE89 for example and although the DE89 is smoother I seem to (currently) get on better with the Muhle. I've never really found the idea of 'let the weight do the work' to work for me, whereas the R41 seems to cut better and is more manoeuvrable. That said, I don't think I've tried the EJ with Astra blades, so I think I'll give it another go soon.
  
 While I'm here, anyone know anything about King Of Shaves gel? I have tried the green one (alpha/aloe?) and found the slickness pretty good. What I'm really wondering is whether it's a good idea for long term use. It's not very traditional shaving, which I'm sure puts many off, and many of the soaps and creams are supposed to be good/better for the skin. So, how does the gel stack up here? That said I seem to have dry skin regardless of shaving creams with camomile etc. I don't know, maybe I'm literally allergic to soap!


----------



## David1961

Here are two photos of my shaving gear.
  

  
 The one at the top is my Iwasaki-Kamisori, then below and from left to right is my extra silver tip badger brush with a custom made handle, fusion razor also with a custom made handle, feather razor blades, and my two Above the Tie DE safety razors again with custom made handles.
  
 I shave my head and find the safest way to do that is with the fusion.
  

  
 This photo is of my Above the Tie razors, I just bought the heads which are H1 and M1, and had the handles custom made like with the fusion. The handles are made of stainless steel and black ebony.
 Those handles which includes the one on the badger brush, were done by a local metal engineer, he's the same engineer that did the brackets for the headbands I have on my 009's and LCD-XC.
  
 For shaving downwards I use the H1, and for shaving across and upwards I use the M1.
  
 P.S. My Above the Tie razors give me the most comfortable shave I've ever had, but for the hard to reach hairs that I can't get with the Above the Tie razors [ for me those hairs are just under my nose ] I use the Iwasaki-Kamisori.


----------



## jodgey4

I use a straight razor... Ralf Aust 6/8" Spanish tip, carbon steel, full ground, Olivewood handle. I'll post pics soon.


----------



## David1961

jodgey4 said:


> I use a straight razor... Ralf Aust 6/8" Spanish tip, carbon steel, full ground, Olivewood handle. I'll post pics soon.




I look forward to seeing the photos.


----------



## superjawes

Well this thread helped push me over the edge. I am now shaving with a Parker 99R and Poraso shaving cream, then finishing with a Poraso aftershave. Much less irritation than my old razors.


----------



## David1961

superjawes said:


> Well this thread helped push me over the edge. I am now shaving with a Parker 99R and Poraso shaving cream, then finishing with a Poraso aftershave. Much less irritation than my old razors.




I'm assuming you're referring to proraso shaving cream, if so then I've tried it and I much prefer GEO.F.TRUMPER shaving cream.


----------



## kaixax555

Wow, a shaving thread... amazing...
  
 For me, I switched to a DE razor in July last year.
  

  
 Currently:
 -Feather Popular (Affordable and pretty nice IMO)
 -Wilkinson Sword Classic blades (I use Gilette 7 o'clock and Feather blades too)
 -Godrej shaving cream
 -Omega synthetic shaving brush (looking to upgrade this soon)
 -Schick Hydro 5 (for occasional use when I lack time)
  
 Just love how cleanly DE razors shave and how I don't need to spend a crazy amount of money to replace blades


----------



## josh just josh

I've been using a Weber stainless steel DE with the bulldog handle for a few months and really love it. It's made in the US and has great feel and is just right amount of aggressive for me. I also have an Edwin Jagger  DE89. I use Astra SP blades and Razorock Bee's Knees soap.
  
 It's really made a big difference in my face. I get very few ingrown hairs and have much less irritation on my neck.


----------



## pfurey89

Just don't shave. Problems solved.


----------



## anoobis

^ should be charging for quality like that
  
  
 Back with the HJM Black Fibre, anyone face lather with creams with it? I've found that I need to start it off in a bowl to get some lather built up in the brush, otherwise I just end up flicking water all over the place and end up with nothing I can shave with! Maybe that's just me


----------



## customcoco

anoobis said:


> ^ should be charging for quality like that
> 
> 
> Back with the HJM Black Fibre, anyone face lather with creams with it? I've found that I need to start it off in a bowl to get some lather built up in the brush, otherwise I just end up flicking water all over the place and end up with nothing I can shave with! Maybe that's just me




You're definitely not alone... 

 I never knew how to face lather in the first place, though  

Have you ever tried to build up the lather in your hand ? I find it way more enjoyable than doing so in a bowl...

BTW : What cream do you use ?


----------



## hisnibs

just apply the cream directly to the face, then take a slightly wetter brush to start the process. Keep adding water if the brush gets dry (I use boar brushes mainly). Creams I'd face lathered with: Omega (or Proraso), Nivea sensitive, Godrej Mint


----------



## anoobis

customcoco said:


> You're definitely not alone...
> 
> I never knew how to face lather in the first place, though
> 
> ...


 
  
 I end up using a bowl if for no other reason than having somewhere to put the brush, and I can build more lather in a bowl anyway.
  
 Mostly use Erasmic as a bought a few tubes but I also have Palm Olive, St. James, RSC, Ingram, SuperMax, probably a couple of others!


----------



## Doorbell

I shave every 2 days with a Gillette Fusion and Jack Black Beard Lube or occasionally Jack Black's Supreme Creme. I tried using a double edge razor  but could never get the hang of it. It doesn't help that I have a tiny mole on my neck that the double edge razor never seemed to miss. Good riddance to the razor.


----------



## David1961

When shaving with my DE razors, I do very short strokes, with as least amount of pressure. 
I've only been using the DE razors for about 18 months but the way I shave with them I can count one one hand how many times I've nicked myself, and I get an amazing shave every time, however I also shave my head but I use my fusion for that.

P.S. I have a straight razor on order so I'm looking forward to giving that ago.


----------



## customcoco

david1961 said:


> When shaving with my DE razors, I do very short strokes, with as least amount of pressure.
> I've only been using the DE razors for about 18 months but the way I shave with them I can count one one hand how many times I've nicked myself, and I get an amazing shave every time, however I also shave my head but I use my fusion for that.
> 
> P.S. I have a straight razor on order so I'm looking forward to giving that ago.


 

 What straight did you buy ?


----------



## David1961

I'm getting it custom made by TC Blades. 
It's a western style blade with a Japanese handle. 
The blade is being made of carbon steel, and the wood used is black ebony and Amboyna burl, with a silver spacer.
The handle will be none folding like my Iwasaki kamisori.

I'll post a photo when I have it.

P.S. There are photos of what the straight razor will look very similar to on TC Blades website, it's in " straight razor gallery " photos 11, 13, 14, 15. 
The photos of that straight razor on TC's website has a Japanese style blade, whereas mine will be western style.


----------



## customcoco

david1961 said:


> I'm getting it custom made by TC Blades.
> It's a western style blade with a Japanese handle.
> The blade is being made of carbon steel, and the wood used is black ebony and Amboyna burl, with a silver spacer.
> The handle will be none folding like my Iwasaki kamisori.
> ...


 

 I wish you the very best with your new acquisition ! While not as luxurious, I absolutely love my Dovo Classic...
  
 Straight razors are just so much more enjoyable than DE's.


----------



## David1961

customcoco said:


> I wish you the very best with your new acquisition ! While not as luxurious, I absolutely love my Dovo Classic...
> 
> Straight razors are just so much more enjoyable than DE's.


 
  
 Thanks customcoco.
  
 A head-fier friend has a Dovo Mammoth and it was he that got me thinking on getting a western style straight razor.
 However I don't like the folding handle type which is why I've gone for a Japanese style handle.
  
 Here's a drawing I did on the shape of the razor I've ordered.
  

  
 Because I want the handle to be more secure, I've just sent TC this drawing hoping he can put a rivet where the drawing shows.
  
 I've also asked him if he can get hold of some deep red Amboyna Burl wood.


----------



## customcoco

david1961 said:


> Thanks customcoco.
> 
> A head-fier friend has a Dovo Mammoth and it was he that got me thinking on getting a western style straight razor.
> However I don't like the folding handle type which is why I've gone for a Japanese style handle.
> ...


 
 That looks great !
  
 When will you get hold of it ?


----------



## David1961

customcoco said:


> That looks great !
> 
> When will you get hold of it ?


 
  
 Hi customcoco,
  
 TC hasn't told me how long it'll be before it's ready for delivery, but he sent me an email the other day saying he was on with the blade, and was getting hold of some Amboyna Burl.
  
 Regarding the Amboyna Burl, I like it in a Deep Red, so I've asked TC if he could get some in that colour,  he told me he'll get a few pieces then send me photos so I can choose.
  
 TC told me the rivet I've asked for isn't necessary because the glue he uses to secure the handle to the blade is very strong, but I just wanted I rivet used for peace of mind, so he said he can do that..
  
 I'll post a photo when I have it.


----------



## Folex

Buy any 3-6 blade razor and jump in the shower. Run the hot water over your face for 20 seconds and begin shaving. You don't need any prep or shaving cream/gel. The water will lubricate and keep the hair soft so it shaves easy. Then comes the most head-scratching moment. When I'm done shaving in the shower I rub shaving foam on my freshly shaved face and then wash it off. Another plus to putting shaving foam afterwards is you can easily tell if you missed any spots. When I shave in the shower I do it without a mirror. This is why I use the 3-6 blade razors with the guard on it.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

I have recently been trying the cold water shaving method that LFF recommended. I wake up and before getting in the shower, wash my face with cold water, then put on shaving cream(still just using barbasol with the DE) then shave. I have consistently been getting closer shaves using the cold water method, as compared to before when I would shower first with hot water, then shave with hot water.

Cold water shaving for the win


----------



## customcoco

david1961 said:


> I'll post a photo when I have it.


 
 Please do !
  
 I'd also love to hear your impressions about how western straights differ, on a day-to-day basis, from eastern straights... If you don't mind, of course


----------



## David1961

> Originally Posted by *customcoco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Please do !
> 
> I'd also love to hear your impressions about how western straights differ, on a day-to-day basis, from eastern straights... If you don't mind, of course


 
  
 Customcoco, when I got the Iwasaki Kamisori, it was only available in right-handed and I'm left-handed. I didn't think this would be a problem because the balance and feel of the Iwasaki I find is perfect, but with Japanese straight razors the blade veers to one side and I found the Iwasaki awkward to shave with my left hand.
  
 The straight razor I've ordered from TC is supposed to be a Japanese razor, but I asked TC if he could do it with a western style blade, so hopefully it'll be easier to use than the Iwasaki.
 I don't think I'll be using the Iwasaki that often, so because of that I might end up selling it.


----------



## customcoco

david1961 said:


> Customcoco, when I got the Iwasaki Kamisori, it was only available in right-handed and I'm left-handed. I didn't think this would be a problem because the balance and feel of the Iwasaki I find is perfect, but with Japanese straight razors the blade veers to one side and I found the Iwasaki awkward to shave with my left hand.
> 
> The straight razor I've ordered from TC is supposed to be a Japanese razor, but I asked TC if he could do it with a western style blade, so hopefully it'll be easier to use than the Iwasaki.
> I don't think I'll be using the Iwasaki that often, so because of that I might end up selling it.


 
  
 Thanks for those explanations.
  
 A question just appeared in my mind, though : how do you strop a kamisori ? Just like a normal western blade ? Does the differing angles change anything to the way you pass it on the leather ?


----------



## David1961

I think Japanese straight razors are stropped like a western style blade, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## customcoco

david1961 said:


> I think Japanese straight razors are stropped like a western style blade, but I don't know for sure.


 

 How did you strop it ?


----------



## David1961

customcoco said:


> How did you strop it ?




Because I've only used my Iwasaki once, I've not sharpened or stropped it, however I'm sure there'll be a video on YouTube showing how to do both with a Japanese straight razor.


----------



## Pudu

You can strop it just as a western razor - strop it more on one side than the other to account for the asymmetrical edge if you like.

Honing is a bit more of a pain in the butt - also because of the asymmetry. I still have one which I almost never use because the honing got on my nerves. I think it was something like 2 strokes to 5, but it has been a very long time since I put it to stone.

The kamisori scale-less handle with a symmetric edge is the way to go in my opinion. I'm sure you'll love your razor.


----------



## customcoco

pudu said:


> You can strop it just as a western razor - strop it more on one side than the other to account for the asymmetrical edge if you like.
> 
> Honing is a bit more of a pain in the butt - also because of the asymmetry. I still have one which I almost never use because the honing got on my nerves. I think it was something like 2 strokes to 5, but it has been a very long time since I put it to stone.
> 
> The kamisori scale-less handle with a symmetric edge is the way to go in my opinion. I'm sure you'll love your razor.


 

 Ok, it makes perfect sense. Thanks for your reply !


----------



## anoobis

Anyone a fan of the latest synthetic brushes (Muhle V2)?
  
 I've read a lot of good things about both the Black Fibre and SilverTip Fibre but interestingly, also a comment that they're now pretty close to each other in terms of feel, backbone etc.
  
 Has anyone tried both? I was considering buying one of each, are they now too similar?


----------



## customcoco

anoobis said:


> Anyone a fan of the latest synthetic brushes (Muhle V2)?
> 
> I've read a lot of good things about both the Black Fibre and SilverTip Fibre but interestingly, also a comment that they're now pretty close to each other in terms of feel, backbone etc.
> 
> Has anyone tried both? I was considering buying one of each, are they now too similar?


 

 Didn't you already have a BlackFibre ?


----------



## anoobis

Yes but the HJM was (and I think still is) a V1 Black Fibre. I'm led to believe there's notable difference between V1 and V2 for both Black Fibre and SilverTip Fibre. I was wondering how the new Black Fibre and SilverTip Fibre differ as apparently there's now not much in it.
  
 (Over the last 2-3 years, the Black Fibre brushes have become shorter, so there are definite differences to the older ones.)


----------



## SushiSage

david1961 said:


> Because I've only used my Iwasaki once, I've not sharpened or stropped it, however I'm sure there'll be a video on YouTube showing how to do both with a Japanese straight razor.


 
  
 Would you mind sharing where you acquired your kamisori from?
 And how steep have you found the learning curve to be?


----------



## David1961

sushisage said:


> Would you mind sharing where you acquired your kamisori from?
> And how steep have you found the learning curve to be?




I got it from aframestokyo.com

It's a 50mm Sweden steel version.

I've actually only tried to use my Kamisori once, this is because I find the Kamisori is awkward to use because it's for right handed and I'm left., that's why I'm in the process of having a western style straight razor being made but with a Japanese style handle.
When I get the western straight razor I'll probably never try and use the kamisori again, even though I think it feels amazing to hold, plus IMO it's a thing of beauty.


----------



## David1961

I just want to make anyone that's thinking on ordering an Iwasaki Kamisori via Aframestokyo aware, that ATM they're out of stock, and when I ordered the one I have, I had to wait for about 4 months. This is because there are only so many made within a certain time.


----------



## David1961

I received an Email today from TC who did the custom straight razor for me.
 In that Email are some photos of that razor but because I'm not computer savvy I don't know how to get those photos from that Email onto head-fi. 
 So because I know how to post the photos I've taken onto head-fi, I decided to take photos of those photos via my computer screen.
  
 Here are three photos which aren't that good in quality because they are of my computer screen, but the custom straight razor can still be made out.
  

  

  

  
 The wood is Black Ebony and Amboyna Burl.
  
 I'll be taking some more photos when I receive it.


----------



## superjawes

Are you in Windows 7 (or later)? Because you should have a snipping tool that you can use to take screenshots. OSX should have something, too...although I might only be assuming that.


----------



## customcoco

superjawes said:


> OSX should have something, too...although I might only be assuming that.


 
 No, you're right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !
  
 Fantastic razor David ! That's a full holloaw ground, have you ever considered giving wedges a go ?


----------



## David1961

superjawes said:


> Are you in Windows 7 (or later)? Because you should have a snipping tool that you can use to take screenshots. OSX should have something, too...although I might only be assuming that.




My computer is an iMac. I guess I should learn a bit more on how to use it, but in the meantime I'll wait until I receive the razor then I'll post hopefully better photos.

Thank you customcoco.
 I'm new to straight razors so sorry but what is or are wedges ?


----------



## customcoco

david1961 said:


> My computer is an iMac. I guess I should learn a bit more on how to use it, but in the meantime I'll wait until I receive the razor then I'll post hopefully better photos.
> 
> Thank you customcoco.
> I'm new to straight razors so sorry but what is or are wedges ?


 

 A wedge is a certain type of blade profile.
  
 As a pic is worth a thousand words :
  

  
 It goes from full-hollow (upper left part of the image) to wedges (lower right).


----------



## David1961

I see, thanks for that customcoco, that picture is a great help. 
Like I say I'm new to straight western style razor shaving so that razor when I get it will be the first time I've tried shaving with a western style straight razor, so I've obviously not tried different wedges, but have you tried different wedges customcoco and if so which do you think gives the best shave ?

Thanks.

P.S. I've had an Iwasaki Kamisori for several month but because I'm left handed and that Japanese straight razor was only available in right handed, I've only tried using it once and found it awkward to use, so I've not bothered trying it again. I think I should have more success with the western style straight razor I have coming.


----------



## Pudu

A lot of it has to do with feedback and handling. Near wedges tend to offer a lot less feedback than full hollow ground razors - you get less vibration and ping through the meatier blades. On the other hand many (including me) feel that wedgier razors offer a smoother experience - they tend to treat my skin better than the lighter, full hollow ground blades. It may be a question of the amount of blade deformation under pressure. I like the handling of the extra weight too - the razor seems easier to control by just letting the weight and momentum do the work.

 All razors are ground to some extent - a true wedge would be nearly impossible to hone. You often see the wedges in the form of big 8/8 cleavers - people like the impressive look. But I think there is a sweet spot in a 6/8, 1/8 hollow blade. My W&B chopper is a great razor, very smooth and a lot of fun to shave with. 

But it is bested by the slightly smaller Greaves which takes a ridiculous edge and is just about perfect with regards to handling - for me at least.


----------



## David1961

pudu said:


> A lot of it has to do with feedback and handling. Near wedges tend to offer a lot less feedback than full hollow ground razors - you get less vibration and ping through the meatier blades. On the other hand many (including me) feel that wedgier razors offer a smoother experience - they tend to treat my skin better than the lighter, full hollow ground blades. It may be a question of the amount of blade deformation under pressure. I like the handling of the extra weight too - the razor seems easier to control by just letting the weight and momentum do the work.
> 
> All razors are ground to some extent - a true wedge would be nearly impossible to hone. You often see the wedges in the form of big 8/8 cleavers - people like the impressive look. But I think there is a sweet spot in a 6/8, 1/8 hollow blade. My W&B chopper is a great razor, very smooth and a lot of fun to shave with.
> 
> But it is bested by the slightly smaller Greaves which takes a ridiculous edge and is just about perfect with regards to handling - for me at least.




Thank you for this post of yours Pudu.


----------



## dichtert

I used to buy the Gillette cartridges, but they were/are pretty expensive. So I grew a beard until one day I scared the s**t out of one of my patients
 Last Christmas a friend got me a leather razor strop and I use it on the Gillette cartridge and sharpens it as good as new 
 And the cartridge lasts for a month or more
 I also put the cartridge in a glass of isopropyl (rubbing alcohol) because water can (oxidize) dull the blade sharpness


----------



## Tsujigiri

dichtert said:


> I used to buy the Gillette cartridges, but they were/are pretty expensive. So I grew a beard until one day I scared the s**t out of one of my patients
> Last Christmas a friend got me a leather razor strop and I use it on the Gillette cartridge and sharpens it as good as new
> And the cartridge lasts for a month or more
> I also put the cartridge in a glass of isopropyl (rubbing alcohol) because water can (oxidize) dull the blade sharpness


 
  
 If you're sticking with disposables, take a look at Dorco's razors. They're cheaper than than the bigger brands and tend to last longer. I've switched to straights now, but I use a Dorco for travel.


----------



## Aevum

its a shame, I shave with a feather all stainless,
  
 But if i had to choose disposables, a supermarket here called marcadona brings KAI brand disposables, they are basically the best disposables on the market.
 and cheap too, its like 2 bucks for 4 razors.


----------



## yeahx

It is a shame that people are still using multiple blades to shave. I remember when I was one of those guys who thought Mach 3 was awesome! Then I think my facial hair got thicker. Gillette has done a good job getting our money. I'm sure most are scared of cutting themselves or think it's more expensive because of some of the items like brushes and creams.
  
 If you think using a double edge safety razor is only for guys with leather skin who can shave with anything, thats not true. Single blades are gentler on your skin!
  
 You don't need a $100+ brush and soap. You can get a great razor for $20-30, Shaving oil for $4-6 or a cheap saving soap and brush for about $8 and 100 Blades for $9-15!! All on Amazon or Ebay and other sites on the interwebs. For about $50 you can get a basic set up and shave almost a year if you don't shave every day! Thats what, 2 packs of 8 cartridges?
  
 I've been using a just a shaving oil and and old 1953 Gillette and get close shaves. I'm surprised I haven't seen shaving oil mentioned more. You can use it with cream but Ive been using it on its own and it's so much quicker and easier for me.


----------



## jodgey4

What shaving oils do y'all use?


----------



## yeahx

I really like Somersets but the local Walgreens ran out so I picked up some Shave Secret at Walmart and its cheaper and almost as good. Years ago the first Oil I tried was King of Shave and I used it with foam back then but it worked great. I think its even possible to use coconut oil.
  
 Just rewet your face after every pass to make it slick again. Soap and brush is a nice ritual but I get done a lot faster with oils and they leave my skin smooth.


----------



## customcoco

yeahx said:


> Just rewet your face after every pass to make it slick again.




And just don't use it with straights


----------



## yeahx

customcoco said:


> And just don't use it with straights


 

 Really? That's disappointing because eventually I want to try straight edge. I imagined it would work well so maybe I will try but just be extra careful. I'm still happy with double edge so I'm not in a hurry to upgrade to a straight for a while anyways.


----------



## Pudu

Straight shaving is a two handed process, and the last thing you want, with a big heavy razor blade up against your face, is oily fingers. :eek:

Some people definitely do it, but you have to be super careful to not get the oil anywhere near the places you have to touch to stretch your skin taught. In my opinion, the negatives and possible dangers out weight any advantage.

Plus, a nice brush, full of your favourite smelling soapy lather, is one of the joys in life, and in shaving. Face lathering makes up at least half of the enjoyment of wet shaving.


----------



## yeahx

Ah ok but you don't put on THAT much oil and you rub it in so its enough for the blade to slide but you could still stretch the skin. You can also use oil with shaving soap like some suggest but they work well on their own too at least with double edge safety razors. I think the lubricant on cartridges might interfere with the oil. But I have to say I haven't used a straight edge so I can't say oil alone works so you guys are probably right.
  
 Just trying to let people know its okay to stop wasting so much on inferior cartridges. Its so nice when a blade cost 10 cents you don't have to try to use it 4 times. Yes like everything you can spend a lot, but you don't have to just to get a close shave. 
  
 So seriously guys get rid of the cartridge multi blade razors and plastic disposables.  More money for audio and a better shave. Win Win!  Okay done preaching now.


----------



## superjawes

A straight razor really does demand a level of ritual to the process. If you want speed, a safety razor with shaving oil is probably best (from the sounds of things). But if you want to break out the straight razor, take some time and paper yourself 

I'm currently growing my winter beard, so I'm only shaving my neckbeard and mustache.


----------



## yeahx

Haha funny thing is I had started my winter beard too when I posted. Only shaving the neck for now. I agree that its great to have a nice long shave when you can. Very easy to spend at least 30 minutes and feel very refreshed.  If I ever get a straight razor I'm sure it would be closer to an hour.


----------



## jodgey4

Funny, because I can make the straight razor ritual shorter than the stick. The wide blade and sharpness can let you fly, if you haven't had too much caffeine so your hands aren't shaking .


----------



## GloryUprising

So what's all you gent's handles on BB?
  
 Mine's the same as headfi.


----------



## kino lau

I'm *klipsch* on BB, but haven't been in there in some time. I've got a "59"(E?) Gillette FatBoy that I had completely re-plated in Rhodium, a Shavemac brush that I can't recall the specifics of and a Dirty Bird shaving scuttle. Switch back and forth between Mitchel's Wool Fat and Mama Bear EO soaps. Though truth be known...I typically just use Schick Extreme 3 razors because it's faster than trying not to slice my head with a Feather. Which...I think Feather's are just TOO F'n sharp. I prefer the Derby's and Gillette 7 O'Clock.


----------



## angelo898

not sure if you guys would like this but i recently took a pic of some of my kit, here you go


----------



## sharkz

Is that a Merkur Slant or a normal Merkur? I've had a Slant a few months now and really like it.
  
 I visited Merz Apothecary in Chicago this weekend, what a great place for shaving supplies and men's grooming products in general. It's very nice to be able to smell things in person rather than relying on sometimes vague descriptions.


----------



## Mach-X

I despise shaving. Its such a menial chore not to mention that even at 37 I still have super sensitive skin so it's always irritated and itchy after which drives me nuts. But then the patchy (yea still can't grow a full beard) growth starts to drive me nuts so I know it's time. (about once a week). So what happens is I have to take a hair trimmer to it first to tame it and then sometimes I will just leave it as stubble (think Hugh Laurie from House) or actually get out the Barbasol and Mach 3 and do it properly.


----------



## jodgey4

Anybody got advice on sharpening a straight razor? I've always sent mine to a company to have it done, but long term, I should learn to do it myself. Thoughts? Mine's starting to pull, and I know my stropping is up to snuff.


----------



## jh4db536

Artista "straight" razor (feather ss)
i love this thing, it is freaking scary sharp (way sharper than the dual edge feathers on my merkur) and I don't have to deal with sharpening.
Nothing has provided closer smoother bbs than this for me. Once I got used to this I have a hard time going back to safety style. Too bad it's hard to travel with it so I still need to keep the good ole bic.


----------



## superjawes

mach-x said:


> I despise shaving. Its such a menial chore not to mention that even at 37 I still have super sensitive skin so it's always irritated and itchy after which drives me nuts. But then the patchy (yea still can't grow a full beard) growth starts to drive me nuts so I know it's time. (about once a week). So what happens is I have to take a hair trimmer to it first to tame it and then sometimes I will just leave it as stubble (think Hugh Laurie from House) or actually get out the Barbasol and Mach 3 and do it properly.


I have sensitive skin, too, and using a safety razor (the kind people here use with double edged blades) solves the problem. It takes more time and care than a Mach 3, but the process is nice and my skin is in much better shape when I'm done.


----------



## jodgey4

http://www.businessinsider.com/skarp-razor-shaves-hair-with-a-laser-2015-9 hmmmm


----------



## Huwge

jodgey4 said:


> Anybody got advice on sharpening a straight razor? I've always sent mine to a company to have it done, but long term, I should learn to do it myself. Thoughts? Mine's starting to pull, and I know my stropping is up to snuff.




Do you use paste on your strop? If you don't want to get lost in the world of honing stones, then some red or green paste might be a good start. It also helps if you have more than one razor, in the good old days they used to have 7 day sets, it also means that the blade gets a chance to rest after sharpening (leather strop, linen, hone)

What blade do you have - hollow, part hollow, wedge? Is relevant to best means to sharpen. 

I find hollow blades to be a little trickier as there is less margin for error

There are several good shaving forums out there.


----------



## jodgey4

I have some green paste, never knew what it was for. Hopefully I still have it! It's a Ralf Aust - should be a full hollow and carbon steel. I would be willing to invest in another blade or honing stones at this point, just for the peace of mind. I'll check out some forums if I can. So far, I've shipped my blade off to be sharpened each time by a professional but that's expensive and takes a few days.'
  
 Just checked it, it is full hollow. It's a beauty, you can get them for ~$150, and Ralf was great when I emailed him a question. He offered a full return on a custom product as well, which is usually pretty unheard of. It's a beut, too. Olivewood, Spanish Point, full 7/8", inscribing on the backbone too. I'd love to get another just with a different handle!


----------



## MacedonianHero

sharkz said:


> Is that a Merkur Slant or a normal Merkur? I've had a Slant a few months now and really like it.
> 
> I visited Merz Apothecary in Chicago this weekend, what a great place for shaving supplies and men's grooming products in general. It's very nice to be able to smell things in person rather than relying on sometimes vague descriptions.


 
  
 I did not like the sledgehammer (39C)...just too rough around the edges to to speak. I like slants quite a bit (my Above the Tie S1 Atlas is my favourite razor with my iKon B1 Slant in the #2 position). I would personally not recommend the Merkur Slant.


----------



## Pudu

Green paste is likely chromium oxide. You can use it on a strop to keep your edge in shape a fair bit longer. But don't do this unless you have an extra stop to sacrifice to the job. Once you paste a strop, it stays pasted and you can't unpaste it. 

The other thing about CrO2 stropping is that while it keeps your blade shaving for longer, it also rounds the edge. This means it takes a bit more effort to hone when the time comes, and you are also therefore removing a bit more material to get that edge back in shape - although this arguably doesn't really matter. If you aren't honing yourself then it is no difference to you. 

You can pick up a 'touch up' stone to keep your blade going for much, much longer - a Chinese 12k stone (very inexpensive), a barber's hone, a Belgian coticule, a Japanese Natural Stone (expensive),etc. Perhaps the easiest way is to grab a glass plate and some diamond lapping film. This is very effect stuff and the investment is negligible. However lapping film doesn't give you the same physical feedback, and therefore the same satisfaction, as a stone (I may be projecting my own preferences in there somewhere). 

If you do decide to try any of these I would suggest grabbing a cheapo blade from the BST forums somewhere to practice on. Your custom sounds too nice to muck up with learning to hone. But really, with a little practice, honing isn't difficult. Much easier than kitchen knives ( I ended up getting an Edge Pro system because I don't trust my control to not muck up my any of my hocho), because razors have a built in angle guide that knives do not. 


The only thing I don't understand is why we are still waiting to see a photo of your 7/8" Spanish Point.. ... I love Spanish Points!


- I can't do slants, I find them far too aggressive. I tried one, twice , and that was enough to make me give up. Of course my current DE of choice is a Fatboy dialed back to about '3', with a Feather in it. h34r: So I may not be the most fearless shaver anymore when it comes to aggressive razors.


----------



## jodgey4

I'll post pictures when I can, thanks for the advice, that's exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## Huwge

jodgey4 said:


> I have some green paste, never knew what it was for!




Green paste is good, best if you check on one of the forums how best to use it. Don't put it on your current strop if you only have one. I have a couple of strops, one natural and two more with red and green paste. Also good if one of the strops has a linen back. 

Full hollow is great but can be a little bouncy if you have a heavy beard.


----------



## Bengkia369

Shave of da day!


----------



## customcoco

bengkia369 said:


> Shave of da day!


 
 Tabac, always a winner. 
  
 What kind of aftershave do you use with those ? Lovely bowl, by the way.


----------



## Bengkia369

customcoco said:


> Tabac, always a winner.
> 
> What kind of aftershave do you use with those ? Lovely bowl, by the way.




FA Sport aftershave, Brut or Proraso pre/aftershave cream


----------



## fzman

Nobody shaving any more?  lol....  I always get here too late.  Rockwell Sr, and blades, blades blades -- crazy many that I am.


----------



## fzman

sharkz said:


> Is that a Merkur Slant or a normal Merkur? I've had a Slant a few months now and really like it.
> 
> I visited Merz Apothecary in Chicago this weekend, what a great place for shaving supplies and men's grooming products in general. It's very nice to be able to smell things in person rather than relying on sometimes vague descriptions.



I live in Chicago- this place is awesome-even 2+ years into the future!


----------



## anoobis

Let's see if this picks up again!


----------



## fzman

I would like to see that happen.  I am a newbie to DE shaving, and am more than happy to be a PITA to anyone who wants to share...  LOL


----------



## PointyFox (Sep 12, 2018)

I've tried pretty much everything and my favorite is Gillette Fusion followed by a vintage butterfly opening Gillette DE razor. Cartridge razors are just so much faster and comfortable than DE or straight razors. Also I've been using the same cartridge for about 3 years and it is still fine. The secret is stropping it on your skin (an arm) in the opposite direction a few times before using it.


----------



## SoundDouble

I never did get a real straight razor, but I have a little setup I use. Most of the time the safety razor, and the low-fi speaker for background entertainment.


----------



## megabigeye

Don't know if anybody is familiar, but the Bevel system is great for guys with sensitive skin or that get a lot of in-growns, or, really, just general itchiness from shaving.  Their blades, handles and brushes are complete junk, but the priming oil, cream, and restoring balm work wonders.  I used to love shaving but only shaved once or twice a month because I'd always have unsightly/painful in-growns on my throat; now I can shave as much as I want.
I feel like an informercial here.

@PointyFox I'm going to guess your beard is... not as full as mine.  I used to be able to get a Mach 3 cartridge to last for about a week and it was tugging and being nasty by the end.  I can get a Bevel DE blade to last one shave.


----------



## Pro-Jules

Any new Braun shaver with this 

https://uk.braun.com/en-gb/male-grooming/shavers-replacement-parts/clean-charge-station


----------



## Pro-Jules

xnothingpoetic said:


> Am I the only one who thought gents. was short for 'genitals'?



Yes


----------



## Trihexagonal (Dec 23, 2018)

I use a disposable Bic razor and shave in the shower using soap. I use my hand to cover the beard I want to save and shave up to it so I don't need a mirror.

I never use any aftershave or cologne and can't stand the smell of it on my face.


----------



## PointyFox

Trihexagonal said:


> I use a disposable Bic razor and shave in the shower using soap. I use my hand to cover the beard I want to save and shave up to it so I don't need a mirror.
> 
> I never use any aftershave or cologne and can't stand the smell of it on my face.



Every time I shave with soap I get acne. So I pretty much stopped doing it entirely.


----------



## tempwave

I'm a big de shaver.  Recently just offloaded a bunch of fougere gothique to try various saponificio varesino products. My go to razor is a Gillette adjustable on 9 at the moment.


----------



## Playstation

Braun electric shaver


----------



## e-dub

tempwave said:


> I'm a big de shaver.  Recently just offloaded a bunch of fougere gothique to try various saponificio varesino products. My go to razor is a Gillette adjustable on 9 at the moment.



Well that sucks. I would have grabbed a Fougere Gothique aftershave or two from you.


----------



## blackdragon87




----------



## demonstrative

Switched to double edge but still cut myself almost every other shave. Lathering up is fun but the entire process is just so time consuming.


----------



## megabigeye

demonstrative said:


> Switched to double edge but still cut myself almost every other shave. Lathering up is fun but the entire process is just so time consuming.


You should try using oil on your beard before you shave.  You can still cut yourself if you're careless, obviously, but otherwise it helps the blade glide over your skin.  I use Bevel (they also have a 0.25oz bottle for $6), but you could probably use something like olive oil, too, just make sure it's not rancid.  If you really want to get into it, tea tree oil and lavender oil are antimicrobial and menthol oil is anesthetic.


----------



## demonstrative

megabigeye said:


> You should try using oil on your beard before you shave.  You can still cut yourself if you're careless, obviously, but otherwise it helps the blade glide over your skin.  I use Bevel (they also have a 0.25oz bottle for $6), but you could probably use something like olive oil, too, just make sure it's not rancid.  If you really want to get into it, tea tree oil and lavender oil are antimicrobial and menthol oil is anesthetic.



Might give olive oil a try. I think tea tree would be to strong for my skin.


----------



## megabigeye

demonstrative said:


> Might give olive oil a try. I think tea tree would be to strong for my skin.


Sorry, I meant you could use the essential oils as an additive to the olive oil.  You'd only use a drop of essential.

Splash your face with warm water, then apply the oil, then lather.  You don't need much oil to do your whole beard-- just a puddle about the size of a nickel or a quarter in your palm.

Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## demonstrative

megabigeye said:


> Sorry, I meant you could use the essential oils as an additive to the olive oil.  You'd only use a drop of essential.
> 
> Splash your face with warm water, then apply the oil, then lather.  You don't need much oil to do your whole beard-- just a puddle about the size of a nickel or a quarter in your palm.
> 
> Good luck and let us know how it goes!



Actually worked well, but I think what works best is just taking my damn time. Lol


----------



## megabigeye

demonstrative said:


> Actually worked well, but I think what works best is just taking my damn time. Lol


Glad to hear it!

But more importantly: You shave on the weekends??!


----------



## demonstrative

megabigeye said:


> Glad to hear it!
> 
> But more importantly: You shave on the weekends??!



Babyface problems.


----------



## FangJoker

Lately I've been so lazy to shave I just grab my andi's hair T-outliner trimmer and use that as a shaver and gives the right amount of stubble. If I have to go into the office or meet with clients then I'll shave with a boring Gillette power and the ball thing fusion.


----------



## mattiav

I actually really like the Supply single edge safety razor - works with standard single edge blades and has three preset depth stops. Takes getting used to (let the blade do the cutting, no pressing) but I get a much smoother shave than I ever did with cartridge razors and above all no irritation. I backed their Kickstarter for their most recent version. 

No fussier than a cartridge razor to use and swap blades, better shave, and much cheaper. Big plus from me. 

https://getsupply.com/


----------



## PatekBruguetMogul

Anyone into high end shaving brushes..?  I have a liking for PLISSON High Mountain Badger Hair Brushes by PLISSON of France... Will post pictures shortly


----------



## Eagle_Driver (Feb 4, 2021)

I used to dabble around with cartridge razors from Gillette and electric shavers from both Philips Norelco and Braun. And when I used cartridge razors, I used whatever cheaper drugstore aerosol foam or gel that I felt like trying at the time.

Recently, I switched to a double-edge safety razor, and used a tube (not an aerosol can) of shaving cream. Except for a few minor nicks, I have gotten used to this type of shaving. I decided to start out with a variety pack of double-edge blades in order to find out which blade would suit me best. The blades in the variety package cost a bit more per blade than larger-packs of a single variety of blades but still much cheaper than the ridiculously high prices that drugstores charge for any double-edge razor refills (at drugstore prices, I would have ended up spending more than half as much money as I would have with a cartridge razor refill on a per-shave basis - too close for cost comfort).

While the double-edge razor (a Merkur 34c) will be my primary razor for at-home shaving, I will definitely keep my current Philips Norelco rotary electric razor for travel.


----------



## kadinh

Eagle_Driver said:


> I decided to start out with a variety pack of double-edge blades in order to find out which blade would suit me best.


Feather....always and only Feather


----------



## PointyFox

I think Feather is best for coarse hair and Derby is best for finer hair.
Derby is smoother than Feather and more gentle on skin, but doesn't cut as well as Feather.


----------



## MacedonianHero

I personally like Gillette Silver Blue.


----------



## Mimic

I've used safety (big foot brand? I can't remember) and was one of the quickest and easiest to maintain. Gillete glides of any style are okay to learn on, but eventually leave me wanting a cleaner shave when compared to a safety razor. Used a Braun 3 electric shaver which was good for sideburns/basic maintenance but found it actually nicked my skin more often than I was comfortable with.


----------



## Paul Mohr

Electric wet/dry shaver with shaving gel. I can't use a regular bladed razor. For whatever reason the skin on my neck is rough or something and it nicks the crap out of me. If I use a regular razor when I get done it looks like someone attacked me with a belt sander lol. I don't shave that often anymore though. I am single, don't work and am lazy lol. I let it grow out until it gets annoying then take a trimmer to it and shave with an electric razor. I normally do my hair at the same time. I don't pay to get my hair cut. I just buzz it off with clippers.

My hair grows fast though. I had a beard in the 8th grade and they made me shave it lol. In the military I had to shave twice a day in boot camp. I can grow a beard in about two weeks.

Lots of people shave in the shower, it is fairly common and saves time.


----------



## Siljo

Before audio, there was wetshaving. I'm still in the hobby but with far less enthusiasm for high end gear.


----------

